# WA SM Naruto vs Healthy Itachi



## Shazam (Oct 10, 2018)

Knowledge: Manga
IC
30 meters
Restrictions : Koto, Izanagi


----------



## Kisame (Oct 10, 2018)

Izanami GG, Tsukiyomi GG, Amaterasu GG, Susano'o GG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

Shark said:


> Izanami GG, Tsukiyomi GG, Amaterasu GG, Susano'o GG.


Explain because Naruto has a counter for everything you just listed.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 10, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Explain because Naruto has a counter for everything you just listed.


He theoretically does have counters but it doesn't mean that those attacks won't land 100%.

For me Itachi is just the better and smarter fighter so I see him winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

My thoughts



> War arc naruto wins
> 
> Amaterasu is countered by SM sensing. The build up of Amaterasu can be sensed as made evident when both Juubito and  were able to sense the build up of chakra in Itachi and Sasukes eyes.  Naruto already has knowledge on Amaterasu, so Naruto senses the chakra build up in Itachi's eyes, then uses kage bunshins to block Itachi's LOS. Amaterasu's prep is long enough to where Nagato could give a dialogue, Bee threw swords, Nagato deflects with Shinra Tensei, and gives more dialogue, so that should be sufficient enough for Naruto to get off some clones which only takes one seal.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

Shark said:


> He theoretically does have counters but it doesn't mean that those attacks won't land 100%.


If the counter measures are good enough it does.

Like let me break it down.



Shark said:


> Izanami GG


(1)Isn't viable in a normal combat situation as Itachi himself suggests (2) Its IC for Itachi to use against someone he's trying to kill (3) Naruto has no identity issues so this should be useless.



Shark said:


> Tsukiyomi GG


Naruto by the war arc was able to visualize the entire shinobi alliance with sensing alone, he can very well fight Itachi without his eyes. He also has multiple KB's that make landing genjutsu even more difficult. Naruto also has knowledge on Tsukuyomi, he isn't just gonna look for the sake of it



Shark said:


> Amaterasu GG,


Senses it as  did, and uses KB's to block the flames.



Shark said:


> Susano'o GG.


Too relfective for it to touch him. Naruto was able to  and  all before the latter could counterattack. Unless he has his thumb up his ass Itachi is not tagging him with susanoo

This is ignoring Itachi can't even use these jutsus in repetion due to the strain


----------



## Bonly (Oct 10, 2018)

Itachi would win more times then not. Naruto's time in Sage Mode is prolly around 8 minutes and he only has 3 FRS before he's back to base and once Naruto is back to base he'll be fighting a losing battle and on top of it once Itachi starts to use the MS Naruto will get overwhelmed by the jutsu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

Itachi wins.

Itachi was considered superior to Pain's puppet by the man himself, and Obito admitted that Kamui, and none of his jutsu will work on 2 occassions. Naruto shitted himself when the man entered his room.

The difference in portrayal is too fucking vast. He can't win even by feats because, Amaterasu is undodgeable, Tsukuyomi is unbreakable, Danzo said his Genjutsu was inescapable, plus, the fact that his movement was so fast KCM Naruto couldn't register mentally, and SM is inferior to every Kyuubi Chakra Modes including KN0.
I say low diff.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> SM is inferior to every Kyuubi Chakra Modes including *KN0*.


No slick, just no.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> and SM is inferior to every Kyuubi Chakra Modes including KN0.


Yeah no...Base Jirayia beat 4 tails naruto and SM allowed naruto to surpass an even stronger Jirayia.


----------



## The Great One (Oct 10, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Itachi would win more times then not. Naruto's time in Sage Mode is prolly around 8 minutes and he only has 3 FRS before he's back to base and once Naruto is back to base he'll be fighting a losing battle and on top of it once Itachi starts to use the MS Naruto will get overwhelmed by the jutsu.


Once Naruto reverts to base he spam shadow clones, hides, goes Sage Mode again and beats Itachi.

- Itachi can't find original Naruto when thousand of clones are running around.

Before you say something like Itachi beats clones then Naruto does what he did against Kaguya with clones.

Which is.
- Disperse clones widely across battlefield.
- Keep distance.
- force Itachi to come and destroy clones one by one.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 10, 2018)

SM Naruto cwins....With SM he'll be able to sense the chakra build up and dodge accordingly...he also has Ma and Pa to use LoS Blockers if needed or he can slam a rasengan into the ground to create a dust cloud. Either way Amaterasu is countered. If Naruto is caught in a Genjustu he can be broken out of it by Ma and Pa.

Susanoo got shredded by a C Class Fuuton by Daznou...so an S Rank Fuuton that's at half strength beat an Atakustuki member now enhanced by SM is obliterating Susanoo no diffulcty. Then he can create larger versions of said Fuuton.

SM Naruto's reflexes/speed allowed him to dodge A3 who is much faster than Itachi. So Naruto is in no way being blitzed. Furthermore Itachi is NOT comparable to KCM Naruto in Speed considering Naruto was jobbing and having a fucking convo with him and was casual af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

Base Jiraiya was crushed in combat by KN4. He utilized sealing tags to work his way out. Jinchuuriki's power was considered stronger by Orochimaru.
KN0 Nardo raped Haku, who was stronger than Kakashi by his own words.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 10, 2018)

Amaterasu is Itachi's only chance of winning, and that's if it's not danger-sensed by Sage Mode
Edit: Nevermind, Itachi flatout loses lol


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Clone feint + Smoke Bomb+ Repeated Rasenshruiken GG 

5 clones reduces the chance of being accurately targeted with Tsukiyomi to 16% at best on the first try and provide a meat shield for sudden black flame shots. 

Susano'o can be outlasted and or have it's back targeted by Rasenshruiken.

Realistically it would never get that far because shinobi fights most often start in CQC and if Itachi does not start out with the MS he just dies from ghost punches.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 10, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> (1)Isn't viable in a normal combat situation as Itachi himself suggests (2) Its IC for Itachi to use against someone he's trying to kill (3) Naruto has no identity issues so this should be useless.


I might be in the minority in this, but I believe Izanami is applicable to normal fights; i.e if Itachi traps someone in a loop and activates it they will be paralyzed in real life and be open to attacks until they change their tactics/realize they are in a genjutsu etc.

I'd be willing to debate it with you but I'm not sure either will be convinced. So we could agree to disagree here 




> Naruto by the war arc was able to visualize the entire shinobi alliance with sensing alone, he can very well fight Itachi without his eyes.


There is no manga panel stating Naruto can fight with his eyes closed, just because he visualized the shinobi's does not mean Kishimoto is saying "SM Naruto can fight very well (if at all)with his eyes closed!".


> He also has multiple KB's that make landing genjutsu even more difficult. Naruto also has knowledge on Tsukuyomi, he isn't just gonna look for the sake of it


Itachi is much smarter and faster with his feints, Itachi can also attempt to force eye contact.


> Senses it as  did, and uses KB's to block the flames.


Nagato didn't sense Amaterasu though, he sensed Kotoamatsukami. When Itachi later used Amaterasu on him he wasn't able to sense it.

Also, Itachi will not necessarily use Amaterasu when Naruto is at his best condition to counter it.



> Too relfective for it to touch him. Naruto was able to  and  all before the latter could counterattack. Unless he has his thumb up his ass Itachi is not tagging him with susanoo


Itachi is smart enough to use Susano'o when the time is right, i.e the dust cloud against Nagato.


> This is ignoring Itachi can't even use these jutsus in repetion due to the strain


Edo Itachi's MS feats are more than enough to defeat Naruto before Itachi runs out of chakra in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hebi Sasuke blitzed and trashed Obito with Base Shunshin. Ei's speed, on the other hand, was nothing to him. Same Ei, who crushed Naruto in the tip of his palms like doll. 
And, wasn't Minato "talking" when he rushed at him? How ironic. But for some reason he's hailed as this superfast bitch in this place who can blitz anyone whenever he wants to. What about Minato's scuffle with White Mask Obito? Weren't they "talking"? What about Rinnegan Obito?


----------



## Gohara (Oct 10, 2018)

There are good arguments for both of those characters winning that match up depending on if Itachi's character traps Naruto's character with Izanami which is a technique that allows the user to decide destiny it isn't stated to be limited only to characters with mental traps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Great One (Oct 10, 2018)

Shark said:


> I might be in the minority in this, but I believe Izanami is applicable to normal fights; i.e if Itachi traps someone in a loop and activates it they will be paralyzed in real life and be open to attacks until they change their tactics/realize they are in a genjutsu etc.
> 
> I'd be willing to debate it with you but I'm not sure either will be convinced. So we could agree to disagree here
> 
> ...


Edo Itachi's feats basically comes from Kishi wanking him by making his opponents dumb. 

I. E
- Bee not going BM when Nagato was about to blow up his head. 

- Nagato not sensing a freaking Susanoo, when he had Naruto and Bee by throat. 

So Itachi could save Naruto and Bee.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Hebi Sasuke blitzed and trashed Obito with Base Shunshin.


If Hebi Sasuke blitz attempt actually superseded Obito's ability to react, "Tobi"would have been bisected, which is . This is all ignoring the fact that Obito was masquerading as a bumbling moron for his entire stint as Tobi the Akatskui member and never once operated at full capacity.

You might as well state that Base Naruto , it'd be just as valid of a claim.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> If Hebi Sasuke blitz attempt actually superseded Obito's ability to react, "Tobi"would have been bisected, which is .


He mentally reacted. Physically he was blitzed and that's reinforced by him garnering a compliment.


> You might as well state that Base Naruto , it'd be just as valid of a claim.


Really? That was him blindsiding the dude. Not a frontal assault. And he further clarified that he was playing with them.

The only other time he praised anyone(Kakashi) in regards to speed was coincidently a *blindside* in itself.

What makes Sasuke look impressive is the fact that he invaded a room full of Kage level threats and was surprise-blitzed by Ei in his V1 Cloak yet this dude literally looked him in the eye and made him shit himself after he failed to scratch him.

Sasuke without *CS1*/*CS2* amp accomplished that from a fairly long distance while latter was literally looking him in the eye.

The same guy who completely countered Minato's moves as per the man himself. 
There is a reason he's written to kill *anyone* in his path and that he takes away the very *breath *of individual Akatsuki members in the databook where it's also written Pain is invincible and we find out he was the lap-dog of Obito all along.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> He mentally reacted. Physically he was blitzed and that's reinforced by him garnering a compliment.
> .


Unless i'm misinterpreting your words, you made a comparison between how Obito handled Sasuke's attack vs how .


Sage light said:


> Hebi Sasuke blitzed and trashed Obito with Base Shunshin.* Ei's speed, on the other hand, was nothing to him*.


You condemned Ay's performance and gave praise to Sasuke, despite Obito phasing through both of theses attacks with the exact same level of difficulty.


Sage light said:


> that's reinforced by him garnering a compliment.


Nothing "Tobi" said can be taken at face value.


Sage light said:


> Really? That was him blindsiding the dude. Not a frontal assault.


He was already  before the attack landed, but I concede that it still would be more difficult to avoid an attack like that regardless.


Sage light said:


> And he further clarified that he was *playing with them*.


Obito after Sasuke failed to connect his attack certainly fits that description.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Unless i'm misinterpreting your words, you made a comparison between how Obito handled Sasuke's attack vs how .
> 
> You condemned Ay's performance and gave praise to Sasuke, despite Obito phasing through both of theses attacks with the exact same level of difficulty.


Nope. I didn't condemn his performance. Rather the narrative doesn't imply he felt Ei's speed as much of a threat as he felt Sasuke's. Why wouldn't he praise the dude then?



> Nothing "Tobi" said can be taken at face value.


Not really. He never praises anyone else except *blindside* Kakashi in terms of speed ever. So yes it goes with his databook entry that he's too fast for S-Rank Nin to even exhale a breath of air from thier nostrils hence can be taken at face value.



> He was already  before the attack landed, but I concede that it still would be more difficult to avoid an attack like that regardless.


He shows the fact he's plain joking by "Just Kidding!".



> Obito after Sasuke failed to connect his attack certainly fits that description.


He never acts goofy infront of Sasuke after said blitz. Whereas he was thoroughly mocking Team 7 after they failed assaulting him repeatedly. That in itself shows he was scared enough to not try his usual game. Deidara further reinforces this. He knows his partner's speed level yet never doubts the compliment and further goes to shower him an array of compliments so much that he took flight due to his speed *alone*.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

Shark said:


> Nagato didn't sense Amaterasu though, he sensed Kotoamatsukami.


Nope

Itachi never used Koto, it was the crow that used Koto in response to Amaterasu.

As Itachi highlights, the crow was supposed to use Koto in response to confronting Itachi's MS

We know Nagato sensed Amaterasu since he made mention of it before Koto's genjutsu actually took its place.

^^which also adheres to the fact that Itachi was still being controlled by Kabuto in that instance

To explain Itachi's plan in better detail.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Itachi Uchiha implanted koto into one of his crows. He made Koto in a way that it would only activate upon witnesing his MS.

Upon activation, Itachi rigged the eye itself so that the genjutsu would give the order "_protect Konoha_" to whomever was affected by it,

he intended to use this on Sasuke. As we know this didn't go as planned.

The technique was instead used on Itachi himself, after being reincarnated and unintentionally using his MS(when he met Naruto whom as we knoe had the eye





Even if we ignore ALL this. Nagato sensing Koto doesn't mean he can't sense Amaterasu. Both MS jutsu's function via a build up of chakra in response to its activation. Sensors are simply sensing said movement of chakra within the eye, like Juubito did when Sasuke used Amaterasu.



Shark said:


> When Itachi later used Amaterasu on him he wasn't able to sense it.


ET can't attack ET fam. Same way Nagato didn't neg Amaterasu until Kabuto took control despite us knowing full well he could do it whenever he wants.



Shark said:


> There is no manga panel stating Naruto can fight with his eyes closed, just because he visualized the shinobi's does not mean Kishimoto is saying "SM Naruto can fight very well (if at all)with his eyes closed!".


Ignoring that we already have a panel of Naruto fight with strictly sensing alone, hence how he   despite there being no light in Bunta's mouth

If Naruto can literally visualize people with just his sensing, can't he visualize the people he fights? You're just ignoring the feat and saying "it wasn't potrayed to show Naruto can do that"

Which imo is a cope out



Shark said:


> Itachi is much smarter and faster with his feints, Itachi can also attempt to force eye contact.


Itachi is faster but Naruto beats him in bulk badly. His one clone feint shmick isn't gonna get him far against hundreds of Naruto's clones that are active on the field.

Not to mention his clones are limited to Kunai strikes, while Naruto's can use and some what retain his orginal stats

Itachi's clone are outclassed laughably



Shark said:


> Itachi is smart enough to use Susano'o when the time is right, i.e the dust cloud against Nagato.


This is cope out argument bro lol

The equivalent of me saying Naruto is relfective enough to precisely evade anything Itachi throws at him, then site the instance where he outmanevuered the Raikage. Not to mention a crippled Nagato that doesn't have sensing is not in the same light as SM Naruto in terms of reflectiveness.

In SM Naruto has the , and the  to suggest he evades susanoos strikes

Gonna have to do more than that


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Nope. I didn't condemn his performance. Rather the narrative doesn't imply he felt Ei's speed as much of a threat as he felt Sasuke's. Why wouldn't he praise the dude then?


The narrative didn't feel the need to make Hebi Sasuke's speed as threatening either, since Obito effortlessly reacted to it.


Sage light said:


> Why wouldn't he praise the dude then?


Because he's no longer playing the role of a certified retard who plays second fiddle to Deidara of all people.


Sage light said:


> Not really. He never praises anyone else except *blindside* Kakashi in terms of speed ever. So yes it goes with his *databook entry that he's too fast for S-Rank Nin to even exhale a breath of air *from thier nostrils hence can be taken at face value.


Whos databook entry are you referring to?


Sage light said:


> He never acts goofy infront of Sasuke after said blitz. Whereas he was thoroughly mocking Team 7 after they failed assaulting him repeatedly. That in itself shows he was scared enough to not try his usual game. Deidara further reinforces this. He knows his partner's speed level yet never doubts the compliment and further goes to shower him an array of compliments so much that he took flight due to his speed *alone*.


This shit isn't goofy?  Or this?  
What about that time he pretended to give a shit about deidara? 
I don't mean to be rude, but it seems like your purposely feigning ignorance, all in the hope of hyping up Sasuke's speed features for whatever reason. No one takes "Tobi" seriously, neither should you.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> The narrative didn't feel the need to make Hebi Sasuke's speed as threatening either, since Obito effortlessly reacted to it.


Stop going against the manga. Why'd he compliment him then?



> Because he no longer has to playing the role of a certified retard who plays second fiddle to Deidara of all people.


Why did he compliment Kakashi then?



> Whos databook entry are you referring to?


Sasuke's



> This shit isn't goofy?  Or this?
> What about that time he pretended to give a shit about deidara?
> I don't mean to be rude, but it seems like your purposely feigning ignorance, all in the hope of hyping up Sasuke's speed features for whatever reason. No one takes "Tobi" seriously, neither should you.


He didn't act goofy _post_- being blitzed whereas he did against Team 7. Please read the scans without letting the bias blind you. The DB reinforces the fact he takes away the very *breath *of individual Akatsuki members by showing an image of said blitz so you've no point here. Doesn't help the fact that he's reputed to be unstoppable in the DB.
*Edit*: If you want the scan I can provide it so you can stop making excuses.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 10, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> The narrative didn't feel the need to make Hebi Sasuke's speed as threatening either, since Obito effortlessly reacted to it.
> Because he's no longer playing the role of a certified retard who plays second fiddle to Deidara of all people.
> Whos databook entry are you referring to?
> 
> ...


Everything Tobi said while pretending to be someone else clearly was true but everything Itachi said after he stopped pretending to be someone else it's clearly a lie. Haven't you ever argued with sage light before ?

The greatest lie Itachi ever told was that he wasn't perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Stop going against the manga.


If I was spewing the narrative that Itachi and Kisame working in unison= Base Jiraiya because Itachi said so himself, im certain you'd change your tune.


Sage light said:


> Why did he compliment Kakashi then?


Because he did?


Sage light said:


> Sasuke's
> .


The databook also stated that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. Do with that info what you will, though I somehow doubt you'll be citing that shit.


Sage light said:


> He didn't act goofy _post_-him being blitzed whereas he did against Team 7. Please read the scans without letting the bias blind you.


So you sincerely believe that Obito would because Deidara was killed? Ok.


Sage light said:


> The DB reinforces the fact he takes away the very *breath *of individual Akatsuki members by showing an image of said blitz so you've no point here. Doesn't help the fact that he's reputed to be unstoppable in the DB.
> *Edit*: If you want the scan I can provide it so you can stop making excuses.


The databook also stated that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. Do with that info what you will, though I somehow doubt you'll be citing that shit.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Everything Tobi said while pretending to be someone else clearly was true but everything Itachi said after he stopped pretending to be someone else it's clearly a lie. Haven't you ever argued with sage light before ?
> 
> The greatest lie Itachi ever told was that he wasn't perfect.


Hypocrisy at it's finest, amirite?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 10, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> If I was spewing the narrative that Itachi and Kisame working in unison= Base Jiraiya because Itachi said so himself, im certain you'd change your tune.


Except he was a spy and Obito wasn't.



> Because he did?


Missing the point. He did against his former partner but didn't against Ei.
What'd be the possible reason? Lets hear it.



> The databook also stated that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. Do with that info what you will, though I somehow doubt you'll be citing that shit.


Cropping images are we?

It's in the same fucking page it's written what I said was .



> So you sincerely believe that Obito would because Deidara was killed? Ok.


This is irrelevant to the fact he acknowledged what I said he acknowledged. And the pattern of events (mocking T-7 for being below his tier) line up with this.



> The databook also stated that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. Do with that info what you will, though I somehow doubt you'll be citing that shit.


Let's not be condescending. Plus here some extras: Taka was formed and stays intact due to Sasuke's . Blitzes a CS2 user casually without . Furthermore Pain was shit-scared of Taka by his own words (can't find the scan atm). So EVERYTHING points towards Obito's words being legit.
Goofy or not. Lets differentiate context for a sec.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 10, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Except he was a spy and Obito wasn't.


Except Obito was masquerading, just like Itachi.


Sage light said:


> Missing the point. He did against his former partner but didn't against Ei.
> What'd be the possible reason? Lets hear it.


Kakashi was actually able to accomplish something due to the aid of *Yamato*.


Sage light said:


> Cropping images are we?


I didn't crop shit, the image came like that


Sage light said:


> It's in the same fucking page it's written what I said was .


It makes no difference whether the panel was the same one you were referencing, *my point still stands. Databook hyperbole is bullshit.
*
And how tf was I supposed to be aware of what databook page you were referencing? You posted nothing. Maybe instead of trying to dangle your evidence over my head like you did here,


Sage light said:


> If you want the scan I can provide it so you can stop making excuses.


You can just post the shit from the start.





Sage light said:


> This is irrelevant to the fact he acknowledged what I said he acknowledged. And the pattern of events (mocking T-7 for being below his tier) line up with this.


You can't just acknowledge one facet of a character because it supplements your argument, while simultaneously dismissing the piece that doesn't.

If you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then you also believe that Obito would ball out in tears for Deidara.


Sage light said:


> Let's not be condescending



 I'm not being condescending. The databook states that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. You and I both know you wouldn't cite that shit. It ain't a good look.


Sage light said:


> Taka was formed and stays intact due to Sasuke's . Blitzes a CS2 user casually without .


Keeping a group like Taka together is not proper justification for why you think Hebi Sasuke possesses more impressive speed features then the 4th Raikage. Come on slick, you got to be better then this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Oct 10, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Knowledge: Manga
> IC
> 30 meters
> Restrictions : Koto, Izanagi



A lot of variables come into play here.
> Whether Itachi goes out of his way to use Izanami or not (which he probably wont in character)
> Whether Naruto manages to avoid eye contact throughout the fight (which is highly unlikely given Itachi's genjutsu prowess and Naruto's Genjutsu aptitude being mediocre)
> Whether Naruto would pull out a rasenshuriken right off the bat.
> Whether Itachi would use Susanoo right off the bat.

Either Naruto destroys him with Rasenshurikens or a barrage of Massive Rasengans or Itachi incapacitates him with Tsukuyomi and seals him away using his sword. Favoring Naruto here since he is portrayed superior to Itachi at this point in the series. high diff for him


----------



## Kisame (Oct 11, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Nope
> 
> Itachi never used Koto, it was the crow that used Koto in response to Amaterasu.
> 
> ...


Good points, I concede.


> ET can't attack ET fam. Same way Nagato didn't neg Amaterasu until Kabuto took control despite us knowing full well he could do it whenever he wants.


You're right, I thought the delay was so Itachi could explain what happened with Koto (a plot device basically) but the panel right before he dispelled Amaterasu shows Kabuto, and the panel where he dispells Amaterasu shows him taking a lot of damage in that time frame - so I think you're right.


> Ignoring that we already have a panel of Naruto fight with strictly sensing alone, hence how he   despite there being no light in Bunta's mouth
> 
> If Naruto can literally visualize people with just his sensing, can't he visualize the people he fights? You're just ignoring the feat and saying "it wasn't potrayed to show Naruto can do that"
> 
> Which imo is a cope out


I concede that Naruto can't fight with his eyes closed, but I'm still not convinced it would be _as efficient_ as with his eyes open - for me something like that would be highlighted.



> Itachi is faster but Naruto beats him in bulk badly. His one clone feint shmick isn't gonna get him far against hundreds of Naruto's clones that are active on the field.
> 
> Not to mention his clones are limited to Kunai strikes, while Naruto's can use and some what retain his orginal stats
> 
> Itachi's clone are outclassed laughably


Naruto's clones can be cleared out via Amaterasu and Susano'o w/Yata and Totsuka - the clones aren't as good as the original when it comes to their senses so they'll be very easy to clear out. Naruto would waste a lot of energy doing that as well.


> The equivalent of me saying Naruto is relfective enough to precisely evade anything Itachi throws at him, then site the instance where he outmanevuered the Raikage. Not to mention a crippled Nagato that doesn't have sensing is not in the same light as SM Naruto in terms of reflectiveness.
> 
> In SM Naruto has the , and the  to suggest he evades susanoos strikes
> 
> Gonna have to do more than that


He can dodge it, but it's much harder to do that when it is coming from a blindside or with any distraction Itachi uses.

I think the difference between our views is you think Naruto would overwhelm Itachi with numbers and power while I think Itachi is skilled enough to get him with his hax.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 11, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Except Obito was masquerading, just like Itachi.
> Kakashi was actually able to accomplish something due to the aid of *Yamato*.


Just because he had a fake attitude doesn't mean his words aren't true. Itachi was fighting against his own village - former had no such motive. I've given you the parallels but you refuse to accept it for some reason.
Shitty excuse honestly. He praised him for his *speed* not for his coordinated assault.



> I didn't crop shit, the image came like that


It was imgured. Meaning you clipped the bottom portion. None of the google images show the DB page in a cropped version.
Lets not start lying now.



> It makes no difference whether the panel was the same one you were referencing, *my point still stands. Databook hyperbole is bullshit.*



That's not how it works kiddo.

*Databook hyperbole isn't bullshit *when we've the damn parallels and the fucking narrative to support that. Plus the feats.



> And how tf was I supposed to be aware of what databook page you were referencing? You posted nothing. Maybe instead of trying to dangle your evidence over my head like you did here,
> You can just post the shit from the start.


You were aware of the page as that's the same page I was talking about.
Stop deflecting.



> You can't just acknowledge one facet of a character because it supplements your argument, while simultaneously dismissing the piece that doesn't.


Simply because you can't differentiate context doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
The facets of *different* characters are *different *and contain different backstories. Please educate yourself.



> If you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then you also believe that Obito would ball out in tears for Deidara.


Except there is nothing that goes against Obito's compliment. While at the same time he had to maintain his character.



> I'm not being condescending. The databook states that Hebi Sasuke's power ellipses that of every. You and I both know you wouldn't cite that shit. It ain't a good look.


No it's clearly citable. Especially when it lines up with the events transpiring in the manga. You should give it a read sometimes.



> *Keeping a group like Taka together is not proper justification for why you think Hebi Sasuke possesses more impressive speed features then the 4th Raikage. *Come on slick, you got to be better then this.


Yes that's enough reason to think. Suigetsu himself possess an interception feat blocking latter in his *fucking tracks*. Jugo is a FUCKING SENJUTSU USER. Karin can sense from 1000's of kilometers. That's one SM Naruto in your fucking team. So yes please learn how to deal with the facts. Should I go over his feat over the Hachibi? I hope not.
I've lost respect for you actually. Thought you were better than this. Now you're like some of the trolls here who believe SM Naruto can fight ball to ball with fucking *Hebi Sasuke *of all people.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 11, 2018)

Shark said:


> the clones aren't as good as the original when it comes to their senses


source?

Naruto's clone dodged the Raikage.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 11, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Just because he had a fake attitude doesn't mean his words aren't true. Itachi was fighting against his own village - former had no such motive. I've given you the parallels but you refuse to accept it for some reason.
> Shitty excuse honestly. He praised him for his *speed* not for his coordinated assault.
> 
> 
> ...


So since that data book is always right your are saying you _do_ believe it now when it says Sasuke beat Tsukiyomi and that Naruto resisted Itachi's Genjutsu?

Or just the things that make the Uchiha look better?


----------



## Kisame (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> source?
> 
> Naruto's clone dodged the Raikage.


You think clone = original in stats?


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 11, 2018)

Shark said:


> You think clone = original in stats?


Have they ever been shown to have worse senses? 

And since their a physical constructs with evenly split chakra with the original, why would their stats be much different?


Anywho, source?


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 11, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Just because he had a fake attitude doesn't mean his words aren't true. Itachi was fighting against his own village -* former had no such motive.* I've given you the parallels but you refuse to accept it for some reason.


He absolutely wanted to conceal his identity, else he wouldn't act in the manner that he did.





Sage light said:


> Shitty excuse honestly. He praised him for his *speed* not for his coordinated assault.


Perhaps,  but you put way to much stake in statements instead of relying on features, which the Raikage possesses in spades.


Sage light said:


> It was imgured. Meaning you clipped the bottom portion


I imgured so this website would except the image


Sage light said:


> Meaning you clipped the bottom portion. None of the google images show the DB page in a cropped version.
> *Lets not start lying now*.


No slick,  .


Sage light said:


> *Databook hyperbole isn't bullshit *when we've the damn parallels and the fucking narrative to support that. Plus the feats.


So you believe that that Hebi's power exceeds that of Itachi? Pain? Sure.


Sage light said:


> You were aware of the page as that's the same page I was talking about.
> Stop deflecting.


Explain to me how im supposed to be aware of what page you were thinking about? WTF?


Sage light said:


> Simply because you can't differentiate context doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> The facets of *different* characters are *different *and contain different backstories. Please educate yourself.


Excuses are tools of the incompetent, and your using plenty right now. I'll repeat myself, If you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then you also believe that Obito would ball out in tears for Deidara.


Sage light said:


> Yes that's enough reason to think. Suigetsu himself possess an interception feat blocking latter in his *fucking tracks*. Jugo is a FUCKING SENJUTSU USER. Karin can sense from 1000's of kilometers. That's one SM Naruto in your fucking team.


A mere clone of Naruto using Sage Mode  with absolute ease, but i'm supposed to be impressed by Jugo? The man who got like pure garbage?


Sage light said:


> Should I go over his feat over the Hachibi? I hope not


Go right on ahead.


Sage light said:


> Now you're like some of the trolls here who believe *SM Naruto* can fight ball to ball with fucking *Hebi Sasuke *of all people.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Have they ever been shown to have worse senses?
> 
> And since their a physical constructs with evenly split chakra with the original, why would their stats be much different?
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean senses as in hearing, sight etc I meant their actual sensing and abilities themselves.

We've seen that the more KB created the easier they are to destroy.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 11, 2018)

Shark said:


> Sorry I didn't mean senses as in hearing, sight etc I meant their actual sensing and


Even then, when has ninja sensing been shown to be weaker in clones?


Shark said:


> We've seen that the more KB created the easier they are to destroy.


Naruto made 13 KCM clones and they were not easily destroyed. The only times they were were in part 1 and he sucked. When he uses them to deliver attacks they almost always work even as just a diversion, right?


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 11, 2018)

Naruto wins mid diff. Cho Odama Rasen Tarengan GG.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 12, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> He absolutely wanted to conceal his identity, else he wouldn't act in the manner that he did.
> Perhaps,  but you put way to much stake in statements instead of relying on features, which the Raikage possesses in spades.


All I see here are excuses. No he doesn't need to fake a compliment when the databook supports it. Deidara supports it.
Yes of course because all you do is grasp on straws like your fellow pals in here. Anything not attributed to Obito is pathetically twisted into a non-fact right? Cause that's what I'm seeing here. You can keep ignoring the manga and DB because you don't like it I'm gonna stick to my facts and shut-down fanboyish cringy arguments.



> I imgured so this website would except the image
> No slick,  .


I'll concede on this part.



> So you believe that that Hebi's power exceeds that of Itachi? Pain? Sure.


He shits on Pain. Doesn't exceed Itachi.



> Explain to me how im supposed to be aware of what page you were thinking about? WTF?


Stop typing in bold. It's not that serious.
I apologize for doubting you.



> Excuses are tools of the incompetent, and your using plenty right now. I'll repeat myself, If you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then you also believe that Obito would ball out in tears for Deidara.


This is irrelevant. Because you're ignoring my narratives and my kind explanations. It's like you're hard-on on the fact he (your fave) should never be below Sasuke even if the author shoves it down our throats. Address the fucking argument or don't ever quote me again. Unlike you I'm not one to bend to shitty general consensus so you can miss me on that "excuses" part. That's what you guys do, not me I speak only facts.



> A mere clone of Naruto using Sage Mode  with absolute ease, but i'm supposed to be impressed by Jugo? The man who got like pure garbage?


Naruto used danger perception to momentarily avoid A3. And KCM was getting dicked on by A4's tip repeatedly so much that fucking Tsunade thought he was gonna get his lungs splattered and hearts crushed. Read the manga with something above subpar child level comprehension.



> Go right on ahead.


I could *go right on ahead *and bring out the facts to shut down your whole argument not to mention your whole premise, but I'm 100% sure you'll twist your way through it all in the name of uplifting your poor obito. So I'm not even gonna try. Address the actual argument first and show me you're worth it.
Not poor deflection and outright twisting of facts in a desperate attempt to call them hyperbole cause that seems to be your go to, whenever you're faced with facts.

Now I'm 100% sure you're a troll not worthy of my time. Carry on with your memeing and see if it gets you anywhere even remotely valid.
Another guy to put on ignore I guess.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 12, 2018)

Sage light said:


> All I see here are excuses. No he doesn't need to fake a compliment when the databook supports it. Deidara supports it.
> Yes of course because all you do is grasp on straws like your fellow pals in here. Anything not attributed to Obito is pathetically twisted into a non-fact right? Cause that's what I'm seeing here. You can keep ignoring the manga and DB because you don't like it I'm gonna stick to my facts and shut-down fanboyish cringy arguments.


I'm not the one ignoring the fact that Obito blatantly misrepresents every facet of his character while masquerading as Tobi.

If your want to ignore speed features and claim that Sasuke is faster then the Raikage because a trolling Tobi gave him a compliment, while completely ignoring the fact that  the  effortlessly, then power to you. Your still wrong


Sage light said:


> He shits on Pain.


Deva Path solos.


Sage light said:


> He shits on Pain. Doesn't exceed Itachi.


Well, it seems your doing what you accused me of.


Sage light said:


> You can keep ignoring the manga and *DB*


Don't ignore the databook Sage light. If you truly have faith in the information that the book gives you, then you have to except that Hebi Sasuke would split Itachi's wig. If you don't, then your a mad hypocrite.


Sage light said:


> Stop typing in bold. It's not that serious.
> I apologize for doubting you.


It's apparently serious enough for you to accuse me of lying, on a forum revolving around what is essentially a comic book

But apology accepted.


Sage light said:


> Naruto used danger perception to momentarily avoid A3.


 I'm not concerned why he has better feats then Jugo, just that he does. Besides both are in Sage Mode, so both should possess danger perception. If Jugo doesn't, then he's an inferior sage, which is my point.


Sage light said:


> I could *go right on ahead *and bring out the facts to shut down your whole argument not to mention your whole premise, but I'm 100% sure you'll twist your way through it all in the name of uplifting your poor obito. So I'm not even gonna try.


Forget Obito, it's the Raikage iv'e been defending . Anyway what features can you stack on to Hebi Sasuke from MS Sasuke's engagement with Bee? The only thing noteworthy was his usage of Amaterasu, which Hebi Sasuke doesn't possess, and a speed feature (evading V1 Bee) that the 4th Raikage laughs at.


Sage light said:


> Not poor deflection and outright twisting of facts in a desperate attempt to call them hyperbole cause that seems to be your go to, whenever you're faced with facts.


I'll rephrase an earlier statement of mine as a question, if you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then do you also believe that Obito would ?


Sage light said:


> Now I'm 100% sure you're a troll not worthy of my time. Carry on with your memeing and see if it gets you anywhere even remotely valid.


Carry on with your absurd opinion that* anyone who believes SM Naruto would split Hebi Sasuke's wig is a troll.*

Carry on with your belief that Hebi Sasuke is somehow stronger than *every member of the Akatskui*, but somehow is simultaneously inferior to *Itachi*.

Carry on with your gross inflation of Hebi Sasuke's speed in comparison to V2 Ay, because the trolling Tobi gave him a compliment.

Memeing is the only way to to address those who forgo logic and purposely feign ignorance, but have a good day slick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 13, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I'm not the one ignoring the fact that Obito blatantly misrepresents every facet of his character while masquerading as Tobi.


Deidara acknowledges his compliment. So is Deidara also lying? And the databook reinforces it. The databook is also lying? I love how you cry about masquerading but you can't look me in the eye and answer these LKG questions. How sad.



> If your want to ignore speed features and claim that Sasuke is faster then the Raikage because a trolling Tobi gave him a compliment, while completely ignoring the fact that  the  effortlessly, then power to you. Your still wrong


What speed features? That rubbish old man was almost fucked by Jugo who Sasuke mentally and physically blitzed in more than 3 occassions. But of course you'll cry about PIS next. I'm sure.



> Deva Path solos.


He wipes his ass with Deva Path's face.
Deal with it.



> Well, it seems your doing what you accused me of.


Not really. You just have really bad comprehension skills.



> Don't ignore the databook Sage light. If you truly have faith in the information that the book gives you, then you have to except that Hebi Sasuke would split Itachi's wig. If you don't, then your a mad hypocrite.


It's factually stated in de manga that he could've killed Hebi Sasuke any time he wanted to. So no no one is splitting his wing here.



> It's apparently serious enough for you to accuse me of lying, on a forum revolving around what is essentially a comic book
> 
> But apology accepted.


If you consider it like that and are that childish then okay.



> I'm not concerned why he has better feats then Jugo, just that he does. Besides both are in Sage Mode, so both should possess danger perception. If Jugo doesn't, then he's an inferior sage, which is my point.


You clearly have bad comprehension don't you? The point wasn't about him possessing the better feat or not but that he doesn't have the reflexes to intercept the Raikage like he did but simply avoid it barely in the nick of time due to his saving grace. And yes Jugo possess danger perception but the fact is he can't use it effectively as he goes out of control. Due to the mentally tormenting aspects of the Cursed Seal LVL2.



> Forget Obito, it's the Raikage iv'e been defending . Anyway what features can you stack on to Hebi Sasuke from MS Sasuke's engagement with Bee? The only thing noteworthy was his usage of Amaterasu, which Hebi Sasuke doesn't possess, and a speed feature (evading V1 Bee) that the 4th Raikage laughs at


.
4th Raikage shat himself at Bee in V1. Hebi Sasuke is more superior because he wasn't physically weakened. He has more reflexes and power and legit durability.



> I'll rephrase an earlier statement of mine as a question, if you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then do you also believe that Obito would ?


This is why you're a clown; you blatantly ignore my explanations and correlate unnecessary events to the point at hand. You're a clown if you seriously believe both these situations are even remotely outright comparable.
I've already repeated my explanation you're a clown who keeps repeating things hoping something would stick. That's just childish. I'm never repeating my point again even if you beg me to.
Deal with it.



> Carry on with your absurd opinion that* anyone who believes SM Naruto would split Hebi Sasuke's wig is a troll.*


It isn't remotely absurd cause the manga literally shoves that down our throats. The only ones who don't get it are fucking absurd Naruto fanboys who are by essence childish and possess rubbish reading comprehension.
Go to any Narutoforum. You'll see that every brain debator is an Uchiha fanboy and constantly shits on the crap Naruto fanboys spout. Give it a try.



> Carry on with your belief that Hebi Sasuke is somehow stronger than *every member of the Akatskui*, but somehow is simultaneously inferior to *Itachi*.


Because *Itachi *cannonically beat him and Sasuke cannonically beat him simultaneously. So the databook hype isn't utmost wrong. But you're sure to believe otherwise cause you're that kind of debator.



> Carry on with your gross inflation of Hebi Sasuke's speed in comparison to V2 Ay, because the trolling Tobi gave him a compliment.


Carry on with your gross inflation of V2 Ay and downplay the greatest (one of) speedster of all time: Hebi Sasuke despite the databook shoving factual statements regarding his speed boosted by CS2.



> Memeing is the only way to to address those who forgo logic and purposely feign ignorance, but have a good day slick.


Except you're the one feigning ignorance because you can't against me in a debate just like the rest of the fools, here. But it's not surprising because we've two pages of you forgoing logic and simultaneously feigning ignorance. But have a good day bud.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2018)

Naruto wins.

We have already seen how SM opponent Vs MS opponent will go...


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Oct 13, 2018)

Naruto Wins hands down. healthy Itachi will get unhealthy pretty quickly.
WA SM Naruto's clones have as loads of feats to duke with the best. He suplexed Kurama ffs before and reacted to A3 in the last moment. He can legit spam Rasengan from all directions and could outlast Itachi without any problems. It is self explainatory that Naruto long surpassed Itachi by that point.
And then there are ghost punches. Ghost punches will dislocate Itachi's jaw when even tries to get close. It is OP.


----------



## HokageSage2000 (Oct 13, 2018)

Amaterasu get countered by SM sensing and Clone feint and smoke bombs.

Genjustu is countered by Smoke bombs, Ma and Pa, SM sensing and Clones to wake Naruto up. Tsukuyomi even if it lands Naruto has regeneration from it considering Tsunade healed Kakashi from it.

Katons gets stomp by aka Suiton and Futon enchanted by Senjustu Chakra.

V4 Susanno get destroy by Cho Odama Rasengan Shuriken, Rasengan Shuriken Barrage, and Cho Odama Rasengan Tarengan.

MS Itachi even healthy has stamina issues compared to SM Naruto is who fought Pain after going Kn8.Not only that but SM enchanted Naruto regeneration from the Kyuubi. After few Amaterasu, Susanno and Tsukuyomi Itachi is gonna to be drained while Naruto being friends with Kurama has Chakra to draw on. Itachi Amaterasu or Susanno Magmata's are going to be wasted on Clone henge FRS or miss because of Smoke bombs. Naruto also has Frog Katas, Frong Call, Frog Song, and 3 Massive Toad summons to fall back on. War Arc SM Naruto wins Mid diff at least


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 13, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Deidara acknowledges his compliment. So is Deidara also lying? And the databook reinforces it. The databook is also lying? I love how you cry about masquerading but you can't look me in the eye and answer these LKG questions. How sad.


Deidara can acknowledge whatever he wishes, but since his reaction and speed features are vastly inferior to the real Obito and the 4th Raikage, who cares?



Sage light said:


> What speed features?





NamesClassified said:


> ignoring the fact that  the  effortlessly, then power to you. Your still wrong







Sage light said:


> That rubbish old man was almost fucked by Jugo


This was the  that landed on the Raikage, which has nothing to do with speed. 


Sage light said:


> Jugo who Sasuke mentally and physically blitzed in more than 3 occassions. But of course you'll cry about PIS next. I'm sure.


I don't recall Sasuske blitzing Jugo while he's in his full Sage Transformation.


Sage light said:


> He wipes his ass with Deva Path's face.
> Deal with it.


A fully unrestricted Deva Path can nullify any of Sasuke's Ninjustu, Banshō Ten'in interrupts the majority of Sasuke's chances to mold Chakra and a strong enough Shinra Tensei and/or Chibaku Tensei can oneshot.

Even if the Deva Path loses though, the entire Six Paths of Pain would sweep with ease.


Sage light said:


> Not really. You just have really bad comprehension skills.
> 
> Because *Itachi *cannonically beat him and Sasuke cannonically beat him simultaneously. So the databook hype isn't utmost wrong. But you're sure to believe otherwise cause you're that kind of debator.


The databook says Sasuke is more powerful than the collective Akastsuki, so if I take the book at its word than Itachi is inferior.

This is less about my supposed bad comprehension skills, and more so tied to your inability to admit the databook is bullshit.


Sage light said:


> Because *Itachi *cannonically beat him and Sasuke cannonically beat him simultaneously. So the databook hype isn't utmost wrong. But you're sure to believe otherwise cause you're that kind of debator.


Here you go with the mental gymnastics. The databook didn't state that Sasuke is more powerful then Itachi because Sasuke beat him in a *staged battle*

Just admit that the databook it wholly inaccurate.


Sage light said:


> It's factually stated in de manga that he could've killed Hebi Sasuke any time he wanted to. So no no one is splitting his wing here.


Which means that the databook is contradictory to the canonical manga, which destroy it's credibility. So why are you still citing it?


Sage light said:


> *If you consider it* like that and are that childish then okay.


That's literally what happened.This shit was apparently serious enough for you to accuse me of lying, on a forum revolving around what is essentially a comic book


Sage light said:


> This is why you're a clown; you blatantly ignore my explanations and correlate unnecessary events to the point at hand. You're a clown if you seriously believe both these situations are even remotely outright comparable.
> I've already repeated my explanation you're a clown who keeps repeating things hoping something would stick. That's just childish. I'm never repeating my point again even if you beg me to.
> Deal with it.


The one and only time you address this question, this was your rebuttal


Sage light said:


> Simply because you can't differentiate context doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> The facets of *different* characters are *different *and contain different backstories.


The fuck is this shit? If you can't answer my question, then just admit it, but don't start replying to me with complete gibberish.


Sage light said:


> It isn't remotely absurd cause the manga literally shoves that down our throats. The only ones who don't get it are fucking absurd Naruto fanboys who are by essence childish and possess rubbish reading comprehension.
> Go to any Narutoforum. You'll see that every brain debator is an Uchiha fanboy and constantly shits on the crap Naruto fanboys spout. Give it a try.


Sage Mode Naruto possesses better , a reliable  with much better on the fly destructive capabilities then any of Sasuke's, a FAR higher degree of , Frog Kata and sensory abilities to prevent sneaky shit.

It's telling that instead of citing manga features to substantiate your claims, you instead say "fuck the manga, this databooks the real deal".


Sage light said:


> Carry on with your gross inflation of V2 Ay and downplay the greatest (one of) speedster of all time: Hebi Sasuke despite the databook shoving factual statements regarding his speed boosted by CS2.


Continue to ignore that  the  effortlessly. Come on Sage Light, throw some more retarded databook entries my way. We gotta hype up Hebi Sasuke as best we can.


Sage light said:


> Except you're the one feigning ignorance because you can't against me in a debate just like the rest of the fools, here. But it's not surprising because we've two pages of you forgoing logic and simultaneously feigning ignorance. But have a good day bud.


It's difficult to have discussion with someone who blatantly ignores on panel manga features in favor of the wholly inaccurate databook, but i've been killin it so far.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Oct 13, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Deidara can acknowledge whatever he wishes, but since his reaction and speed features are vastly inferior to the real Obito and the 4th Raikage, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect your persistence with this guy.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Deidara can acknowledge whatever he wishes, but since his reaction and speed features are vastly inferior to the real Obito and the 4th Raikage, who cares?


Deidara>your salty opinion. Cry harder.



> This was the  that landed on the Raikage, which has nothing to do with speed.


Jugo reacted and blocked him and he couldn't blitz him whereas he could to Naruto. Your fanfic isn't changing that.



> I don't recall Sasuske blitzing Jugo while he's in his full Sage Transformation


.
When he retrieved him from Orocheemaru's cave alongside Suigetsu and Karin. With a bunch of snakes in base.



> A fully unrestricted Deva Path can nullify any of Sasuke's Ninjustu, Banshō Ten'in interrupts the majority of Sasuke's chances to mold Chakra and a strong enough Shinra Tensei and/or Chibaku Tensei can oneshot.


No that's not how it works. Nagato and Kaguya couldn't nullify Chidori. Heck she couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu. Bansho ten'in can't interrupt shit when Kakashi could pull off chains and throw it aback and wipe out the force overall before he enhanced it, Sasuke is superior and Kusanagi foothold is superior he won't be dragged in. Fire Dragon Jutsu that is Senjutsu turns Preta to stone right after. Kirin oneshots his whole bitchass crew in one shot. Chibaku Tensei is utter shit and horseshit compared to Hebi Sasuke. Oro considered KN3 leagues inferior thus Sasuke would crawl out of it through portrayal. Hell it even won't stretch to that area since he needs a humoungous amount of prep to do shit even (enclosing near Nagato.)



> Even if the Deva Path loses though, the entire Six Paths of Pain would sweep with ease.


Lmao what a fanboy. If you had read the manga with even a tidbit of comprehension you wouldn't spewing this atrocious bullshit.



> The databook says Sasuke is more powerful than the collective Akastsuki, so if I take the book at its word than Itachi is inferior.


Yes. He possesses collectively more power than the Akatsuki, his base shunshin raped it's garbage leader so why not? Deidara was someone Pain respected and Sasuke had another trick up his sleeve in order to beating him as he himself spouted. Itachi was a double edged sword stated in the databook so he isn't really an Akastsuki member. Take your context twisting fanboyish rubbish elsewhere.



> This is less about my supposed bad comprehension skills, and more so tied to your inability to admit the databook is bullshit.


Go read the databook and educate yourself before you come before me. Read the part where Itachi singlehandedly kept and threatened the dick out of Pain to keep the bastard in check. Go read that first before you talk shit.



> Here you go with the mental gymnastics. The databook didn't state that Sasuke is more powerful then Itachi because Sasuke beat him in a *staged battle*


No mental gymnastics here, all I see is your childish reading comprehension. Fix it. Itachi isn't a member to begin with.



> Just admit that the databook it wholly inaccurate.


Cry more kid. No one admitting shit here. Just admit the fact that you're utterly and blatantly atrociously incorrect please.



> Which means that the databook is contradictory to the canonical manga, which destroy it's credibility. So why are you still citing it?


You can't simply twist the databook to desperately twist and leap it's information. We go with the context most logical. Not disregarding the whole info. Your crying isn't changing that.



> That's literally what happened.This shit was apparently serious enough for you to accuse me of lying, on a forum revolving around what is essentially a comic book


Lol...whatever you say kiddo.



> The one and only time you address this question, this was your rebuttal
> 
> The fuck is this shit? If you can't answer my question, then just admit it, but don't start replying to me with complete gibberish.


What the fuck are you on? Synthetic crack? Do you've amnesia/somethin'?
Here's my fucking reply to your damn ass question.



> He never acts goofy infront of Sasuke after said blitz. Whereas he was thoroughly mocking Team 7 after they failed assaulting him repeatedly. That in itself shows he was scared enough to not try his usual game. Deidara further reinforces this. He knows his partner's speed level yet never doubts the compliment and further goes to shower him an array of compliments so much that he took flight due to his speed *alone*.



^^


> Sage Mode Naruto possesses better , a reliable  with much better on the fly destructive capabilities then any of Sasuke's, a FAR higher degree of , Frog Kata and sensory abilities to prevent sneaky shit.


Kirin blows his head off. Senbon bisects his vital points and his summons' vital points. Speed chops off his head off. It chopped of Oobito's head off I don't see why it won't chop SM Naruto's head off.
CM senses shitty Kata. Weakened exhausted atrociously starved Hebi Sasuke plungered Vee 2 Ay's stomach off don't see why it wouldn't absolutely shit on SM Naruto's puny ass existence.



> It's telling that instead of citing manga features to substantiate your claims, you instead say "fuck the manga, this databooks the real deal".


Never said that but keep twisting my factual words into shit and derive unexpected shitty meanings from it.



> Continue to ignore that  the  effortlessly. Come on Sage Light, throw some more retarded databook entries my way. We gotta hype up Hebi Sasuke as best we can.


Continue to fucking ignore that that Raikage fought a fucking weakened Hebi Sasuke kiddo. Continue to overhype this shitty trend that your lord and saviour Obitoo can't be atrociously blitzed and smacked in his baboon orange face. No one's hyping Hebi Sasuke btw you just can't admit that I'm rightfully giving him the feats that rightfully belong to him which you're tryna steal away from the dude.



> It's difficult to have discussion with someone who blatantly ignores on panel manga features in favor of the wholly inaccurate databook, but i've been killin it so far.


Arguing with you is only giving me a fucking headache so far. All the twisting and cribbling.....God. Stop tryna twist the manga and actually read it this fucking time. You've been killin shit as for all I know buddy if anything I'm the one who is repeatedly shutting you down and your twisting of my manga facts. Address those points or don't quote me again. You hear that? Simple.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 14, 2018)

Just because Naruto was "talking" during his clash with Itachi doesn't mean he was holding back. 

Naruto was also talking to Obito & various other opponents, he wasn't holding back then?


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 14, 2018)

Itachi wins.
Humain sized Ribcage < V2 Susano'o < V3 Susano'o < V4 Susano'o < V4 Susano'o w Yata miror
at least a tier difference between each form.
Therefore, if a COR can at most crack a ribcage Susano'o slightly, even dozens of Senpo CORs followed by an FRS won't be able to bypass Yata miror which was hyped as an ultimate defense even in front of a V4 Susano'o.
Furtheremore, Naruto will be screwed once SM fades.


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 14, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Deidara>your salty opinion. Cry harder.


Deidara being slower than The 4th Raikage and Obito is a fact slickhead.


Sage light said:


> Jugo reacted and blocked him and he couldn't blitz him whereas he could to Naruto. Your fanfic isn't changing that.


Which has nothing to do with V2 Ei being significantly faster than Hebi Sasuke. It's not like you can quantify a fully transformed Jugo's speed anyway.


Sage light said:


> When he retrieved him from Orocheemaru's cave alongside Suigetsu and Karin. With a bunch of snakes in base.


Jugo was not fully transformed.  


Sage light said:


> No that's not how it works. Nagato and Kaguya couldn't nullify Chidori. Heck she couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu.


Kaguya doesn't possess Deva Paths abilities, she doesn't even have a Rinnegan


Sage light said:


> No that's not how it works. Nagato and Kaguya couldn't nullify Chidori. Heck she couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu.


Deva Path can repel any physical attacks  provided can't overide it's force, including Ninjutsu
Kakashi states so himself. 
Here's  Deva Path nullifying Kakshi's Rakiri wolf  

Here's Deva Path nullifying Naruto's Shadow Shurkin  


Sage light said:


> Sasuke is superior.


According to your precious databooks, Kakashi possesses superior stats across the board then Sasuke.

Has your faith in that book faded yet?


Sage light said:


> Bansho ten'in can't interrupt shit when Kakashi could pull off chains and throw it aback and wipe out the force overall before he enhanced it


Maybe he can counter with Chidori Stream


Sage light said:


> Kusanagi foothold is superior he won't be dragged in.


Why would a sword give superior footholding to a chain thats wrapped around  another object?


Sage light said:


> Fire Dragon Jutsu that is Senjutsu turns Preta to stone right after.


It took Preta Path absorbing  and  on top of that for the Stoning process to occur. One Fire Stlye Jutsu ain't cuttin it.


Sage light said:


> Kirin oneshots


Pain uses his village busting Almighty Push to nullify Kirin if it's ever used. Sasuke will probably be dead before that trump card comes out though.


Sage light said:


> Chibaku Tensei is utter shit and horseshit compared to Hebi Sasuke. Oro considered KN3 leagues inferior thus Sasuke would crawl out of it through portrayal.


Your at that stage when you realize that Hebi Sasuke possesses not one method to elude death from Chibaku Tensei, so now your going to fall on the most garbage excuse possible in an attempt to validate your asinine stance.

"Portrayal" is not a rebuttal. I do not debate using vague notions of Kishimoto's intent, I debate using features.

The fact that your unironically insinuating that Hebi Sasuke possesses superior physical resilience to Kn6 Naruto while simultaneously producing zero evidence to substantiate such a claim is crazy.


Sage light said:


> Hell it even won't stretch to that area since he needs a humoungous amount of prep to do shit even (enclosing near Nagato.)


Not nearly as much prep as Kirin.


Sage light said:


> Yes. He possesses collectively more power than the Akatsuki, *his base shunshin raped it's garbage leader so why not?*





Sage light said:


> Itachi was a double edged sword stated in the databook so he isn't really an Akastsuki member. Take your *context twisting* fanboyish rubbish elsewhere.


Itachi was a member of of Akatsuki, plain and simple. Him being a double agent doesn't change that.

Here your are using some asinine mental gymnastics to justify why your favorite character isn't a victim of the databooks ridiculous hyperbole, but i'm the one twisting context?


Sage light said:


> Go read the databook and educate yourself before you come before me. Read the part where Itachi singlehandedly kept and *threatened the dick out of Pain to keep the bastard in check.* Go read that first before you talk shit.


Bold never happened. But I encourage you to read the manga so you can realize that *V2 Ei is faster than Hebi Sasuke.*


Sage light said:


> No mental gymnastics here, all I see is your childish reading comprehension. Fix it. Itachi isn't a member to begin with.


According to that databook you love so much, he is 


Sage light said:


> What the fuck are you on? Synthetic crack? Do you've amnesia/somethin'?
> Here's my fucking reply to your damn ass question.





Sage light said:


> He never acts goofy infront of Sasuke after said blitz. Whereas he was thoroughly mocking Team 7 after they failed assaulting him repeatedly. That in itself shows he was scared enough to not try his usual game. Deidara further reinforces this. He knows his partner's speed level yet never doubts the compliment and further goes to shower him an array of compliments so much that he took flight due to his *speed *alone.


And I replied with this


NamesClassified said:


> This shit isn't goofy?  Or this?
> What about that time he pretended to give a shit about deidara?


All of these goofy ass panels occur after Sasuke failed to attack Obito. You failed to adress these occurrences and so I stated as follows "if you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then that means you also believe that Obito would "

What was your reply?


Sage light said:


> Simply because you can't differentiate context doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> The facets of *different* characters are *different *and contain different backstories.


Straight gibberish.


Sage light said:


> Continue to fucking ignore that that Raikage fought a fucking weakened Hebi Sasuke kiddo.


. This is my third time posting this info.


Sage light said:


> Continue to overhype this shitty trend that your lord and saviour Obitoo can't be atrociously blitzed and smacked in his baboon orange face. *No one's hyping Hebi Sasuke btw you just can't admit that I'm rightfully giving him the feats that rightfully belong to him which you're tryna steal away from the dude.*


Steal what feats? Sasuke attack Tobi, , simple. You trying to use the complement that a trolling Tobi gave Sasuke to justify why Hebi Sasuke is faster then The 4th Raikage is my issue.


Sage light said:


> Arguing with you is only giving me a fucking headache so far. All the twisting and cribbling....*.God. Stop tryna twist the manga and actually read it this fucking time.* You've been killin shit as for all I know buddy if anything I'm the one who is repeatedly shutting you down and your twisting of my manga facts. Address those points or don't quote me again. You hear that? Simple.


I read the manga. The 4th Raikage possesses better speed features in the *manga *then Hebi Sasuke, there for according to the *manga *the 4th Raikage is faster. This is simple shit slick, why don't you get it?

You a mad hypocrite.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Oct 14, 2018)

I came here for a good laugh.... The sage of six Itachi's did not disappoint me. 
Sick fancannon. Itachi frightening Pain to stay away from Konoha, databooks are only true when they favor itachi and lastly, Itachi wasn't in the Akatsuki, v2 A slower Than Hebi Sasuke....
Holy shit.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 25, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Deidara being slower than The 4th Raikage and Obito is a fact slickhead.



No it isn't.


> Which has nothing to do with V2 Ei being significantly faster than Hebi Sasuke. *It's not like you can quantify a fully transformed Jugo's speed anyway*.



CS2 gives a considerable boost in speed, he could pace with the Raikage, and intercept him, to rescue Sasuke. Scaling from that, it's clear he's faster.

@bold, it's not like you can quantify V2 Ei's speeds, so why even challenge that notion? + never said he's as fast as former, rather his CM boosted speeds are.


> Jugo was not fully transformed.


Okay, but he already blitzed a CM LvL 2 user, slashed him 7 times, and blitzed a considerable distance prior to him mentally reacting.




> Kaguya doesn't possess Deva Paths abilities, she doesn't even have a Rinnegan



Talking about absorption here. She can absorb all techniques, per Zetsu.


> Deva Path can repel any physical attacks  provided can't overide it's force, including Ninjutsu
> Kakashi states so himself.
> Here's  Deva Path nullifying Kakshi's Rakiri wolf
> 
> Here's Deva Path nullifying Naruto's Shadow Shurkin



Never denied this.


> According to your precious databooks, Kakashi possesses superior stats across the board then Sasuke.



So?


> Has your faith in that book faded yet?



Should I care about your garbage opinion more than that book?


> Why would a sword give superior footholding to a chain thats wrapped around  another object?



It's a special sword that's why.


> It took Preta Path absorbing  and  on top of that for the Stoning process to occur. One Fire Stlye Jutsu ain't cuttin it.



The fire dragon instantly burned up the skies, hence it contains a humongous amount of Natural Energy.


> Pain uses his village busting Almighty Push to nullify Kirin if it's ever used. Sasuke will probably be dead before that trump card comes out though.



He evades it via flight. Or simply tank it. Kirin isn't being nullified, it's Senjutsu powered, and natural lightning. Deva couldn't pressure KN6, former is vastly superior in terms of portrayal, and compared to Ama's instantaneous speeds. He won't even react, probably. No path bar Deva even remotely produces a threat worth mentioning. They're literal flies, in comparison.



> Your at that stage when you realize that Hebi Sasuke possesses not one method to elude death from Chibaku Tensei, so now your going to fall on the most garbage excuse possible in an attempt to validate your asinine stance.



Nope. He has options: Snakes to dig through the core, Raiton to shatter the earth, Kusanagi enhanced via Raiton, to chop away at the planetoid or destroy the orb when it's initially send upwards etc cera.

Portrayal simply puts him in a position where there's an assurity he could deal with them, definitely. My point went right through your thick skull, I see.


> "Portrayal" is not a rebuttal. I do not debate using vague notions of Kishimoto's intent, I debate using features.



What vague, in a direct statement? Funny how the author blatantly states what his intention is, and you're babbling about "vague".


> The fact that your unironically insinuating that Hebi Sasuke possesses superior physical resilience to Kn6 Naruto while simultaneously producing zero evidence to substantiate such a claim is crazy.



Never said he's superior to KN6. But KN4.

Don't put words in my mouth.


> Not nearly as much prep as Kirin.



He showed the capacity to use it near instantly in beginning Pt.2. DB also never lists Amaterasu as a requirement. It's faster.


> Itachi was a member of of Akatsuki, plain and simple. Him being a double agent doesn't change that.



Yes it changes that. No it's not "plain and simple".


> Here your are using some asinine mental gymnastics to justify why your favorite character isn't a victim of the databooks ridiculous hyperbole, but i'm the one twisting context?



Where? Providing context is "mental gymnastics"? "Ridiculous hyperbole" is just you whining the author's intention doesn't align with your pathetic interpretation of feats.


> Bold never happened. But I encourage you to read the manga so you can realize that *V2 Ei is faster than Hebi Sasuke.*



Yes it happened. Encourage you to read the manga with a bit of reading comprehension. No he is not. You pulled that outta your ass.


> According to that databook you love so much, he is



Well, the same databook says he's not.


> All of these goofy ass panels occur after Sasuke failed to attack Obito. You failed to adress these occurrences and so I stated as follows "if you believe that Obito's compliment to Sasuke is valid, then that means you also believe that Obito would "



He's simply wary of the fact that an Akatsuki member could eavesdrop on his true identity, that he wishes to conceal, doesn't translate to him being a liar or being anything remotely dishonest in any other manner.


> What was your reply?
> Straight gibberish.



Except anyone with half a brain could've comprehended that rebuttal.


> . This is my third time posting this info.



She's simply referencing the Susano'o's chakra formation process. Goes in line with her reiterating the same observation during Danzo vs. Sasuke, whenever he advanced onto the next stage.


> Steal what feats? Sasuke attack Tobi, , simple. You trying to use the complement that a trolling Tobi gave Sasuke to justify why Hebi Sasuke is faster then The 4th Raikage is my issue.



Your assumption doesn't outweigh what's been stated. The author flat out supports that notion, reiterating the same in what's basically his character info book. Your silly excuses aren't circumventing that.


> I read the manga. The 4th Raikage possesses better speed features in the *manga *then Hebi Sasuke, there for according to the *manga *the 4th Raikage is faster. This is simple shit slick, why don't you get it?



Better features doesn't translate to superiority. Your piss poor line of thinking implies Itachi is inferior to Pain or Obito, inspite of both admitting battle inferiority towards the latter. That's not how it works. Pull your head out your ass, and admit you don't make sense.


> You a mad hypocrite.



Says the guy who keeps twisting the author's direct implications.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Itachi gets his shit rekt. Naruto was blitzing A3 who's faster than Itachi, and he made him impale himself with his own jutsu. Naruto already knows about Itachi's whole kit, and the stuff he didn't know about (Izanami) is restricted. Naruto's War Arc feats eclipses Itachi's feat by a mile. Even if Itachi is healthy his reserves are nowhere near Naruto. Naruto will push him into Susanoo because Itachi will be getting beat on in base and with the Mangekyou.

If Itachi starts to use Amaterasu, Naruto can sense it and dodge accordingly. Naruto won't be getting hit with Tsukuyomi because of Naruto's clone feints and he'll actually have to worry about the legitimate threats that SM clones will pose to him. Naruto fought 2 Sharingan users in the war in Madara and Obito and they both had the capability to genjutsu Naruto but he never looked into their eyes like an idiot and got genjutsu'd. I don't think he'd do the same against Itachi because he would already be on his toes because he knows that Itachi is a proficient genjutsu user. 

When Itachi gets into Susanoo, Naruto won't get Tosuka'd and Yata Mirror probably won't hold up against a FRS I don't think. Even if it does, Itachi will still get outlasted, and eventually killed by Naruto.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 25, 2018)

Healthy  Itachi wins this imo but likely he would beat sick Itachi.

They both have feints and trickery. If we equalize that and neither is better than the other:

Amaterasu clashes with FRS of the same size and comes back at Naruto as a bigger katon as per canon.

Huge chou rasengan variants get countered by yata mirror.

Naruto can sense and dodge Susanoo but still can't penetrate it. And that chakra mech is just bigger and more powerful than this Naruto's entire arsenal and lasts longer than 1 FRS toss.

Naruto is limited to 5ish clones and 3 FRS iirc before needing to recharge senjutsu chakra during which time he's outclassed.

And of course as always this is only ninjutsu and assumes Naruto dodges all genjutsu attempts by Itachi flawlessly through out the entirety of their exchange.

Healthy itachi won't run out of gas before Naruto loses SM so outside of a clone feint chou FRS in back of Susanoo he doesn't win and that wouldn't be a gaurantee anyway.

Tldr ninjutsu line up no genjutsu no feints no outsmarting the other:
V4 Susano'o + YM + SoT > everything Naruto has(and dodging/surviving =/= equality).
Amaterasu of equal chakra > FRS of equal chakra

Can make the case either side wins by the other side outsmarting though.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

"Healthy" Itachi doesn't exist, so I still fail to see how people til this day rank him and include him in threads when we've never seen a healthy MS Itachi. People also act like him being healthy will somehow make him immune to the drawbacks of the MS, he's still going to go through the same shit that MS Sasuke went through. So it really doesn't make that much of a difference, at best his speed, reflexes, and stamina would be a bit better. But nothing big enough to change anything against any opponent, or did I somehow miss a manga chapter or databook page in which healthy Itachi was implied to be in another league compare to his sick self?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> "Healthy" Itachi doesn't exist, so I still fail to see how people til this day rank him and include him in threads when we've never seen a healthy MS Itachi.


Gatta mention SM drawbacks. However, we must ignore MS drawback so little itachi can look stronger...


----------



## Djomla (Nov 25, 2018)

@NamesClassified

Dude, this kid sage light is a certified Itachitard. There is no point in telling him anything. Jist let it be.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Lawrence777 said:


> Naruto is limited to 5ish clones and 3 FRS iirc before needing to recharge senjutsu chakra during which time he's outclassed.



Lol that's Pein Arc SM Naruto this is WA, read the OP. Naruto's SM lasted a long time. He fought a Tailed Beast and A3 with it up. He can get into SM instantly so your argument is moot kid. What makes you think that Itachi won't get speed blitzed? Naruto reacted to A3 with just SM which is faster than KCM. Itachi was getting blitzed by Hebi Sasuke. They aren't on the same level. Itachi won't win this one, so cut it with the wank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Gatta mention SM drawbacks. However, we must ignore MS drawback so little itachi can look stronger...


Some people are in here like "Sick Itachi loses... but healthy Itachi wins" and I'm like how do you come to this conclusion? Healthy Itachi was never hyped to be way stronger than his sick self.


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 25, 2018)

I would favor Itachi more times than not. High diff win.

Susano'o w Yata is perfect against Naruto's Rasengan&FRS barrage and once the latter runs out of juice (Senjutsu),  he would be screwed as shown in the manga [][]. There is no Neji or Hinata to save him this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Also when will people understand that healthy Itachi is featless. It's just like Prime Hiruzen. He doesn't have any feats. Naruto defeated someone stronger than Itachi (Pein) and he did it while he was weaker. This Naruto is better than Pein arc SM in every way.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> Susano'o w Yata is perfect against Naruto's Rasengan&FRS barrage and once the latter runs out of juice (Senjutsu), he would be screwed as shown in the manga [][]. There is no Neji or Hinata to save him this time.



This was towards the end of the war which was a 2 day battle. Naruto was fighting for 2 days straight so ofc he would be tired and run out of Senjutsu chakra. This wouldn't happen during the Itachi fight because Naruto would be fresh and healed as the fight started. So this argument doesn't even matter. He won't run out of senjutsu chakra that easily, and if its a battle of outlasting Naruto will always win. 

Who would you count on running out of juice first? The "Healthy Itachi" that doesn't exist in canon? Or Naruto Uzumaki who comes from a clan known for vitality and has fuck tons of chakra even in base? I can't believe someone said that Itachi would outlast Naruto, y'all itachi wankers are hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> This was towards the end of the war which was a 2 day battle. Naruto was fighting for 2 days straight so ofc he would be tired and run out of Senjutsu chakra. This wouldn't happen during the Itachi fight because Naruto would be fresh and healed as the fight started. So this argument doesn't even matter. He won't run out of senjutsu chakra that easily, and if its a battle of outlasting Naruto will always win.


This is not an excuse as everyone fought this much and was still able to fight. Even fodders.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> This is not an excuse as everyone fought this much and was still able to fight. Even fodders.



Lmfao, Naruto was on the _*frontlines*_ carrying the war, and going against the most dangerous shinobi. The fodders weren't doing as much and they were constantly being protected by Naruto who gave all of the fodders the kyuubi cloak so they didn't die. Itachi can't even fight drawn out fights without dying.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> I would favor Itachi more times than not. High diff win.
> 
> Susano'o w Yata is perfect against Naruto's Rasengan&FRS barrage and once the latter runs out of juice (Senjutsu),  he would be screwed as shown in the manga [][]. There is no Neji or Hinata to save him this time.



It's not like itachi died after using Susanoo or anything. But sure, running out of juice is worst than dying...


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> Lmfao, Naruto was on the _*frontlines*_ carrying the war, and going against the most dangerous shinobi. The fodders weren't doing as much and they were constantly being protected by Naruto who gave all of the fodders the kyuubi cloak so they didn't die. Itachi can't even fight drawn out fights without dying.


Yeah, whilst going all out and using clones and FRSs over and over, it's just normal that he will tire even faster than Kakashi who has little stamina.
And even with clone spam, he can't bypass Itachi's defense before running out of juice and becoming vulnerable to any basic assault.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> screwed as shown in the manga [][]. There is no Neji or Hinata to save him this time.


Thats a poor comparisn. That was Naruto who had already fought for some time in war.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Thats a poor comparisn. That was Naruto who had already fought for some time in war.



Thank you that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> And even with clone spam, he can't bypass Itachi's defense before running out of juice and becoming vulnerable to any basic assault.



BASIC ASSAULT? Didn't Naruto tank a Shira Tensai in base by Pain? Get outta here kid. Naruto when out of Senjutsu Chakra still was able to survive against *Pain* and he held on long enough to get it back and kill him. Naruto isn't defenseless when he reverts back into base. He still has 1000 clones with Oodama Rasengan running at Itachi while his Susanoo is waivering.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> I would favor Itachi more times than not. High diff win.
> 
> Susano'o w Yata is perfect against Naruto's Rasengan&FRS barrage and once the latter runs out of juice (Senjutsu),  he would be screwed as shown in the manga [][]. There is no Neji or Hinata to save him this time.


Naruto was only tired due to fighting throughout the whole war so far. In every other instance he was never left tired after using SM. I don't see how Susanoo is a perfect counter to him either, the Yata Mirror has never been stated to be able to negate senjutsu. So his senjutsu-enhanced attacks should bypass it and take it out. Unless you believe the Yata Mirror is superior to even Truth-Seeking Balls?


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 25, 2018)

@Crow 
Well the OP stipulated Itachi being healthy, and it's well known Itachi was severely sick towards the end of his life.

His last day in life he used 1 clone v Naruto, 2 clone v Sasuke, 1tsuk 2Ama Susano'o for some time and 1 last Amat he planted in Sasuke.
Then obito/zetsu basically say he should of been significantly stronger vs his Hebi Sasuke performance.

Outside of that the guy Ama counters his signature attack. In fact when explaining elemental weakness, FRS was thee example used funnily enough.

What's Naruto going to do rush his 3 story chakra zoid that's 1 level higher than the ones none of the Gokage managed to destroy even together? + It has extra equipment.

And to avoid bias I biased myself against Itachi. I assumed Naruto evades every genjutsu flawlessly and Itachi never catches him.

Also Itachis thing is intelligence genius doing everthing yourself and Narutos thing is perseverance partnership and comraderie but I assume neither outsmarts the other. Despite it being likely Itachi outsmart him.

So idk how my review of this was biased tbh but ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Lawrence777 said:


> Also Itachis thing is intelligence genius doing everthing yourself and Narutos thing is perseverance partnership and comraderie but I assume neither outsmarts the other. Despite it being likely Itachi outsmart him.



Naruto isn't the brightest crayon in the box, but in battle the kid's no slouch. He figured out A3's weakness and how he must've gotten his scar and he successfully exploited it and was able to seal him away. He also created a strategy on the fly against Kakuzu a man with 100 years of experience and still won. Itachi is intelligent yes, but so is Naruto. Naruto has more power than Itachi so he doesn't even have to be as crafty against him, but if it comes down to it, Naruto can make strategies on the fly.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Sage light said:


> The difference in portrayal is too fucking vast. He can't win even by feats because, Amaterasu is undodgeable, Tsukuyomi is unbreakable, Danzo said his Genjutsu was inescapable, plus, the fact that his movement was so fast KCM Naruto couldn't register mentally, and SM is inferior to every Kyuubi Chakra Modes including KN0.
> I say low diff.



Hold on real quick I gotta reply to this cause I wasn't there to do it the first time. Sage aren't you the same one that said that Itachi would react to Juubito?  Plus Amaterasu isn't undodgeable because A4 did it and Naruto is much faster than A4 in Sage Mode.  Sasuke broke Tsukyomi with just 3T and Tsunade casually woke Kakashi and Sasuke up from it with the wave of a hand. SM is stronger than KNO by a mile, and you sound like an idiot for saying it.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> "Healthy" Itachi doesn't exist, so I still fail to see how people til this day rank him and include him in threads when we've never seen a healthy MS Itachi.



It's not rocket science. He would've been faster and all his physical stats would've been higher along with more stamina, just like if you was heavily sick then physically you'd be weaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> It's not rocket science. He would've been faster and all his physical stats would've been higher along with more stamina, just like if you was heavily sick then physically you'd be weaker.



But we've never seen it in the Manga so it doesn't exist and arguments shouldn't be made based on it. If anything is healthy Itachi it's just Itachi with Edo feats and he would still lose to Naruto so...


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> It's not rocket science. He would've been faster and all his physical stats would've been higher along with more stamina, just like if you was heavily sick then physically you'd be weaker.


Well obviously, I agree with this. But he still has to deal with the drawbacks of the MS and we saw what that did to MS Sasuke, and the difference is still not like the difference between old Hiruzen and prime Hiruzen. We know Prime Hiruzen is way stronger cause he was stated to be and we have a general idea of where he stands based on multiple statements. But healthy Itachi? He was never talked about the way prime Hiruzen was. So there's no reason to assume he'll go up a tier entirely and be on a completely new level.


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 25, 2018)

Prime Hanzo and Prime Hiruzen shouldn’t exist either but still this doesn’t prevent people from ranking them in Jesus tier. Only with Itachi people start complaining “but we didn’t see him so doesn’t exist”


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> But we've never seen it in the Manga so it doesn't exist and arguments shouldn't be made based on it. If anything is healthy Itachi it's just Itachi with Edo feats and he would still lose to Naruto so...



A fight with the first Kazekage doesn't exist either so does this means we should be idiots and say "1010 can speed blitz him!" since he doesn't have feats? Or can we use common sense here despite not seeing him being used?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Well obviously, I agree with this. But he still has to deal with the drawbacks of the MS and we saw what that did to MS Sasuke, and the difference is still not like the difference between old Hiruzen and prime Hiruzen.



Why would we assume he wouldn't deal with the drawbacks? He didn't gain the EMS lol. 



> We know Prime Hiruzen is way stronger cause he was stated to be and we have a general idea of where he stands based on multiple statements. But healthy Itachi? He was never talked about the way prime Hiruzen was. So there's no reason to assume he'll go up a tier entirely and be on a completely new level.



I don't see why he would be on a new tier? He'd be the same tier but he'd just physically would be better. What's so hard to rank about that?


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> Prime Hanzo and Prime Hiruzen shouldn’t exist either but still this doesn’t prevent people from ranking them in Jesus tier. Only with Itachi people start complaining “but we didn’t see him so doesn’t exist”





Bonly said:


> A fight with the first Kazekage doesn't exist either so does this means we should be idiots and say "1010 can speed blitz him!" since he doesn't have feats? Or can we use common sense here despite not seeing him being used?



Okay, say Healthy Itachi is a thing. It still doesn't change my argument. I'll give you the fact that Itachi would have increased stamina and physical stats. He's still weaker than Naruto because Naruto can still outlast him, and Naruto still has more firepower. The best showing of Itachi, in my opinion, was Edo Itachi and I still don't think he'd win. Healthy Itachi is on the same tier as sick Itachi and Naruto isn't in that tier he's above it. All I'm sayin is it doesn't change my argument, it may increase the difficulty a tad bit, but the result is still the same.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 25, 2018)

I mean I didn't say he was on some whole different level. Basically said Ama > FRS and Itachi Susano'o > this Naruto available ninjutsu arsenal.
I can only speak for myself.

Then there was a tirade of being a biased tard and no mention of the relevant points made (Ama FRS V4 Susano'o)  but okay lol.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Why would we assume he wouldn't deal with the drawbacks? He didn't gain the EMS lol.


 I'm just going based on some of the posts I've seen before. Some people are like "sick Itachi loses but healthy Itachi wins" as if a moderate difference in physical stats would be enough to change the outcome against most opponents. 


> I don't see why he would be on a new tier? He'd be the same tier but he'd just physically would be better. What's so hard to rank about that?


At best, based on that I suppose you could rank him right above his living self. I just find it odd though because we've never seen him before.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 25, 2018)

Sage light said:


> No it isn't.


What compelled you to reply to my month+ old comment all of a sudden?


Sage light said:


> CS2 gives a considerable boost in speed, he could pace with the Raikage, and intercept him, to rescue Sasuke. Scaling from that, it's clear he's faster.


The Curse Marks entire shhitck is the users chakra, therefore increasing all facets of their combat skills, but we are already aware the a  possesses more potent chakra. What grounds do you stand on in regards to your assumption that Hebi Sasuke possesses superior speed to his future MS variant?


Sage light said:


> Okay, but he already blitzed a CM LvL 2 user, slashed him 7 times, and blitzed a considerable distance prior to him mentally reacting.


As stated by me a month ago, Jugo was not in his level 2 state. So show me a panel Sasuke outpacing any Version 2 Curse Mark user.


Sage light said:


> Talking about absorption here. She can absorb all techniques, per Zetsu.


M point was that Kaguya's abilities have nothing to do with Deva Paths ability to nullify Ninjutsu


Sage light said:


> Never denied this.


Really?


Sage light said:


> *Nagato *and Kaguya couldn't nullify Chidori. Heck she couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu.


Sounds like denial


Sage light said:


> Should I care about your garbage opinion more than that book?


You should have more faith in the nanga then a glorified fanbook that heavily contradicts the source material. That manga is where i'm receiving my "garabe opinions" from.


Sage light said:


> It's a special sword that's why.


Not an answer slick.


Sage light said:


> The fire dragon instantly burned up the skies, hence it contains a humongous amount of Natural Energy.


It took Preta Path absorbing all of Narutos Sage Chakra and then some before it turned into a frog. Sasuke's fire style jutsu does not posses that much chakra.


Sage light said:


> He evades it via flight. Or simply tank it.


Deva possesses the ability to fly, but you may have a point about him tanking Alimgty Push via Oral Rebirth, but that's on a 1 get out of jail free card.


Sage light said:


> Nope. He has options: Snakes to dig through the core, Raiton to shatter the earth, Kusanagi enhanced via Raiton, to chop away at the planetoid or destroy the orb when it's initially send upwards etc cera.
> 
> Portrayal simply puts him in a position where there's an assurity he could deal with them, definitely. My point went right through your thick skull, I see.


The only way the snakes will be anywhere near the core is if they are already trapped by that planentoid, in which case that cant move any longer.

Sasuke's  Ration Blade is cutting through an entire planetoid nor is it reaching the core before the gravitational pull takes affect.


Sage light said:


> What vague, in a direct statement? Funny how the author blatantly states what his intention is, and you're babbling about "vague".


 So the author blatantly stated that his intention was to portrayal Hebi Sasuke as being capable of busting out of Chibaku Tensei (which Kn6 failed at) because of an unconnected statement Orochimaru made? That's what i'm getting from your reply bellow


Sage light said:


> Chibaku Tensei is utter shit and horseshit compared to Hebi Sasuke. Oro considered KN3 leagues inferior thus Sasuke would crawl out of it through portrayal.


This shit is nonsense.


Sage light said:


> Never said he's superior to KN6. But KN4.
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth.


You stated that Sasuke would crawl out of Deva Path' Chibaku Tensei correct? Kn6 Naruto failed to escape Deva Paths Chibaku Tensei correct?

So you believe that Hebi Sasuke possess greater physical resilience than Kn6 Naruto correct? Explain where I went wrong?


Sage light said:


> He showed the capacity to use it near instantly in beginning Pt.2. DB also never lists Amaterasu as a requirement. It's faster.


You are not aware of how much time it takes for based on the panel your referencing, since Sasuke never fired it off.


Sage light said:


> He's simply wary of his character, doesn't translate to him being a liar.


You cannot take anything at face value from someone acting out of character. You agree with this when it concerns Itachi but not Obito? Itachi's balls belong in his pants, not your mouth slick.


Sage light said:


> Except anyone with half a brain could've comprehended that rebuttal.


I'm sure you can understand nonsensical rambling, that seems to be all that you capable of posting.


Sage light said:


> Where? Providing context is "mental gymnastics"? "Ridiculous hyperbole" is just you whining the author's intention doesn't align with your pathetic interpretation of feats.


That databook *your *citing as a credible source states that Itachi is a member of the Akatsuki. There's no neeed to interpret things, there's no need to add "context", it's here for everyone to see.


Sage light said:


> Yes it happened. Encourage you to read the manga with a bit of reading comprehension. No he is not. You pulled that outta your ass.


Your defention of reading comparison can be summed up as" look at a manga panel and go through an arduous process of mental gymnastics to figure out how make it supplement my position when it doesn't". Case in point, look below.



Sage light said:


> She's simply referencing the Susano'o's chakra formation process. Goes in line with her reiterating the same observation during Danzo vs. Sasuke, whenever he advanced onto the next stage.


Sasuke doesn't even have his Mangekyo Sharigan activated, but here you are trying to find any way to spin Karin's statement in a way that doesn't contradict your asinine argument.

She was not referencing Sussano's chakra formation process. No need to go left field, just cut your losses.


Sage light said:


> Well, the same databook says he's not.


Show the scan then.


Sage light said:


> Your assumption doesn't outweigh what's been stated. The author flat out supports that notion, reiterating the same in what's basically his character info book. Your silly excuses aren't circumventing that.


It was stated by a trolling Tobi that Sasuke was too fast for him, but since Tobi fazed through Sasuke's technique, that statement is render null in void off the bat.


Sage light said:


> Better features doesn't translate to superiority.


When their are no statements contradicting said features, then yes it does mean just that.


Sage light said:


> Better features doesn't translate to superiority. Your piss poor line of thinking implies Itachi is inferior to Pain or Obito, inspite of both admitting battle inferiority towards the latter. That's not how it works. Pull your head out your ass, and admit you don't make sense.


You've stated twice now that Pain admitted inferiority to Itachi, but it's been over a month and yet you've failed to present proof of this claim.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> Okay, say Healthy Itachi is a thing. It still doesn't change my argument.All I'm sayin is it doesn't change my argument, it may increase the difficulty a tad bit, but the result is still the same.



I've seen your arguments in this thread lol. I'm not trying to challenge them or change your mind or anything. Isaish said he doesn't get how to rank him and I just brought up that it shouldn't be hard. Nothing more nothing less.



Isaiah13000 said:


> I'm just going based on some of the posts I've seen before. Some people are like "sick Itachi loses but healthy Itachi wins" as if a moderate difference in physical stats would be enough to change the outcome against most opponents.



I'd assume it would. That means more usage of the MS jutsu besides just three or four before he goes blind like he did against Hebi Sasuke and he'd be able to use it more freely like Sasuke did vs Danzo. Add in more stamina and being a bit faster to go along with his fighting style and it could possibly change the outcome.



> At best, based on that I suppose you could rank him right above his living self. I just find it odd though because we've never seen him before.



We haven't seen Prime Hiruzen before either. And if you think about it he doesn't actually have multiple statements going for him that suggest he's on a different lvl from his old self. Actually most of that hype stuff comes us fans thinking about what he could do rather then statements in the manga, same like with Itachi here. There's alot of characters we haven't seen or barely seen but we still use them so I don't see why it would be found odd when the same goes for other characters.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 25, 2018)

MS drawbacks are basically blindness, Itachi only went almost blind near the end of his life, we know going blindn wasn't portrayed as something that actually affects MS user's ability to fight but moreso their quality of life. Itachi had the MS since he was 13 years old, had mastered Tsukiyomi before the massacre, and had established his superiority over Orochimaru at that age. If you think Itachi had not mastered any of his MS or wasn't experienced enough then you can't in the same breath say he will struggle with Orochimaru or need Totsuka or any of that jazz when he had in fact been superior before that.

In terms of how big is the difference, look at Edo Itachi vs Sick Itachi's feats - that's your answer. I'm not gonna say Itachi will fail to dodge shuriken when he can near-blitz Killer Bee or that he can be matched by Hebi Sasuke in CQC when he can outdo Killer Bee in CQC, I'm not gonna say he will exhaust his chakra after a few MS if he has spammed it as an Edo. I'm not gonna say he will fail to fully react to Goryuuka and shuriken traps when he outreacted EMS Sasuke.

Just like there was no statement saying Healthy Itachi was much superior, there is no statement saying Itachi's Edo was special - it's one or the other.


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Naruto is superior in most categories to Itachi. 

*Speed*: Naruto is faster because he was able to trade blows with A3 and A4 who are extremely fast shinobi and are both faster than Itachi. Naruto is faster in Sage Mode than he is in KCM and he exhibits crazy speed feats in it. 

*Taijutsu/ Strength:* Itachi can hold this L because Naruto's taijutsu is boosted heavily by Frog Kata and he's very strong in Sage Mode He was also strong enough to stop the Rhino dead in it's tracks and he was able to throw his frogs. 

*Durability: *Naruto was able to survive a Shira Tensai and he was able to survive falling on those spikes when he was in SM. He's naturally durable and resilient anyway because he's an Uzumaki. 

This dumb ass site blocked all my scans so I couldn't paste em.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> Hold on real quick I gotta reply to this cause I wasn't there to do it the first time. Sage aren't you the same one that said that Itachi would react to Juubito?



Yes I did. What of it?


> Plus Amaterasu isn't undodgeable because A4 did it



He dodged Sasuke's. Read the manga instead of exposing more of your ignorance. 


> and Naruto is much faster than A4 in Sage Mode.



Gtfo. He barely dodged that strike by a hair. Movement speed =/= reflexes, btw.


> Sasuke broke Tsukyomi with just 3T and Tsunade casually woke Kakashi and Sasuke up from it with the wave of a hand



Tsunade didn't even know what "Tsukyomi" was. 


> SM is stronger than KNO by a mile, and you sound like an idiot for saying it.



Nope. SM is haxxer, whereas latter produces the more significant boost, in overall scale. Refer to Lee blitzing Madara, and Hinata being instantly being taken notice by Madara, once amped. You'll look much less of an outright moron, if you do that.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I'd assume it would. That means more usage of the MS jutsu besides just three or four before he goes blind like he did against Hebi Sasuke and he'd be able to use it more freely like Sasuke did vs Danzo. Add in more stamina and being a bit faster to go along with his fighting style and it could possibly change the outcome.


 Well I still don't think it would change most of them, but I guess it would change the outcomes of really close matches. 


> We haven't seen Prime Hiruzen before either. And if you think about it he doesn't actually have multiple statements going for him that suggest he's on a different lvl from his old self. Actually most of that hype stuff comes us fans thinking about what he could do rather then statements in the manga, same like with Itachi here. There's alot of characters we haven't seen or barely seen but we still use them so I don't see why it would be found odd when the same goes for other characters.


 There's at least more statements for him than there is for healthy Itachi. But I suppose you're right, we should still be able to rank him.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> This dumb ass site blocked all my scans so I couldn't paste em.


Just add an "s" to the end of "http" for any image link you provide and it'll work.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

Not all type of sickness have the same “affect” so to say. Itachi was never noted to be slower. 

Even in part 1, after he used 1 ms on kakashi he started to breath heavily. He wan never know for being a chakra monster either. All those are just baseless assumptions


----------



## Bonly (Nov 25, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Well I still don't think it would change most of them, but I guess it would change the outcomes of really close matches.
> There's at least more statements for him than there is for healthy Itachi. But I suppose you're right, we should still be able to rank him.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> Hold on real quick I gotta reply to this cause I wasn't there to do it the first time. Sage aren't you the same one that said that Itachi would react to Juubito?  Plus Amaterasu isn't undodgeable because A4 did it and Naruto is much faster than A4 in Sage Mode.  Sasuke broke Tsukyomi with just 3T and Tsunade casually woke Kakashi and Sasuke up from it with the wave of a hand. SM is stronger than KNO by a mile, and you sound like an idiot for saying it.


He's also the one who vehemently believed Tsukuyomi can be launched via finger and Itachi can use enton.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> Prime Hanzo and Prime Hiruzen shouldn’t exist either but still this doesn’t prevent people from ranking them in Jesus tier. Only with Itachi people start complaining “but we didn’t see him so doesn’t exist”


Prime Hanzo and Hiruzen Atleast have hype.... Healthy Itachi does not. There was never a distinction, or any alluding to healthy Itachi's feats, it's always itachi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> Okay, say Healthy Itachi is a thing. It still doesn't change my argument. I'll give you the fact that Itachi would have increased stamina and physical stats. He's still weaker than Naruto because Naruto can still outlast him, and Naruto still has more firepower. The best showing of Itachi, in my opinion, was Edo Itachi and I still don't think he'd win. Healthy Itachi is on the same tier as sick Itachi and Naruto isn't in that tier he's above it. All I'm sayin is it doesn't change my argument, it may increase the difficulty a tad bit, but the result is still the same.


I think Itachi loses against this Naruto like you. Just saying that people often get salty when we talk about Healthy Itachi because we haven’t seen him, and then you see them ranking Prime Hanzo or Prime Hiruzen or Izuna without breaking a sweat


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 25, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Prime Hanzo and Hiruzen Atleast have hype.... Healthy Itachi does not. There was never a distinction, or any alluding to healthy Itachi's feats, it's always itachi.


But... we basically have had a description of that Itachi in the manga by Zetsu


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> I think Itachi loses against this Naruto like you. Just saying that people often get salty when we talk about Healthy Itachi because we haven’t seen him, and then you see them ranking Prime Hanzo or Prime Hiruzen or Izuna without breaking a sweat



That is very true, epecially prime Hiruzen.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

Shark said:


> we know going blindn wasn't portrayed as something that actually affects MS user's ability to fight but moreso their quality of life.


Susanoo drains the user's life. 


"At the same time can consume the caster as well"

the whole "well, itachi was coughing blood" is not limited to itachi. It also happened to Sasuke as well.
you can see him coughing blood repeatedly in his battle against Danzo, and that was a lower level than the one
itachi used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

What _exactly_ is 'Healthy' Itachi?


How much more chakra
How much more speed
If we're to place Itachi above War Arc Sage Mode Naruto then there damn sure needs to be a good reason, because from what I'm seeing with this match up is Naruto can dominate. Between Sage Sensing, Reflexes, Superior Chakra, Armies of Sage Clones - all with CoFRS, partner method w/toads etc

Team Itachi FC report:

@Bonly
@Sage light
@hbcaptain
@Lawrence777


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2018)

I sincerely don't think Kishi ever even thought of that. It was a last minute thing to make it look more "tragic". 

Or Obito was simply lying about the sickness part because we have seen the same thing happening to Sasuke because
of using the Susanoo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> Just saying that people often get salty when we talk about Healthy Itachi because we haven’t seen him, and then you see them ranking *Prime Hanzo or Prime Hiruzen or Izuna *without breaking a sweat




Hanzo - Beat young Sannin - Hyped by Jman in current timeline - Hyped by Pain
Hiruzen - Stated to be the strongest of the Gokage - God of Shinobi - Was seen pushing full kurama out of the village some years ago with staff
Izuna - Fought on par with Tobirama (2nd strongest Senju) - Was stated to be on par with MS Madara who fought Hashirama nigh-evenly
"healthy itachi" - *Nothing*.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

In reality, what likely occurred is Itachi became ill not long after (if at all after) unlocking MS. Therefore we got a few things to look at..


No hype or feats of Healthy Itachi while having MS
Itachi was likely only_ healthy while Anbu_ age 3T version before ever having MS to begin with -  Its very likely that once he unlocked the MS, the taxing of the dojutsu may have sparked the unknown illness.
That is why Itachi even before being "ill" wasn't even ever hyped to be the fastest in Konoha, let alone in his own clan during his own time (Shisui - who was actually hyped by Danzo to be the most talented Uchiha of his time - not Itachi)
In conclusion, MS Itachi was always ill (No? show the panel proof). And was only healthy before having MS


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 25, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Hanzo - Beat young Sannin - Hyped by Jman in current timeline - Hyped by Pain
> Hiruzen - Stated to be the strongest of the Gokage - God of Shinobi - Was seen pushing full kurama out of the village some years ago with staff
> Izuna - Fought on par with Tobirama (2nd strongest Senju) - Was stated to be on par with MS Madara who fought Hashirama nigh-evenly
> "healthy itachi" - *Nothing*.


I’ll finish it for you, my friend 
“healthy Itachi” - stated to be invincible by Zetsu - stated to be capable of killing him by Obito - stated to be much more reflexive/faster than Sick Itachi vs Hebi Sasuke was, to the point that Zetsu wondered if he suffered from injuries before the fight - beat Orochi with 3T - beat Deidara with 3T 

See, it’s pretty easy to play your game. Again, don’t see why “Itachi is invincible”, “Itachi could beat me” “Itachi should be stronger than this” are considered as hype and not taken into consideration, but Hiruzen’s and Hanzo’s hype are considered word of god and allows them to be ranked pretty high without having any merit to be up there


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> I’ll finish it for you, my friend
> “healthy Itachi” - stated to be invincible by Zetsu - stated to be capable of killing him by Obito - stated to be much more reflexive/faster than Sick Itachi vs Hebi Sasuke was, to the point that Zetsu wondered if he suffered from injuries before the fight - beat Orochi with 3T - beat Deidara with 3T
> 
> See, it’s pretty easy to play your game. Again, don’t see why “Itachi is invincible”, “Itachi could beat me” “Itachi should be stronger than this” are considered as hype and not taken into consideration, but Hiruzen’s and Hanzo’s hype are considered word of god and allows them to be ranked pretty high without having any merit to be up there




Stated to be invincible - Itachi > Kaguya (Clearly a hyperbole statement - which are thrown around a lot in Naruto Verse lore) - Discredited for obvious reasons
Show me the panel where Itachi was stated to be capable of killing Obito - Then show me where it was stated that he could have only done so while in his ultimate "Healthy" state -  Holding out until further notice
Zetsu had no idea Itachi was throwing that fight against Sasuke - Nothing was ever stated about current Itachi in comparison to his "healthy" Itachi version _blatantly_
Beat Orochimaru with 3T genjutsu, and cut his hands before he could Kai (indicative of Itachi's prowess In genjutsu which he always had without ever having to discuss his health)
Same as above with Deidara
Keep trying kid.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 25, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> What compelled you to reply to my month+ old comment all of a sudden?



Didn't get the notification.


> The Curse Marks entire shhitck is the users chakra, therefore increasing all facets of their combat skills, but we are already aware the a  possesses more potent chakra. What grounds do you stand on in regards to your assumption that Hebi Sasuke possesses superior speed to his future MS variant?



Don't know where the silly notion that thicker chakra = increased physical stats, came from. That's not how it works. CS2 dilutes the chakra, as an additional side effect, not that thier physical stat increase, is purely based on that. + it's blatantly stated, that he's thoroughly physically emaciated, post Itachi vs. Sasuke. You'd also have to ignore the exceptional portrayal, he gained during his Hebi days, and the fact he couldn't even use a majority of his prior arsenal, post said fight. And, the fact he's basically ragdolled by the Gokage, whereas he was handling multiple S rank shinobi, within a blink of an eye, like literally, in _base _prior. + the fact, none of his physical capabilities, nor jutsu power nor it's potency, where even hinted to have increased. Just the Susano'O advancing, was all that was commented on, or indicated to be devoloping via progressing negative emotions.


> As stated by me a month ago, Jugo was not in his level 2 state. So show me a panel Sasuke outpacing any Version 2 Curse Mark user.



That isn't Juugo. Another Curse Seal LvL2 user. Was in full transformation mode. Blitzing both, via not even a percentage of KI, is still an impressive feat, given partially transformed Jyūugo, and Suīgetsu, were outright effortlessly reacting to Darui, and V1 Eī, even intercepting them, and drawing a compliment from C. 


> M point was that Kaguya's abilities have nothing to do with Deva Paths ability to nullify Ninjutsu



Never even touched on this point, in my original post.


> Really?
> Sounds like denial



Was referring to Nagato's absorption.


> You should have more faith in the nanga then a glorified fanbook that heavily contradicts the source material. That manga is where i'm receiving my "garabe opinions" from.



Nothing contradicts the source material. Just you being stubborn regarding cannonical implications that goes against your little theories, reiterated by the author in the databook.


> Not an answer slick.



Except, it is, and playing dumb isn't changing that.


> It took Preta Path absorbing all of Narutos Sage Chakra and then some before it turned into a frog. Sasuke's fire style jutsu does not posses that much chakra.



It does. It's literally sealed in the Curse Seal, humoungous amounts of Chakra. Literally why exhausted Sasuke could shoot one of the more dangerous techniques, in the world, given it's explicit status of burning skies, something no other Katon, could pull off, at that point, or in the future.


> Deva possesses the ability to fly, but you may have a point about him tanking Alimgty Push via Oral Rebirth, but that's on a 1 get out of jail free card.



Not referring to @bold. Talking about tanking via CS2 transformation. It's best feat being destroying some buildings, nothing latter can't tank.


> The only way the snakes will be anywhere near the core is if they are already trapped by that planentoid, in which case that cant move any longer.



The force recedes post sealing said snake, as seen with Kurama breaking out. Simply digs it's way out, similar to former.


> Sasuke's  Ration Blade is cutting through an entire planetoid nor is it reaching the core before the gravitational pull takes affect.



Talking about Kusanagi enhanced via Raiton. Even then, simply successively slashing at said planetoid, eventually digs through, all the way upto the core.


> So the author blatantly stated that his intention was to portrayal Hebi Sasuke as being capable of busting out of Chibaku Tensei (which Kn6 failed at) because of an unconnected statement Orochimaru made? That's what i'm getting from your reply bellow



That's, literally what he's implying.


> You stated that Sasuke would crawl out of Deva Path' Chibaku Tensei correct? Kn6 Naruto failed to escape Deva Paths Chibaku Tensei correct?



Speaking from the portrayal standpoint, and was reiterating Oro's words. That's what he literally said.


> So you believe that Hebi Sasuke possess greater physical resilience than Kn6 Naruto correct? Explain where I went wrong?



Was speaking from the portrayal standpoint, again. Not specifically regarding physical resilience, or what not.


> You are not aware of how much time it takes for based on the panel your referencing, since Sasuke never fired it off.



Oro literally paused him, the moment a sliver of lightning charged from his hand. Not an indication of something that requires a millenium of prep.


> You cannot take anything at face value from someone acting out of character. You agree with this when it concerns Itachi but not Obito? Itachi's balls belong in his pants, not your mouth slick.



Except, context exists, and is a thing. Just cause you don't sway to that concept, doesn't mean it isn't applicable for the rest. You talk about balls, but that's all you've in your mouth, whenever Obito's chinks are brought out for discussion. That's literally you, piling excuses upon excuses, the past three pages. 


> I'm sure you can understand nonsensical rambling, that seems to be all that you capable of posting.



Except nonsensical rambling is all you post, given your outright denial of fact, starting three pages, prior. Reason why you don't seem to comprehend even an iota of context, whatsoever.


> That databook *your *citing as a credible source states that Itachi is a member of the Akatsuki. There's no neeed to interpret things, there's no need to add "context", it's here for everyone to see.



No need to add context? Guess Hashirama isn't stronger than Teen Obito, given he admitted inferiority to Jūbīto. 


> Sasuke doesn't even have his Mangekyo Sharigan activated, but here you are trying to find any way to spin Karin's statement in a way that doesn't contradict your asinine argument.



Susano'O could be utilized w/o eyes. Therefore, by extension, it's devolopment also shouldn't require the showcase of said eyes.


> She was not referencing Sussano's chakra formation process. No need to go left field, just cut your losses.
> Show the scan then.



Yes she was. Go read those pages, another three times before you begin to grasp the context.


> It was stated by a trolling Tobi that Sasuke was too fast for him, but since Tobi fazed through Sasuke's technique, that statement is render null in void off the bat.



Nothing contradictory here. Goes well, in line with the statement he couldn't physically react, and that's blatantly true.


> When their are no statements contradicting said features, then yes it does mean just that.



Except, there are, in this case.


> You've stated twice now that Pain admitted inferiority to Itachi, but it's been over a month and yet you've failed to present proof of this claim.



Basically common sense. He was waiting in anticipation, in seeing through the climax of Itachi vs. Sasuke. Even, asks "How did it go" in an anticipatory tone to Obito in regards to the outcome. Immediately proceeds to the capture, after knowing the match's outcome. If waiting that long, isn't signifying some form of inferiority, then dunno what that is.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> But... we basically have had a description of that Itachi in the manga by Zetsu


But the problem is, no one says " had itachi been healthy, he'd have been so much better." The only time it is said is during that rigged shuriken..and being able to dodge it does not put him at a while other level. But Hiruzen being just 10 years or so younger was said to be enough for him to stop orochimaru, not even his prime. And Hanzo has the Sannin thing to his name. Itachi does not have any alluding to him being able to do crazy ass shit on a different scale had he been healthy. Even Zetsu didn't say that until he got tagged by shuriken.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> But the problem is, no one says " had itachi been healthy, he'd have been so much better." The only time it is said is during that rigged shuriken..and being able to dodge it does not put him at a while other level. But Hiruzen being just 10 years or so younger was said to be enough for him to stop orochimaru, not even his prime. And Hanzo has the Sannin thing to his name. Itachi does not have any alluding to him being able to do crazy ass shit on a different scale had he been healthy. Even Zetsu didn't say that until he got tagged by shuriken.



Zetsu didn't know Itachi was throwing the fight which more than likely alludes to why he thought something was wrong as Itachi was clearly not trying his absolute best. Sick or not. Zetsu didn't say anything about the level healthy Itachi is on.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 25, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Zetsu didn't know Itachi was throwing the fight which more than likely alludes to why he thought something was wrong as Itachi was clearly not trying his absolute best. Sick or not. Zetsu didn't say anything about the level healthy Itachi is on.


What I meant to say was, if it took itachi to get tagged by the shuriken to think something is off, it means Zetsu couldn't differentiate a healthy vs sick itachi up until that point. Which means healthy itachi is not so far ahead of sick itachi because there are no specific feats or statement saying a healthy itachi is so much better.


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 25, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Stated to be invincible - Itachi > Kaguya (Clearly a hyperbole statement - which are thrown around a lot in Naruto Verse lore) - Discredited for obvious reasons
> Show me the panel where Itachi was stated to be capable of killing Obito - Then show me where it was stated that he could have only done so while in his ultimate "Healthy" state -  Holding out until further notice
> Zetsu had no idea Itachi was throwing that fight against Sasuke - Nothing was ever stated about current Itachi in comparison to his "healthy" Itachi version _blatantly_
> Beat Orochimaru with 3T genjutsu, and cut his hands before he could Kai (indicative of Itachi's prowess In genjutsu which he always had without ever having to discuss his health)
> ...


So you agree with me that putting characters on high tiers just because of hype doesn’t make sense. Don’t know why you so upset if you think I’m right


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 25, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> So you agree with me that putting characters on high tiers just because of hype doesn’t make sense. Don’t know why you so upset if you think I’m right



Lol

Not agreeing with you in the slightest. Hanzo, Hiruzen, Izuna all have had definite and LITERAL statements made about their better selves. While there is no proof Itachi was ever even healthy while having MS. As far as we know FOR SURE is that Itachi was always sick ever since he unlocked MS. 

The only time his illness was clearly not plaguing him was as an Edo and as Anbu and child


----------



## Mawt (Nov 25, 2018)

Naruto, obviously. Even PA Naruto could win.


----------



## Tri (Nov 25, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Zetsu didn't know Itachi was throwing the fight which more than likely alludes to why he thought something was wrong as Itachi was clearly not trying his absolute best. Sick or not. Zetsu didn't say anything about the level healthy Itachi is on.


Except he did because he flat out says “I know Itachi is stronger than this” and after Itachi dies Zetsu attributes both Itachi being unable to dodge the shuriken, and Itachi coughing blood to something being not right with Itachi which we later find out was his sickness.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 25, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> "Healthy" Itachi doesn't exist, so I still fail to see how people til this day rank him and include him in threads when we've never seen a healthy MS Itachi. People also act like him being healthy will somehow make him immune to the drawbacks of the MS, he's still going to go through the same shit that MS Sasuke went through. So it really doesn't make that much of a difference, at best his speed, reflexes, and stamina would be a bit better. But nothing big enough to change anything against any opponent, or* did I somehow miss a manga chapter or databook page in which healthy Itachi was implied to be in another league compare to his sick self?*





Last time I checked, Zetsu stated that it was not the usual Itachi after the battle ended. He even guessed that Itachi was "severely injured" before the match even began. If we had read the same manga, you would have known this basic fact. 

I'd like to see someone be severely injured and still be in the same tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 25, 2018)

Crow said:


> I*tachi gets his shit rekt. Naruto was blitzing A3 who's faster than Itachi, and he made him impale himself with his own jutsu.*



3T Itachi could have done the same thing dodging A3 lmfao. 

The sharingan precog already showed it can dodge that level of speed as shown when Sasuke DODGED and counter attacked A4 just like what Naruto did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 25, 2018)

Everyone knows that Itachi was never at prime when he was experienced. 

Yes he was derailed at such with his health but that does not mean with his health back he is not gonna suffer the MS drawbacks and ultimate blindness just because he is Itachi


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> Except he did because he flat out says “I know Itachi is stronger than this” and after Itachi dies Zetsu attributes both Itachi being unable to dodge the shuriken, and Itachi coughing blood to something being not right with Itachi which we later find out was his sickness.



At the time he realized something was wrong. We know Itachi was throwing the fight. As far as Zetsu knows, something was off and that was it. 

Zetsu never makes claim to Itachi's level while healthy 

All of this is obituary BS at best. 

There is nothing but pure speculation about whether or not healthy MS living Itachi even existed let alone about his level.


----------



## Tri (Nov 26, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> At the time he realized something was wrong. We know Itachi was throwing the fight. As far as Zetsu knows, something was off and that was it.
> 
> Zetsu never makes claim to Itachi's level while healthy
> 
> ...


He literally says Itachi is stronger than that and attributes _both _Itachi coughing up blood _and _Itachi being hit by the shuriken to something being wrong with Itachi meaning _both _are being attributed to the sickness. And if you remember the fight Itachi used basically everything in his arsenal bar yasaka and Izanami and some other minor things meaning from Zetsu’s perspective Sasuke dealt with everything Itachi had _and _he thought Itachi was attempting to take Sasuke’s eyes so he already had his own reason in his head for why Itachi wasn’t going all out on Sasuke as he thought Itachi didn’t want to destroy Sasuke’s eyes, but what Zetsu was wondering was why Itachi wasn’t physically performing at his peak so when he says “I know Itachi is stronger than this” the only thing he could possibly be referring to is an Itachi at his physical peak which is _Healthy_ _Itachi_. That’s all there is to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 26, 2018)

To what extent is healthy Itachi stronger than Sick Itachi? We don't really know so its hard to gauge his power and how he'd perform in most fights

Still gets rekted here though


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> He literally says Itachi is stronger than that and attributes _both _Itachi coughing up blood _and _Itachi being hit by the shuriken to something being wrong with Itachi meaning _both _are being attributed to the sickness. And if you remember the fight Itachi used basically everything in his arsenal bar yasaka and Izanami and some other minor things meaning from Zetsu’s perspective Sasuke dealt with everything Itachi had _and _he thought Itachi was attempting to take Sasuke’s eyes so he already had his own reason in his head for why Itachi wasn’t going all out on Sasuke as he thought Itachi didn’t want to destroy Sasuke’s eyes, but what Zetsu was wondering was why Itachi wasn’t physically performing at his peak so when he says “I know Itachi is stronger than this” the only thing he could possibly be referring to is an Itachi at his physical peak which is _Healthy_ _Itachi_. That’s all there is to it.



Something is wrong with Itachi > Zetsu doesnt realize Itachi isnt trying

Zetsu knew Itachi was better than  this, but as far we know, he was alluding to the fact that it was a thrown fight.

Zetsu not once says anything about the level of healthy Itachi. 

Literally at best one could assume it is implied that Itachi should have at least been better than he was against Hebi.

But by how much? 1.5× better 2x better 3x better? We dont know

For sure, we know that Itachi has been sick ever since he's had MS. Picking at grains to think otherwise.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 26, 2018)

Lmfao @The Death & The Strawberry is raping people here


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 26, 2018)

Why can't we just bypass the healthy/non-healthy debate and just make this an Edo Itachi vs War arc SM Naruto with sealing tags. We already got arguments that treating healthy Itachi as if he were Kabuto EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Tri (Nov 26, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Something is wrong with Itachi > Zetsu doesnt realize Itachi isnt trying
> 
> Zetsu knew Itachi was better than  this, but as far we know, he was alluding to the fact that it was a thrown fight.
> 
> ...


Bro, I’m basically repeating myself here so I’m gonna make this as clear as possible.

Zetsu already has his own reasons in his head for why Itachi wasn’t go all out as he assumes Itachi is going for Sasuke’s eyes and he doesn’t want to destroy them in the process


Zetsu says “I know Itachi is stronger than this” and attributes Itachi coughing blood and Itachi failing to dodge the shuriken to something being wrong with Itachi


We later find out from Obito that Itachi was being “ravaged by illness” and we’re shown the panel of Itachi coughing blood


Since Zetsu says Itachi coughing up blood and him failing to dodge the shuriken both originate from the same unknown issue with Itachi, both are being attributed to Itachi’s sickness and since Zetsu only refers to issues being caused by Itachi’s illness when he says he “knows Itachi is stronger than this”, and since Zetsu already has own reason for why Itachi wasn’t going all out we can conclude that Zetsu is referring to an Itachi who isn’t plagued by his illness which would be a healthy Itachi. Nothing Zetsu put into question had to do with Itachi holding back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 26, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Didn't get the notification.
> 
> 
> Don't know where the silly notion that thicker chakra = increased physical stats, came from. That's not how it works. CS2 dilutes the chakra, as an additional side effect, not that thier physical stat increase, is purely based on that. + it's blatantly stated, that he's thoroughly physically emaciated, post Itachi vs. Sasuke. You'd also have to ignore the exceptional portrayal, he gained during his Hebi days, and the fact he couldn't even use a majority of his prior arsenal, post said fight. And, the fact he's basically ragdolled by the Gokage, whereas he was handling multiple S rank shinobi, within a blink of an eye, like literally, in _base _prior. + the fact, none of his physical capabilities, nor jutsu power nor it's potency, where even hinted to have increased. Just the Susano'O advancing, was all that was commented on, or indicated to be devoloping via progressing negative emotions.


Sage chakra makes chakra more powerful, thereby increasing the users capabilities. MS Sasuke posseses more potent (thick) chakra, there for his capabilities were further improved.


Sage light said:


> That isn't Juugo. *Another Curse Seal LvL2 user*.


Who?


Sage light said:


> Never even touched on this point, in my original post.


Here was my orginal post





NamesClassified said:


> *A fully unrestricted Deva Path can nullify any of Sasuke's Ninjustu*, Banshō Ten'in interrupts the majority of Sasuke's chances to mold Chakra and a strong enough Shinra Tensei and/or Chibaku Tensei can oneshot.
> 
> Even if the Deva Path loses though, the entire Six Paths of Pain would sweep with ease.


You replied with


Sage light said:


> No that's not how it works. Nagato and *Kaguya couldn't nullify Chidori*. Heck *she *couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu.


So yes, in your original post you did indeed mention Kaguya as if she had any bearing on Deva Paths power.


Sage light said:


> Was referring to Nagato's absorption.


Which has nothing to do with my original post pertaining to Shinra Tensei.


Sage light said:


> Nothing contradicts the source material. Just you being stubborn regarding cannonical *implications *that goes against your little theories, reiterated by the author in the databook.


Fuck implications, all my "theories have been accompanied by on panel *manga *evidence.
My "theories"

-Why is The 4th Raikage faster then Sasuke?* Posseses much better speed features and Hype second only to Minato. As per canon*

-Why can Deva Path nullify Ninjustu? *He's done so on panel*


-Why is Itachi definitely a member of the Akatsuki?* Because he is as per manga and databook canon,the fuck kinda question is this*.


Meanwhile whats your justification for placing Hebi Sasuke above The Fourth Raikage in speed? Because he blitzed Tobi? Even though we know he didn't?


Sage light said:


> Except, it is, and playing dumb isn't changing that.


It happens to be the laziest answer you could conjure up and does nothing to explain why Sasuke's sword  gives superior foot holding to a chain tha'ts wrapped around another object. Sasuke's sword isn't even "special" its a bargain bin copy of Orochimaru's real Kusanagi


Sage light said:


> It does. It's literally sealed in the Curse Seal, humoungous amounts of Chakra. Literally why exhausted Sasuke could shoot one of the more dangerous techniques, in the world, given it's explicit status of burning skies, something no other Katon, could pull off, at that point, or in the future.


A B rank Fire Style Justsu doesn't possess more Nature Energy the just one of Naruto's S rank FRS, let alone the ENTIRE SUM of Naruto Senjustu reserves.


Sage light said:


> Not referring to @bold. Talking about tanking via CS2 transformation. It's best feat being destroying some buildings, nothing latter can't tank.


Ok


Sage light said:


> The force recedes post sealing said snake, as seen with Kurama breaking out. Simply digs it's way out, similar to former.


If the force receded then the planetoids would lose it's form. The more plausible assumption is that Kn8 Kurama simply used his might to resist the gravitational pull. I'm not attributing what Kurama did to what fodder snakes can accomplish.


Sage light said:


> Talking about Kusanagi enhanced via Raiton.


So was I. The Lightning Blade only extends five meters


Sage light said:


> Even then, simply successively slashing at said planetoid, eventually digs through, all the way upto the core.


Once Sasuke gets in close proximity of the core, the gravitional pull will render him immobile.


Sage light said:


> That's, literally what he's implying.


No, he's implying that Hebi Sasuke is superior to Kn3 Naruto, nothing more nothing less. Besides, what word did iin your mouth exactly? Do beleve that Hebi Sasuke is superior to Kn6 or not?


Sage light said:


> Speaking from the portrayal standpoint, and was reiterating Oro's words. That's what he literally said.


Orochimaru stated that Sasuke was superior to Version 1 Cloaked Kn3 Naruto. He DID NOT SAY "*You also happen to be  superior to Version 2 Kn6 Naruto, which means you can bust out of Nagato's Chibaku Tensei easily*". This is easily one of the worst "portrayal" arguments i've encountered on this site.


Sage light said:


> Oro literally paused him, the moment a sliver of lightning charged from his hand. Not an indication of something that requires a millenium of prep.


"You are not aware of how much time it takes for based on the panel your referencing, since Sasuke never fired it off"


Sage light said:


> Except, context exists, and is a thing. Just cause you don't sway to that concept, doesn't mean it isn't applicable for the rest. You talk about balls, but that's all you've in your mouth, whenever Obito's chinks are brought out for discussion. That's literally you, piling excuses upon excuses, the past three pages.


The "context" of Obito intentionally masquerading as a second fiddle to Deidara is as clear as day, but yet you continue to feign ignorance and ignore the plethora of scans presnted to you

And LOL at being an Obito fanboy slick, go on my profile posts or just ask anyone who's seen my posts on this site. I've seldom argue in favor Of Obito on the battledome (if I have at all). Meanwhile you've got motherfuckers using your post as got damn signatures just to display how moronic your statements can be when discussing Itachi. Fall back.


Sage light said:


> No need to add context? Guess Hashirama isn't stronger than Teen Obito, given he admitted inferiority to Jūbīto.


Itachi is a member other the Akatsuki. Context shouldn't needed to be applicable to a *databook *that *you yourself* cite as reliable. You said you had a databook page confirming that Itachi wasn't a member. Where is it?


Sage light said:


> Basically common sense. He was waiting in anticipation, in seeing through the climax of Itachi vs. Sasuke. Even, asks "How did it go" in an anticipatory tone to Obito in regards to the outcome. Immediately proceeds to the capture, after knowing the match's outcome. If waiting that long, isn't signifying some form of inferiority, then dunno what that is.


He clearly had  but Jiraiya held him back. Even after Itachi's death, he cited as his sole reason for prolonging the attack.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 26, 2018)

@IpHr0z3nI 
Well Edo Itachi may as well be EMS Itachi. He'd beat this Naruto, he literally beats everyone w/o a means of piercing or disabling the V4 + YM assuming edo regen > susano'o's perpetuation cost. 

Healthy Itachi I assume would be an Itachi in relatively good health but still with standard MS degradation and backlash effects.  And Itachi as we usually take him is the terminal ill one that fought sasuke. I don't think these latter two would be wholly separate tiers worth necessarily. He still oneshots who he oneshots. But Itachi was noted to be in relatively poor health and to have had a relatively poor performance vs Sasuke which would presumably make a difference.




JuicyG said:


> What _exactly_ is 'Healthy' Itachi?
> 
> How much more chakra
> How much more speed
> ...


We don't know how much more chakra / speed. It was alluded to be a significant amount, I don't think he'd be doubly strong though. So significantly stronger but not doubly so a range of 1.3-1.6 probably boost to chakra (not necessarily speed) if I had to guesstimate off the wording. 

And "If we're to place Itachi above WA SM Naruto then there damn sure needs to be a good reason". Firstly why assume this Naruto > Itachi? There was never any statement of power relation between the two.

Secondly we both know some of you are not changing your mind of WA SM Naruto > "Healthy Itachi" no matter what anyone posts. Not generalizing all pro-Naruto here but you and Hussain for example definitely mind already made up  let's be real here.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 26, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Prime Hanzo and Hiruzen Atleast have hype.... Healthy Itachi does not. There was never a distinction, or any alluding to healthy Itachi's feats, it's always itachi.





Hussain said:


> Not all type of sickness have the same “affect” so to say. Itachi was never noted to be slower.
> 
> Even in part 1, after he used 1 ms on kakashi he started to breath heavily. He wan never know for being a chakra monster either. All those are just baseless assumptions


@Tri already posted a bunch of scans before I realized but I still may as well share these.

You guys among others are saying there really was not much evidence for healthy Itachi being much different so here are some scans that gave me the perspective I currently have on Healthy Itachi being meaningfully stronger than Sick Itachi in chronological order from start to finish:

*Spoiler*: __ 




First one is Zetsu's analysis

Here Zetsu says Itachi got hit by attacks he would normally dodge "easily" and he was coughing up blood repeatedly. He says Itachi is "much stronger" than this. He then speculates that maybe Itachi was "badly wounded" before Itachi's battle before Hebi Sasuke had ever happened..? Other zetsu says "from mangekyou sharingan overuse you mean?" and other Zetsu says no, not from mangekyou overuse.

Then there's these two:


Zetsu interrupts Obito v Kakashi & co, says Sasuke won but is fading/dying from his injuries. Then Obito asks for Zetsu's recording of the whole Itachi vs Sasuke fight, says he'll watch it later. Remember 0 chakra left = you die.

Then this:


Sasuke says he could've been killed multiple times including but not limited to when Itachi used the mangekyou sharingan. Obito, after viewing the fight Zetsu recorded in full no less, basically is convinced Itachi jobbed it and strongly implies if Itachi had been serious you'd definitely be dead.

Then this:

Obito says he had to push you to remove Orochimaru, only possible once Hebi Sasuke's suppressing chakra is depleted and his reserves are 0. So basically he only made you feel like you were dying to remove Orochimaru.

and lastly the sickness:

Obito says Itachi was terminally ill. He says basically Itachi would already of been dead by that point but he was taking medicine so it prolonged his life long enough so he could deplete Hebi Sasuke's chakra reserves and remove Orochimaru.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> Bro, I’m basically repeating myself here so I’m gonna make this as clear as possible.
> 
> Zetsu already has his own reasons in his head for why Itachi wasn’t go all out as he assumes Itachi is going for Sasuke’s eyes and he doesn’t want to destroy them in the process
> 
> ...





Lawrence777 said:


> @IpHr0z3nI
> Well Edo Itachi may as well be EMS Itachi. He'd beat this Naruto, he literally beats everyone w/o a means of piercing or disabling the V4 + YM assuming edo regen > susano'o's perpetuation cost.
> 
> Healthy Itachi I assume would be an Itachi in relatively good health but still with standard MS degradation and backlash effects.  And Itachi as we usually take him is the terminal ill one that fought sasuke. I don't think these latter two would be wholly separate tiers worth necessarily. He still oneshots who he oneshots. But Itachi was noted to be in relatively poor health and to have had a relatively poor performance vs Sasuke which would presumably make a difference.
> ...



We can go back and forth all day about the existence of healthy Itachi while having MS just as people go back and forth on religion...

But literally none of it matters if you cant explain to everyone how much stronger he would have been if not for his illness, with factual canon statements. (He's worse than Prime Hiruzen in that at least Hiruzen had actual statements pertaining directly to his prime with nothing to discern from)

With that in mind, it's as if he didnt exist at all anyways. So what makes a difference here, really?

Guessing aside, it doesnt make a difference and you guys know that.


----------



## Azula (Nov 26, 2018)

Itachi might be troublesome for sometime but eventually Naruto should win.



Sapherosth said:


> The sharingan precog already showed it can dodge that level of speed as shown when Sasuke DODGED and counter attacked A4 just like what Naruto did.



No. . Sasuke merely dodged the speed at which A4 will throw out his elbow.

Naruto's SM clone and A3 were *running towards each other*. So Naruto was dodging their combined speed.

There is a reason why Sasuke was dumbstruck that SM Kabuto could dodge a full speeding arrow and why Kabuto boasted about Nature.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 26, 2018)

@JuicyG
Not trying to convince you but you tagged me so I said my piece.

And btw this is the author using those descriptions and adjectives "badly wounded" "much stronger" and describing terminal illness so for the record none of those are mine words just copied Kishi's words used in those chapters just fyi.


As for the fight like I said before Katon(Amaterasu) vs Futon(FRS) = bigger katon heading to the futon caster (Naruto). And Naruto rushing Itachi's 3 story chakra mech w/ SoT+YM that can materialize arms at will is still suicide. Again, it's 1 level of armor more than the one Tsunade+Onoki+Ay+Mei failed to penetrate. The one Gaara+Onoki pulled Madara out of so that Naruto's FRS could directly hit Madara because it would fail otherwise.

So like I said from the beginning, unless Naruto outsmarts Itachi somehow, his SM runs out and Itachi kills him before he reenters basically.

If Itachi's an idiot or Naruto runs away and hides guerrilla warfare rebel style because he can't overpower Itachi directly, he could maybe win though I agree.

Naruto just needs to run and hide and not confront him directly and Itachi can keep his susano'o on and never deactivate it and he runs out of chakra. Because that's in character for both of them.

Anyway thats why I thought Itachi wins now yall can ignore this and continue to page 10+  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 26, 2018)

Most of the arguments in this thread is about..


Is Healthy MS Itachi fandom material? Yes, mostly
How do we discuss a character when we dont know how much more improved his stats are IF he does exist? 
Outside of that, most agree that Itachi loses here anyways. Just the typical few say otherwise.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2018)

I think Naruto wins here.

Healthy or not, Itachi would have to constantly find an answer to Naruto's large scale attacks, including multiple Rasengans and several clones. If Naruto can simply preoccupy Itachi with holding off clones, he can open up a line of attack via a blindsplot.  Naruto should have the stamina to cotinue fighting even if he gets caught in a powerful illusion (not sure about Tsukiyomi). Clones may also be an answer to preventing Amaratsu from landing on the original target. Lastly, Naruto has a jutsu set to if not do damage to Susuano-o, perhaps keep Itachi off balance while he uses the technique. This would again force Itachi to expend large amounts of chakra, and bodily energy, to defend himself.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruh, you aren't understanding.
Let me make my perspective as clear as possible to you.


If Itachi is healthy, and not purposefully throwing or wasting moves and chakra, his Susano'o defenses will be around substantially longer.
This Naruto, while perhaps fast enough to sense and evade, cannot penetrate Itachi's defenses clones or not and will run out of sage mode against him. More clones and FRS will just deplete his SM quicker.
Look Itachi in Susano'o is Darth Vader and Naruto and his clones are those guys shooting at him


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 26, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sage chakra makes chakra more powerful, thereby increasing the users capabilities. MS Sasuke posseses more potent (thick) chakra, there for his capabilities were further improved.



Nope. MS Sasuke doesn't possess more potent (thick) chakra. His Susano'o does. Get that through before we continue. Sage Chakra making Chakra more powerful is irrelevant because MS Sasuke doesn't possess Sage Chakra.


> Who?



An unknown CM user. Attacked them while they were exiting the hideout.


> Here was my orginal postYou replied with
> So yes, in your original post you did indeed mention Kaguya as if she had any bearing on Deva Paths power.



I was referring to her absorption and Preta Path's.


> -Why is The 4th Raikage faster then Sasuke?* Posseses much better speed features and Hype second only to Minato. As per canon*



His capabilities as a shinobi were unknown at that point in time.


> -Why can Deva Path nullify Ninjustu? *He's done so on panel*


Never denied this. Quit talking outta your ass.


> -Why is Itachi definitely a member of the Akatsuki?* Because he is as per manga and databook canon,the fuck kinda question is this*.



Nope. 





> Meanwhile whats your justification for placing Hebi Sasuke above The Fourth Raikage in speed? Because he blitzed Tobi? Even though we know he didn't?



We know he did, that's the justification.


> It happens to be the laziest answer you could conjure up and does nothing to explain why Sasuke's sword  gives superior foot holding to a chain tha'ts wrapped around another object. Sasuke's sword isn't even "special" *its a bargain bin copy of Orochimaru's real Kusanagi*


@Bold, something you pulled outta your ass. 



The simple fact it's Kusanagi shits on that comparison.


> A B rank Fire Style Justsu doesn't possess more Nature Energy the just one of Naruto's S rank FRS, let alone the *ENTIRE SUM of Naruto Senjustu reserves*.



It's much more potent, enough to compensate for overall quantity. Not to mention ranks are based on acquisition difficulty anyways. Not jutsu power or reserves. @bold is utterly wrong given it's an unknown quantity of Chakra he absorbed.


> If the force receded then the planetoids would lose it's form. The more plausible assumption is that Kn8 Kurama simply used his might to resist the gravitational pull. I'm not attributing what Kurama did to what fodder snakes can accomplish.



Nope. Pain doesn't make mention of it resisting the pull. Not fodder snakes they originate from Ryuchido a Sage region. Not to mention we've seen Summons partially immobilizing Bījū.


> So was I. The Lightning Blade only extends five meters



Doesn't matter. The fact he successively chops guarantees he'll burrow through. That and him reaching upto the core when he simply can shut down the orb the moment it's thrown is an assumption. And, the fact he's reflexive to slash in quick succession before it even gets to that point.


> Once Sasuke gets in close proximity of the core, the gravitional pull will render him immobile.



Nope. Read above. 


> No, he's implying that Hebi Sasuke is superior to Kn3 Naruto, nothing more nothing less. Besides, what word did iin your mouth exactly? Do beleve that Hebi Sasuke is superior to Kn6 or not?



He's saying he's leagues inferior to Sasuke. Overall yes.


> Orochimaru stated that Sasuke was superior to Version 1 Cloaked Kn3 Naruto. He DID NOT SAY "*You also happen to be  superior to Version 2 Kn6 Naruto, which means you can bust out of Nagato's Chibaku Tensei easily*". This is easily one of the worst "portrayal" arguments i've encountered on this site.



That's portrayal. An assurity a person deals with something not outright shown dealing with on panel.


> "You are not aware of how much time it takes for based on the panel your referencing, since Sasuke never fired it off"



Doesn't matter. Oro pausing him abruptly proves it's quick.


> The "context" of Obito intentionally masquerading as a second fiddle to Deidara is as clear as day, but yet you continue to feign ignorance and ignore the plethora of scans presnted to you



Him intentionally playing second fiddle to Deidara doesn't change his opinion of Sasuke. That and nothing implies he's lying. 


> Itachi is a member other the Akatsuki. Context shouldn't needed to be applicable to a *databook *that *you yourself* cite as reliable. You said you had a databook page confirming that Itachi wasn't a member. Where is it?



Above. 


> He clearly had  but Jiraiya held him back. *Even after Itachi's death, he cited as his sole reason for prolonging the attack.*



Doesn't change one bit the fact he goes right after. That, and he was anticipating his arrival for that "big news". Not to mention that tone he phrased.

@Bold doesn't make sense when it was a recent, unexpected event. Not something he knew ages ago as is with the case of Itachi.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 26, 2018)

Well;I said it before. 
Heathy Itachi gonna get sick pretty quick.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 26, 2018)

Healthy or not Itachi is getting blasted if he does not get

If you talk about IC and shit (well generally does not apply to Itachi I guess )  Itachi never even starts with MS so he is gonna get how neck broken with ghost punches

So Itachi survival depend on his MS usage after  which the drawbacks will come into play.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 26, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Healthy or not Itachi is getting blasted if he does not get
> 
> If you talk about IC and shit (well generally does not apply to Itachi I guess )  Itachi never even starts with MS so he is gonna get how neck broken with ghost punches
> 
> So Itachi survival depend on his MS usage after  which the drawbacks will come into play.




Why the fuck would Itachi not use MS if he sees Naruto in SM? 

Clearly Itachi knows how dangerous SM is considering he USED MS STRAIGHT AWAY AGAINST KABUTO.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 26, 2018)

Azula said:


> Itachi might be troublesome for sometime but eventually Naruto should win.
> 
> 
> 
> No. . Sasuke merely dodged the speed at which A4 will throw out his elbow.



So? A4 is already faster than his dad even in Base. What's there to say that A4 in V1 cloak isn't faster than A3 in V1 cloak as well?  

We've already seen MANY instances of the sharingan easily reacting to straight forward attacks. Look at Sasuke v Bee, Sasuke v Naruto and Sasuke v A4. These are facts that can't be denied. A3's attack is straight forward and there's nothing to suggest that the sharingan will have any problem with it. 



> Naruto's SM clone and A3 were *running towards each other*. So Naruto was dodging their combined speed.



It makes no difference. 

You want me to say Sasuke dodged Cloaked Bee in mid air when both of them are runnning towards each other too? Oh look at their "Combined speed". 



> There is a reason why Sasuke was dumbstruck that SM Kabuto could dodge a full speeding arrow and why Kabuto boasted about Nature.



SM Kabuto's reflexes is arguably one of the most impressive in this manga. The only time SM Naruto's feat is just as good was when he sensed Juubito moving, but at the same time EMS Sasuke also saw it as well. We've already seen MS Itachi surpassing EMS Sasuke in terms of reaction speed.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 26, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Why the fuck would Itachi not use MS if he sees Naruto in SM?
> 
> Clearly Itachi knows how dangerous SM is considering he USED MS STRAIGHT AWAY AGAINST KABUTO.



Jiraiya > Itachi. Lol


----------



## Azula (Nov 26, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> What's there to say that A4 in V1 cloak isn't faster than A3 in V1 cloak as well



He is not as he is compared by Naruto to A3.

Only V2 A4 is faster.



Sapherosth said:


> You want me to say Sasuke dodged Cloaked Bee in mid air when both of them are runnning towards each other too? Oh look at their "Combined speed"



V1 Bee is slower than A4 as he himself said that A4 can dodge him.



Sapherosth said:


> SM Kabuto's reflexes is arguably one of the most impressive in this manga



Why? because he fought Itachi?

He is just one of the best, Naruto being alongside him.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 27, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Why the fuck would Itachi not use MS if he sees Naruto in SM?
> 
> Clearly Itachi knows how dangerous SM is considering he USED MS STRAIGHT AWAY AGAINST KABUTO.



Pain who fought Naruto only realized later that Naruto was using the same sage jutsu  jiraiya was using 

Itachi only relalized kabuto was using SM when he told that Nature was his terrain


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 27, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Nope. MS Sasuke doesn't possess more potent (thick) chakra. His Susano'o does. Get that through before we continue. Sage Chakra making Chakra more powerful is irrelevant because MS Sasuke doesn't possess Sage Chakra.


You continuously regurgitating the same "she meant Susanno" rhetoric doesn't change what . Unless you have an inkling to believe she was lying, then no further interpretation of her straight laced statement is required. She was talking about 3T Sasuke, NOT SUSSANNO.


Sage light said:


> Sage Chakra making Chakra more powerful is irrelevant because MS Sasuke doesn't possess Sage Chakra.


My point is that Karin flat out states that MS Sasuke's chakra is thicker then when he formally used CS2. If CS2 increases Sasuke's abilities due to making his chakra more potent, then logic dictates that Ms Sasuke's more powerful chakra will further enhance his abilities.


Sage light said:


> An unknown CM user. Attacked them while they were exiting the hideout.


Can you provide the chapter? I can look it up myself, I just need the #


Sage light said:


> I was referring to her absorption and Preta Path's.


Which as I said, has nothing to do with Deva Path's abilities.


Sage light said:


> Never denied this. Quit talking outta your ass.



Really?


Sage light said:


> No that's not how it works. *Nagato *and Kaguya *couldn't nullify Chidori*. Heck *she *couldn't nullify Kakashi's Raikiri. So yes there are exceptions to Ninjutsu.


Selective memory or what?


Sage light said:


> Nope.


Why does the subheading of the page say in large font "member of the Akatsuki?


Sage light said:


> We know he did, that's the justification.


No he did not.





Sage light said:


> @Bold, something you pulled outta your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact it's Kusanagi shits on that comparison.


This is  the real Kusanagi slick


Sage light said:


> The simple fact it's Kusanagi shits on that comparison.


It's special properties have nothing to do with offering superior foot holding. Besides, Sauske ability to grip the sword is more important then how sterdy the sword is, son just like in , he'll fail.


Sage light said:


> It's much more potent, enough to compensate for overall quantity. Not to mention ranks are based on acquisition difficulty anyways. Not jutsu power or reserves. @bold is utterly wrong given it's an unknown quantity of Chakra he absorbed.


It's more potent based on what?. 





Sage light said:


> @bold is utterly wrong given it's an unknown quantity of Chakra he absorbed.


 It was enough to completely deplete Naruto's Senjutsu reservse. Those same reserves that amplify Naruto abilities beyond anything Hebi Sssuke has ever accomplished on panel


Sage light said:


> Nope. Pain doesn't make mention of it resisting the pull. Not fodder snakes they originate from Ryuchido a Sage region. Not to mention we've seen Summons partially immobilizing Bījū.


Pain doesn't have to, the the Jutsu was still activated when KN8 Kurama broke free, evident by the fact that that the plantoid maintained is form during said event.


Sage light said:


> Doesn't matter. The fact he successively chops guarantees he'll burrow through. That and him reaching upto the core when he simply can shut down the orb the moment it's thrown is an assumption. And, the fact he's reflexive to slash in quick succession before it even gets to that point.


It's an assumption assuming Sasuke will be anywhere near the Orb to slice it down when the person using the jutsu has an ability specifically tailored to pushing people the fuck out of his space.
Once Deva Path releases the Spiral Black Orb it's gravitational pull takes affect anyway.   Unless Sasuke can kill the Path body before he releases the sphere(nearly impossible do to Almighty Push) then the only reason Sasuke gets into close range with the orb is to get sealed quicker.


Sage light said:


> He's saying he's leagues inferior to Sasuke. Overall yes.


He explicitly states that Sasuke is superior to Kn3 Naruto. What does that have to do with Kn6 or Chibaku Tensei?


Sage light said:


> That's portrayal. An assurity a person deals with something not outright shown dealing with on panel.


There is no "portrayal" substantiating your claim.


Sage light said:


> Him intentionally playing second fiddle to Deidara doesn't change his opinion of Sasuke. That and nothing implies he's lying.


 He can not simultaneously masquerade as Deidara's underling while also portraying himself as the guy that can causally react to KCM Naruto level speeds.


Sage light said:


> Doesn't change one bit the fact he goes right after. That, and he was anticipating his arrival for that "big news". Not to mention that tone he phrased.
> 
> @Bold doesn't make sense when it was a recent, unexpected event. Not something he knew ages ago as is with the case of Itachi.


The only thing you need concern yourself with I why Nagato didn't immediately attack Konoha, which had nothing to do with Itachi's presence *as per Nagato's own words*.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 27, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> You continuously regurgitating the same "she meant Susanno" rhetoric doesn't change what . Unless you have an inkling to believe she was lying, then no further interpretation of her straight laced statement is required. She was talking about 3T Sasuke, NOT SUSSANNO.



Don't care. She was talking about Susano'o. Read the later chapters to grasp that fact.


> My point is that Karin flat out states that MS Sasuke's chakra is thicker then when he formally used CS2. If CS2 increases Sasuke's abilities due to making his chakra more potent, then logic dictates that Ms Sasuke's more powerful chakra will further enhance his abilities.



Don't care what she said, when it doesn't apply to MS Sasuke. But his Susano'o.


> Can you provide the chapter? I can look it up myself, I just need the #






> Which as I said, has nothing to do with Deva Path's abilities.



Never said it had anything to do with Deva Path's abilities. You twisting my words doesn't change that fact.


> Really?
> Selective memory or what?



Nope. More like you devolved comprehension of quotes.


> Why does the subheading of the page say in large font "member of the Akatsuki?



Don't care. What's important is the message conveyed. You shamelessly picking at straws doesn't change that.


> No he did not.This is  the real Kusanagi slick



Has nothing to do with the fact that his Kusanagi is special. Read man. Read.


> It's special properties have nothing to do with offering superior foot holding. Besides, Sauske ability to grip the sword is more important then how sterdy the sword is, son just like in , he'll fail.



Nope. Special artifacts or sacred items are blatantly known to be a life saver in situations ordinary equipment fails. Eg., being, Hiruzen's Enma (rescuing Naruto from the GT, releasing himself from Hashi's Mokuton etc cera), Samehada multiplically rescuing Kisame from being pencil holed, and a lariat.


> It's more potent based on what?.



Are you slow? It burning the skies instantly upon released is the reason as stated in my previous posts.


> It was enough to completely deplete Naruto's Senjutsu reservse. Those same reserves that amplify Naruto abilities beyond anything Hebi Sssuke has ever accomplished on panel



Don't care. We'll talk when you address the above without ducking the point.


> It's an assumption assuming Sasuke will be anywhere near the Orb to slice it down when the person using the jutsu has an ability specifically tailored to pushing people the fuck out of his space.
> Once Deva Path releases the Spiral Black Orb it's gravitational pull takes affect anyway.   Unless Sasuke can kill the Path body before he releases the sphere(nearly impossible do to Almighty Push) then the only reason Sasuke gets into close range with the orb is to get sealed quicker



He's fast enough to blitz Obito he'll get within cutting range. One slash, and that orb's done for.


> He explicitly states that Sasuke is superior to Kn3 Naruto. What does that have to do with Kn6 or Chibaku Tensei?



"He's saying *he's leagues inferior* to Sasuke."

Making shit up ain't gonna get you anywhere bud.


> There is no "portrayal" substantiating your claim.



There is.


> He can not simultaneously masquerade as Deidara's underling while also portraying himself as the guy that can causally react to KCM Naruto level speeds.



Why not? 


> The only thing you need concern yourself with I why Nagato didn't immediately attack Konoha, which had nothing to do with Itachi's presence *as per Nagato's own words*.



He literally does what I've been saying so you've no point here either. I love how this clown skips like half of my points and regurgitates his garbage opinions, in an attempt to try and pass them off as facts. Doesn't give a shit about context but expects the opposite. What a guy really.


----------



## Mori Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

No such thing as a Healthy Itachi. Sage Mode Naruto automatically wins. Sage Mode > MS anyway, from portrayal and/or Feats.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 27, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Don't care. She was talking about Susano'o. Read the later chapters to grasp that fact.


So you care less abbot What Karin actually said, and more about what *you *want her to say? Ook slick.


Sage light said:


> *Don't care what she said*, when it doesn't apply to MS Sasuke. But his Susano'o.


So your flat out admit that you have no concern about what actually occurs in the manga, because

-Karin said *3T Sasuke's Chakra *is thicker
-Sasuke is in his 3T state and has *neither MS nor Sussano* activated.

Are you fuckin with me? Or are you just trying to keep the red bar strong by saying the most incomprehensible things?


Sage light said:


> Never said it had anything to do with Deva Path's abilities. You twisting my words doesn't change that fact.


My orginal post stated that "Deva Path can nullify Chakra". In your reply you state that Nagato can't nullify or absorb chakra. How else am I'm suppose to interpret that statement? Your rebuttal clearly states that Nagato can't do the thing I just said he could do.


Sage light said:


> Nope. More like you devolved comprehension of quotes.


*Me: *Deva Path can nullify Ninjutsu
*You: *Nagato(the user of Deva Path) can not nutilfy Ninjutsu

You continuously throw jabs at me when you own incompetence consistently takes center stage slickhead.


Sage light said:


> Don't care. What's important is the message conveyed. You shamelessly picking at straws doesn't change that.


 Me bringing attention to the fact the the subtitle of the entire page states *member of the Akatsuki *is not biting at straws


Sage light said:


> Has nothing to do with the fact that his Kusanagi is special*.*





Sage light said:


> *Read man. Read.*


 Yes my guy, read!!!!

 and tell me where the fuck Sussano is mentioned

Read this page and tell me where the fuck is says that Itachi isn't a member of Akatsuki

Read my ass slick, what you really what me to do is read between line that were never there to began with.


Sage light said:


> D
> Nope. Special artifacts or sacred items are blatantly known to be a life saver in situations ordinary equipment fails. Eg., being, Hiruzen's Enma (rescuing Naruto from the GT, releasing himself from Hashi's Mokuton etc cera), Samehada multiplically rescuing Kisame from being pencil holed, and a lariat.


-Hiruzen's staff is a diamond hard object with increased attack potency

-Samehada is tailored fitted to absorb chakra( like it accomplished

Now what about Sasuke's weapon increases his A: foothold or B:Sasuke's ability to hold on to the handle?


Sage light said:


> Are you slow? It burning the skies instantly upon released is the reason as stated in my previous posts.


 The Justsu He used fire to raise the temparture of the air (while being assisted by Amaterasu) does noting to tell us of it's potency. It's actual potency was partially showcased when it did absolute nothing to Itachi's arm upon contact 
This is potency 


Sage light said:


> Don't care. We'll talk when you address the above without ducking the point.


No point to duck. It did not "burn the skysssss!!!", it raised the temperature in air while being assisted by the black flames of Amaterasu.


Sage light said:


> He's fast enough to blitz Obito he'll get within cutting range. One slash, and that orb's done for.


Do you not get tired of repeating the same false statements? Sasuke attacked Obito,  therefore Sasuke *did not* blitz Obito.

It's been a month and your still sayin this?


Sage light said:


> "He's saying *he's leagues inferior* to Sasuke."
> 
> Making shit up ain't gonna get you anywhere bud.


Your correct, he did say that *Kn3 Naruto was leagues infier to Sasuke.* What the fuck does that have to do with Kn6 or Chibaku


Sage light said:


> He literally does what I've been saying so you've no point here either. I love how this clown skips like half of my points and regurgitates his garbage opinions, in an attempt to try and pass them off as facts. Doesn't give a shit about context but expects the opposite. What a guy really.


Fuck whatever your interpretation on the definition of "context" is. No about of context is gonna change what actually occurred *as per cannon in the manga.* 

The only thing you need concern yourself with I why Nagato didn't immediately attack Konoha, which had nothing to do with Itachi's presence *as per Nagato's own words, as per canon. These are not opinions slick, their reality.*


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 27, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> So you care less abbot What Karin actually said, and more about what *you *want her to say? Ook slick.



Are you some kind of clown or what? How bout you stop taking my statements, and nitpick the fuck out of them?


> So your flat out admit that you have no concern about what actually occurs in the manga, because



Making shit up while you're at it gets you no points either.


> -Karin said *3T Sasuke's Chakra *is thicker
> -Sasuke is in his 3T state and has *neither MS nor Sussano* activated.



Are you like acting dumb? Do you even read the shit I post?

His Chakra being thicker is a reference to his Susano'o's emotion linked advancement, Susano'o doesn't require eyes to be relevant, they're anomaly.


> Are you fuckin with me? Or are you just trying to keep the red bar strong by saying the most incomprehensible things?



You're basically screeching in my ear on how trash your reading comprehension skills are. Quit whining and focus on the argument at hand _only._


> My orginal post stated that "Deva Path can nullify Chakra". In your reply you state that Nagato can't nullify or absorb chakra. How else am I'm suppose to interpret that statement? Your rebuttal clearly states that Nagato can't do the thing I just said he could do.



Never ever said Deva Path can't nullify Ninjutsu. You making that up doesn't change the fact.


> *Me: *Deva Path can nullify Ninjutsu
> *You: *Nagato(the user of Deva Path) can not nutilfy Ninjutsu



It'd be great if you could stop twisting my words and throwing shitty jabs at me as if to prove something. Never did I say that, you miscontruing doesn't change that.


> You continuously throw jabs at me when you own incompetence consistently takes center stage slickhead.



The only thing taking _center stage _is your utterly poor, and undeniably twisted reading skills.


> Yes my guy, read!!!!
> 
> and tell me where the fuck Sussano is mentioned
> 
> ...



*Yawn*.


> -Hiruzen's staff is a diamond hard object with increased attack potency
> 
> 
> -Samehada is tailored fitted to absorb chakra( like it accomplished
> ...



Provides better foothold.


> The Justsu He used fire to raise the temparture of the air (while being assisted by Amaterasu) does noting to tell us of it's potency. It's actual potency was partially showcased when it did absolute nothing to Itachi's arm upon contact.
> 
> 
> This is potency



Wasn't aimed at him.


> It did not "burn the skysssss!!!", it raised the temperature in air while being assisted by the black flames of Amaterasu.



Wrong. Try again.


> Do you not get tired of repeating the same false statements? Sasuke attacked Obito,  therefore Sasuke *did not* blitz Obito.



Did he physically react? No. So can you stop spewing your false ass narratives to try and circumvent his word?


> Your correct, he did say that *Kn3 Naruto was leagues infier to Sasuke.* What the fuck does that have to do with Kn6 or Chibaku



"Leagues" equate to tiers. By scaling, he should definitely be comparable to the upper versions.


> The only thing you need concern yourself with I why Nagato didn't immediately attack Konoha, which had nothing to do with Itachi's presence *as per Nagato's own words, as per canon. These are not opinions slick, their reality.*



"He literally *does what I've been saying* so you've no point here either"


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 27, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Are you some kind of clown or what? How bout you stop taking my statements, and nitpick the fuck out of them?


It's impossible for me to nitpick a statement that is wholly inaccurate to the core.

Karin says one thing, you ignore what she says and then you proceed to attribute said stalemate to something that was never in her topic of discussion in the first place

Karin said that 3T Sasuke's chakra was thinker then his previous Hebi variant. She did not say a word about Sussano or any other nonsense that you can conjure up.


Sage light said:


> Making shit up while you're at it gets you no points either.


My statement was that Karin sensed that The Full Kage Summit variant of 3T Sasuke possessed thicker chakra then he previously possessed while using his Cursed Seal. I then proceeded to back up my statement by 

Meanwhile you claim that Karin was referencing Susanno in her statement. What evidence have you brought substantiating your claim? Fucking nothing but opinions that have no credence lent to it by the manga.

Pulling shit outta your ass seems to be your one and only talent. Fall back kid.


Sage light said:


> Are you like acting dumb? Do you even read the shit I post?


Perhaps reading your retarded ass rebuttal might have the unintended side effect of making one dumber

That may be a low blow, but i'm dead serious.


Sage light said:


> His Chakra being thicker is a reference to his Susano'o's emotion linked advancement, Susano'o doesn't require eyes to be relevant, they're anomaly.


Sussano isn't an anomaly, Madara is. Sasuke clearly .


Sage light said:


> You're basically screeching in my ear on how trash your reading comprehension skills are. Quit whining and focus on the argument at hand _only._


Then endow me with your infinite wisdom and explain to me what this statement means


Sage light said:


> *Nagato couldn't nullify Chidori.*


If you can't humble yourself and concede that you were wrong in this statement, then engaging with you is pointless. This a learning lesson slick.


Sage light said:


> Never ever said Deva Path can't nullify Ninjutsu. You making that up doesn't change the fact.


Deva Path is an ability of Nagato's correct? You yourself did type "Nagato couldn't nullify Chidori" correct?

Are you on that stuff? Cocaine is a hellva drug kid.


Sage light said:


> It'd be great if you could stop twisting my words and throwing shitty jabs at me as if to prove something. Never did I say that, you miscontruing doesn't change that.


What does this statement mean than?


Sage light said:


> No that's not how it works. *Nagato *and Kaguya *couldn't nullify Chidori*.


Don't reply with "I didn't say that", just tell me what it means. If you made a mistake then say that then.


Sage light said:


> The only thing taking _center stage _is your utterly poor, and undeniably twisted reading skills.


Says the guy that almost everyone on this battledome has little respect for.

The fact that you've admitted that you could care less about what's written in the manga makes your jab at me look all the more ridiculous.


Sage light said:


> *Yawn*.


A+ on that rebuttal. You deaded me with that shit.


Sage light said:


> Provides better foothold.


Why? Does it special properties help it resist Shira Tensei?


Sage light said:


> Wasn't aimed at him.


Still made contact.

If I was firing shots off at a specific person, but accidentally got you in the arm, does the fact that I was aiming at someone else doesn't change the fact that you were hit?


Sage light said:


> Wrong. Try again.


Here's my retry  



Sage light said:


> "Leagues" equate to tiers. By scaling, he should definitely be comparable to the upper versions.


Make a thread about it and I guarantee even the most trigger happy portrayal arguers would shoot that logic right the fuck down.


Sage light said:


> "He literally *does what I've been saying* so you've no point here either"


Yes Nagato did prolong his invasion of Konoha, because of Jiraiya that is. Any more questions?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 27, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Karin said that 3T Sasuke's chakra was thinker then his previous Hebi variant.



She refers to his chakra, repeatedly whenever Susano'o is brought into the discussion, that and Cee recognizes a similarity between the Genjutsu and the chakra that composes his Susano'o.



A V3 Susano'o sillhoutte is shown prior to him even using Susano'o - in 3T Sharingan Genjutsu.


Repeatedly states the same whenever Susano'o recieves the spotlight.



Comments on it further when he advances onto V4.





> Deva Path is an ability of Nagato's correct? You yourself did type "Nagato couldn't nullify Chidori" correct?



Was referring to Preta Path, which's why I bothered to add "and". You're twisting that into something I never meant.



> Why? Does it special properties help it resist Shira Tensei?



Provides a better foothold in order to gain leverage.



> Still made contact.



Broke the concrete on the way - Fire Style can't wreck concrete conventionally. So that's an outlier.



> Here's my retry



Only requires the Dragon-Fire technique as per the DB.





> Yes Nagato did prolong his invasion of Konoha, because of Jiraiya that is. Any more questions?



Already debunked this trash.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 27, 2018)

Sage light said:


> She refers to his chakra, repeatedly whenever Susano'o is brought into the discussion, that and Cee recognizes a similarity between the Genjutsu and the chakra that composes his Susano'o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the multitude of scans you've brought, but I question how Sasuke's development of Sussano has any barring on the potency of his chakra.

The Sussano isn't a some separate chakra well (akin to a Tailed Beast) that Sasuke's draws power from, Sussano itself is just another jutsu dependent on Sasuke's chakra being larger and thick enough to use it.

Why that same "thick" chakra would only be siphoned off to the Sussano transformations and not to Sasuke's base combat abilities is beyond me.


Sage light said:


> Was referring to Preta Path, which's why I bothered to add "and". You're twisting that into something I never meant.


My original post made mention of Deva Paths ability to nullify Ninjutsu, so why would you rebuttal with what Preta Path can't do in the first place? Who cares?



Sage light said:


> Broke the concrete on the way - Fire Style can't wreck concrete conventionally. So that's an outlier.


It's ability to break concrete doesn't lend much credence to the idea of t's potency being larger then a technique that did this  


Sage light said:


> Only requires the Dragon-Fire technique as per the DB.


My point about it raising the temperature still stands.


Sage light said:


> Already debunked this trash.


No, you just causally ignored Nagato's explanation as to why he prolonged his invasion of Konoha () and conjured another justification in your mind.

Are you gonna cut your loses, or are we gonna have to agree to disagree on this?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 28, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sussano itself is just another jutsu dependent on Sasuke's chakra being larger and thick enough to use it.



Susano'o reacts to emotion, hatred, feelings, etc.

Unlike the rest of his Ninjutsu.

Kishi extrapolates on the fact in addition to Karin being repetitive regarding his Susano'o advancement - both being intrinsically linked sharing a context.





> My original post made mention of Deva Paths ability to nullify Ninjutsu, so why would you rebuttal with what Preta Path can't do in the first place? Who cares?



Deva Path never nullified Raikiri. The "and" should've given away the fact I'm referring to both w/ respect to a common ability they dually possess i.e., absorption.



> It's ability to break concrete doesn't lend much credence to the idea of t's potency being larger then a technique that did this



It does. Considering Madara's Underworld Katon couldn't breach the ground. Hyped to obliterate all things.

Hyperbole but nonetheless.



That speaks for potency. Rasenshuriken is a cellular level attack and penetrative due to it's inherent cutting nature partly due to being composed of microscopic near infinite needles, and it's Wind Nature. So that's an irrelevant comparison.

Former and latter should be compared _proportionally_, not _literally_. 

Of course, powerful moves cost more chakra, burning skies puts former in an otherwordly department compared to latter solely due to the sheer hax associated.



> My point about it raising the temperature still stands.



He was famished off of his base reserves given he resorted to CM (an extra vial).

In neutral state of being he instantly conjures up Kirin.



> No, you just causally ignored Nagato's explanation as to why he prolonged his invasion of Konoha ().



He says "unexpected visitor". Combine this with the fact he never actually goes prior the climax of Itachi vs. Sasuke. He anticipates the conclusion on his hideout. Asks Obito how it goes. Get's the reply and the order (previously issued in a post poned manner) right after.

Coincidence? Nope. The pattern of events enunciate a singular narrative.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 28, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Susano'o reacts to emotion, hatred, feelings, etc.
> 
> Unlike the rest of his Ninjutsu.
> 
> Kishi extrapolates on the fact in addition to Karin being repetitive regarding his Susano'o advancement - both being intrinsically linked sharing a context.


His _chakra _reacted to his emotional instability, Sussano's increased capabilities is simply a byproduct of that increased power, which goes perfectly in line with Tobirama statment. 


Sage light said:


> S
> Deva Path never nullified Raikiri. The "and" should've given away the fact I'm referring to both w/ respect to a common ability they dually possess i.e., absorption.


According to Kakashi's own words, the technique did. Perhaps me using the word nullify over "repel" was faulty. Apologies if it confused you.


Sage light said:


> It does. Considering Madara's Underworld Katon couldn't breach the ground. Hyped to obliterate all things.
> 
> Hyperbole but nonetheless.


Madara Katon  never specificity hit a concrete platform or the ground for that matter.


Sage light said:


> That speaks for potency. Rasenshuriken is a cellular level attack and penetrative due to it's inherent cutting nature partly due to being composed of microscopic near infinite needles, and it's Wind Nature. So that's an irrelevant comparison.
> 
> Former and latter should be compared _proportionally_, not _literally_.


It's not an irrelevant comparison. The Dragon Flame Justu isn't some small component of a larger Ninjutsu. It in itself is a complete so comparing it's to Rasenshurkin seems reasonable to me.

And the gist of it is, a technique that broke through concrete and failed to scorch itachi's arm is not superior to a technique that did this 


Sage light said:


> Of course, powerful moves cost more chakra, burning skies puts former in an otherwordly department compared to latter solely due to the sheer hax associated.


Except it did not burn the sky's, it raised the ambient air temperature to a necessary level that it could facilitate the creation of a Cumulonimbus cloud, as per the  and  canon.


Sage light said:


> He says "unexpected visitor". Combine this with the fact he never actually goes prior the climax of Itachi vs. Sasuke. He anticipates the conclusion on his hideout. Asks Obito how it goes. Get's the reply and the order (previously issued in a post poned manner) right after.
> 
> Coincidence? Nope. The pattern of events enunciate a singular narrative.



The "unexpected inquisitor" is stated to be Jiraiya by both  himself. The reasoning, as nonsensical as you claim is happens to be the canonical one.

Perhaps Obito awaited Itachi's death, but has no barring on how Nagato views his power in relation, "".


Sage light said:


> Coincidence? Nope. The pattern of events enunciate a singular narrative.


I could just as easily say that Nagato had stomach cramps, or he feared Might Guy and awaited his exit from Konoha.

Like your currently doing, I can make up any false justifications in my head to explain Nagato's actions, or I can just accept the truth that .


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 28, 2018)

Naruto surpassed itachi with kurama co-op.
Sm naruto loses


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 28, 2018)

Still Naruto


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 28, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> His _chakra _reacted to his emotional instability, Sussano's increased capabilities is simply a byproduct of that increased power, which goes perfectly in line with Tobirama statment.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The statement was worded _generally_ thus wasn't referring to Susano'o, that, and not all Uchiha possessed eyes capable of awakening Susano'o.



Requires both Mangekyo Sharingan:





> Perhaps me using the word nullify over "repel" was faulty. Apologies if it confused you.



Deva didn't dispel Raikiri.



It's an anomaly. He can _repel_ but not outright dispel.



> Madara Katon never specificity hit a concrete platform or the ground for that matter.



Hit the ground here:





> It's not an irrelevant comparison. The Dragon Flame Justu isn't some small component of a larger Ninjutsu. It in itself is a complete so comparing it's to Rasenshurkin seems reasonable to me.



Rasenshuriken is composed of Rasengan's destructive power.



Added with the penetrative quality of Wind Release



+ Shape transformation's additional lethality.

Rasengans by itself combined increases the power by 3x.



Let alone with ST that's nature is a cellular kind of attack. That and Rasengan can cause internal damage.




> And the gist of it is, a technique that broke through concrete and failed to scorch itachi's arm is not superior to a technique that did this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi's arm is that impervious or it's an outlier.



> Except it did not burn the sky's, it raised the ambient air temperature to a necessary level that it could facilitate the creation of a Cumulonimbus cloud, as per the [LINKHL]359585[/LINKHL] and [LINKHL]359586[/LINKHL] canon.



No other Fire Release managed this feat.



> The "unexpected inquisitor" is stated to be Jiraiya by both [LINKHL]359587[/LINKHL] himself. The reasoning, as nonsensical as you claim is happens to be the canonical one.



Pain beat Jiraiya in ch-383. Itachi vs. Sasuke commences at ch-384.



He got the order _prior_ to battling the Sannin.

He makes preparations _post_ Itachi vs. Sasuke climaxes.



_After_ Tobi _re-issued_ the _post-poned _order:





> Perhaps Obito awaited Itachi's death, but has no barring on how Nagato views his power in relation, "[LINKHL]359588[/LINKHL]".



Nagato thought of Itachi as someone wrapped in ebony.



He never knew enough to form an approximate conclusion on his overall power level.



However, Obito manipulated his actions behind the shadows hence although he never knew the exact details, an idea of the threat level he's in was mildly known given former's hesitation in fastening the pace of his plans (for 8 long years extending to said fight's climax).

He's invincible due to immortality.


He considered Jiraiya a single celled organism.





> I could just as easily say that Nagato had stomach cramps, or he feared Might Guy and awaited his exit from Konoha.



Konan believes stopping Pain is an impossibility. Knowing Might Guy's power level.



Further there are no mention of latter's power being the intimate reason nor an implication.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 28, 2018)

Sage light said:


> The statement was worded* generally thus wasn't referring to Susano'o*, that, and not all Uchiha possessed eyes capable of awakening Susano'o.
> 
> 
> 
> Requires both Mangekyo Sharingan:


Exactly, Tobirama's statement heeds to the fact that Uchiha's get stronger in direct proportion to their emotional state, irrespective of Sussano's development.

The strength of Sussano depends on the potency of Sasuke's chakra, not the other way around.


Sage light said:


> Deva didn't dispel Raikiri.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an anomaly. He can _repel_ but not outright dispel.


I concede that I made misuse of the word "nullify"


Sage light said:


> Hit the ground here:


It traveled a straight path above the ground to the allied forces.



Sage light said:


> Rasenshuriken is composed of Rasengan's destructive power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok? I won't ignore Rasenshurikens more potent destructive capacity because it possesses advantages that make it _more destructive._


Sage light said:


> Itachi's arm is that impervious or it's an outlier.


That's not how outliers work. Fire Dragon Flame does not possess any other high end or low end feature to draw from. It's only feat is breaking concrete and burning Itachi's arm.


Sage light said:


> No other Fire Release managed this feat.


No other fire release of that sized was released directly in the sky.


Sage light said:


> Pain beat Jiraiya in ch-383. Itachi vs. Sasuke commences at ch-384.


Both battles occurred on the same day. At best the battle with Jiraiya ended happened a few hours few hours before Itachi was killed.

So you expect Nagato to immediately proceed with the Invasion of Konoha after having a drawn out fight with Jiraiya and losing access to the Animal Path?


Sage light said:


> Nagato thought of Itachi as someone wrapped in ebony.
> 
> 
> 
> He never knew enough to form an approximate conclusion on his overall power level.


Ok?


Sage light said:


> However, Obito manipulated his actions behind the shadows hence although he never knew the exact details, an idea of the threat level he's in was mildly known given former's hesitation in fastening the pace of his plans (for 8 long years extending to said fight's climax).


Obito's his boss, Nagato doesn't need a reason to follow orders.


Sage light said:


> He got the order _prior_ to battling the Sannin.
> _
> After_ Tobi _re-issued_ the _post-poned _order:


This doesn't make sense. Tobi orders Nagato to hunt Naruto, but then proceeds to disregard a postpone order that he never even gave?

Or maybe Nagato was simply recuperating from his fight against Jiraiya, and waiting for that *Animal Path replacement*.


Sage light said:


> He's invincible due to immortality.


He's not invincible at all. The point is if he himself feels that his "immortality" makes him unstoppable then why assume he fears Itachi?


Sage light said:


> He considered Jiraiya a single celled organism.


Proceeds to praise him here. People's opinions change.


Sage light said:


> Konan believes stopping Pain is an impossibility. Knowing Might Guy's power level.


Then I guess Nagato has stomach cramps then.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 28, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Exactly, Tobirama's statement heeds to the fact that Uchiha's get stronger in direct proportion to their emotional state, irrespective of Sussano's development.



Sharingan manifestation was the result of the "emotional state" part of Tobi's explanation. Sussano is rare so he wasn't talking about it nor was he talking bout MS that's required for achieving former.



> The strength of Sussano depends on the potency of Sasuke's chakra, not the other way around.



No.



> It traveled a straight path above the ground to the allied forces.



It struck the ground.



> Ok? I won't ignore Rasenshurikens more potent destructive capacity because it possesses advantages that make it _more destructive._



Different properties, they can't be interwined.


> That's not how outliers work. Fire Dragon Flame does not possess any other high end or low end feature to draw from. It's only feat is breaking concrete and burning Itachi's arm.



Breaking concrete is it's high end feat.


> No other fire release of that sized was released directly in the sky.



Doesn't have to. The heat traverses the atmospherical ambient air current.


> Both battles occurred on the same day. At best the battle with Jiraiya ended happened a few hours few hours before Itachi was killed.



Doesn't change the "interruption" was resolved prior to latter's fight.



> So you expect Nagato to immediately proceed with the Invasion of Konoha after having a drawn out fight with Jiraiya and losing access to the Animal Path?



He finished the battle prior to latter's fight commencing hence had an extended amount of time to prep.



> Obito's his boss, Nagato doesn't need a reason to follow orders.



Minato states he manipulated him into doing his fray.


> This doesn't make sense. Tobi orders Nagato to hunt Naruto, but then proceeds to disregard a postpone order that he never even gave?



He says it right there while they were having a convo.


> Or maybe Nagato was simply recuperating from his fight against Jiraiya, and waiting for that *Animal Path replacement*.



On the exact same day Itachi died? Why not go a day/prior?


> He's not invincible at all. The point is if he himself feels that his "immortality" makes him unstoppable then why assume he fears Itachi?


Kishi outright contextualizes his invincibility.


> Proceeds to praise him here. People's opinions change.



The opinion he had prior goes in line with later events. He considered him weak, he underestimates him.


> Then I guess Nagato has stomach cramps then.



No mention of said cramps whatsoever.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 28, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Sharingan manifestation was the result of the "emotional state" part of Tobi's explanation. Sussano is rare so he wasn't talking about it nor was he talking bout MS that's required for achieving former.


Sussano is simply a , so even if Tobirama was omitting Susanoo from his outline, his description of how Uchiha get stronger falls in line with how the Sussano is simply another MS Technique wholly dependent on the users chakra, not the other way around.





Sage light said:


> No.


Yes


Sage light said:


> It struck the ground.


It traveled above the ground, it didn't directly strike the surface like Flame Dragon Technique did with the Uchiha Hideout.

But lets say that Flame Dragon Jutsu is stronger than Madara's technique, does that change it's inferiority to FRS?


Sage light said:


> Doesn't have to. The heat traverses the atmospherical ambient air current.


It is specified by both the manga and databook that Sasuke is required to shoot the mutiple Fire Jutsu's into the sky in order to create the necessary air current.


Sage light said:


> He finished the battle prior to latter's fight commencing hence had an extended amount of time to prep.


A few hours isn't an "extended amount of time to prep"


Sage light said:


> Minato states he manipulated him into doing his fray.


Minato said that he's manipulating . Ignoring the fact that Minato is a dead man that can only speculate, Minato's words do not invalidate my statement. Nagato has no need for a reason to follow orders.


Sage light said:


> He says it right there while they were having a convo.


The only thing Obito says is "you should go now before Konoha zero's in on your location". He makes no mention of lifting some unrestricted ban on Konoha.

Besides if Pain was ordered to invade Konoha prior to Itachi's death, then when did Obito have time to ban him from doing so? They didn't converse again until after Itachi's death


Sage light said:


> Kishi outright contextualizes his invincibility.


If Nagato feels he's invincible "for whatever reason", then why fear Itachi?


Sage light said:


> The opinion he had prior goes in line with later events. He considered him weak, he underestimates him.


Later events have him showing respects to his former master, so later events do not fall in line with Nagato original perception of Jiraiya.

But it doesn't matter if Pain considered Jiraiya to be a goddamn bacterium, it doesn't change the fact that Jiraiya forced a prolonged battle out of him and eliminated one of his strongest paths.


Sage light said:


> No mention of said cramps whatsoever.


No mention of Itachi from Nagato either, but here were are, discussing why Nagato prolonged his invasion despite .


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 28, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sussano is simply a , so even if Tobirama was omitting Susanoo from his outline, his description of how Uchiha get stronger falls in line with how the Sussano is simply another MS Technique wholly dependent on the users chakra, not the other way around.



Chakra doesn't become stronger just that the individual'll manifest Sharingan. Formation process of Susano'O disagrees. No other chakra techniques depends on user's emotions.



> Yes



No.


> It traveled above the ground, it didn't directly strike the surface like Flame Dragon Technique did with the Uchiha Hideout.



It travelled touching the ground and collided with Water Release spreading all over the place.


> But lets say that Flame Dragon Jutsu is stronger than Madara's technique, does that change it's inferiority to FRS?



Never said it's stronger than FRS. Just that it's more chakra containing.



> It is specified by both the manga and databook that Sasuke is required to shoot the mutiple Fire Jutsu's into the sky in order to create the necessary air current.



Lets say you're correct but even then the DB megahypes the dragon. I can't find the page at the moment but I'll try.



> A few hours isn't an "extended amount of time to prep"



It is for someone like Pain.


> Minato said that he's manipulating . Ignoring the fact that Minato is a dead man that can only speculate, Minato's words do not invalidate my statement. Nagato has no need for a reason to follow orders.



Minato watched the whole battle and interactions inside of Naruto. Yes he needs a reason to calculate his worth.



> The only thing Obito says is "you should go now before Konoha zero's in on your location". He makes no mention of lifting some unrestricted ban on Konoha



Says it right here. "Go now" in a desperate voice.




> Besides if Pain was ordered to invade Konoha prior to Itachi's death, then when did Obito have time to ban him from doing so? They didn't converse again until after Itachi's death



He ordered him post Deidara vs. Sasuke.



> If Nagato feels he's invincible "for whatever reason", then why fear Itachi?



Invincibility backed by immortality doesn't render him omnipotent.


> Later events have him showing respects to his former master, so later events do not fall in line with Nagato original perception of Jiraiya.



He underestimated him till the very end. Latter proved him wrong doesn't mean his previous opinion changed.



> But it doesn't matter if Pain considered Jiraiya to be a goddamn bacterium, it doesn't change the fact that Jiraiya forced a prolonged battle out of him and eliminated one of his strongest paths.



Correct he proved him wrong doesn't mean he respected him.


> No mention of Itachi from Nagato either, but here were are, discussing why Nagato prolonged his invasion despite the man himself giving us his reason.



Implication.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sussano is simply a , so even if Tobirama was omitting Susanoo from his outline, his description of how Uchiha get stronger falls in line with how the Sussano is simply another MS Technique wholly dependent on the users chakra, not the other way around.
> Yes
> It traveled above the ground, it didn't directly strike the surface like Flame Dragon Technique did with the Uchiha Hideout.
> 
> ...





Obito told Zetsu about "Konoha being off limits" after Itachi's death...It doesn't get any clearer than that.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 29, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Obito told Zetsu about "Konoha being off limits" after Itachi's death...It doesn't get any clearer than that.


Lmao.. You are still on with this shit????


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Chakra doesn't become stronger just that the individual'll manifest Sharingan. Formation process of Susano'O disagrees. No other chakra techniques depends on user's emotions.


Karin say's Sasukes chakra became thicker and Tobirama stated that Uchiha's increase in power based on their emotional state. This falls in line with my statements regarding Susanno. Susanno is not a sentient creature, it does not possess it's own chakra

The technique that is Susanno requires that the person chakra to grow in order for the technique to advance in form. Susanno is simply a  after all.


Sage light said:


> No.


No
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean yes





Sage light said:


> Never said it's stronger than FRS. Just that it's more chakra containing.


I'm not sure why. You've previously stated that it was due to Sasukes Cursed Seal possesses humongous Sage Chakra, but that doesn't change the fact that Sasuke's still can't only fire off a finite amount of that chakra.

With your logic Jiraiya (who possesses a continuous supply of Nature Energy) should have had Preta Path turn to stone the moment he , but that didn't transpire.

So I fail to see why you believe Sasuke's Dragon Flame Technique possesses more chakra the FRS, let alone the entirety of Sage Mode Naruto's reserves like you stated previously.



Sage light said:


> It is for someone like Pain.


Explain.


Sage light said:


> Minato watched the whole battle and interactions inside of Naruto. Yes he needs a reason to calculate his worth.


Nothing about Nagato's battle gives us an indication of what his loyalty to Tobi stems from.


Sage light said:


> Says it right here. "Go now" in a desperate voice.





NamesClassified said:


> The only thing Obito says is *"you should go now before Konoha zero's in on your location"*. He makes no mention of lifting some unrestricted ban on Konoha.






Sage light said:


> Correct he proved him wrong doesn't mean he respected him.


He certainly showed respect for him after the fight.


Sage light said:


> He ordered him post Deidara vs. Sasuke.


I'm aware of this, i'm asking from the time  to the next time they , when did Obito have time to ban him from invading Konoha?


Sage light said:


> Implication.


No implication .


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Obito told Zetsu about "Konoha being off limits" after Itachi's death...It doesn't get any clearer than that.


I'm never denied Obito's disposition towards Itachi, so i'm not sure why you replying to me with this.

My argument is there is no shred of evidence substantiating Sage lights claim that Nagato postponed his Invasion of Konoha because he's weary of Itachi.

The fact that Nagato flat out tells us that  is icing on the cake for me, as it invalidates any further speculation on the matter.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 29, 2018)

@NamesClassified
Lmao.. You actually trying to convince Em ? With cannon material no less..


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Karin say's Sasukes chakra became thicker and Tobirama stated that Uchiha grow stronger based on their emotional state. This falls in line with my statements regarding Susanno.



Talking about Susano'o.


> The technique that is Susanno requires that the person chakra to grow in order for the technique to advance in form. Susanno is simply a  after all.



It's Susanoo specific. Chidori doesn't increase via emotions in strength.


> No
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



No.


> I'm not sure why. You've previously stated that it was due to Sasukes Cursed Seal possesses humongous Sage Chakra, but that doesn't change the fact that Sasuke's still can't only fire off a finite amount of that chakra.
> 
> With your logic Jiraiya (who possesses a continuous supply of Nature Energy) should have had Preta Path turn to stone the moment he , but that didn't transpire.



No other Fire Release showed such potency and ridiculousness in feat showcase.



> So I fail to see why you believe Sasuke's Dragon Flame Technique possesses more chakra the FRS, let alone the entirety of Sage Mode Naruto's reserves like you stated previously.



Due to it's ridiculous feat showed by no Katon.



> Explain.



They had fake bodies for restore.


> Nothing about Nagato's battle gives us an indication of what his loyalty to Tobi stems from.



He was manipulated. Rest is self explanatory.



> He certainly showed respect for him after the fight.



He didn't consider him an _obstruction_ in his path but gave him the _doubt_ of beating him - which is not respect.


> I'm aware of this, i'm asking from the time  to the next time they , when did Obito have time to ban him from invading Konoha?



Time passed after that fight, he gave him some while back then.


> No implication .



-- Waits to the pregnancy of Itachi's death.
--> "No implication".

Yeah right.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Obito told Zetsu about "Konoha being off limits" after Itachi's death...It doesn't get any clearer than that.



Where were Hidan and Kakuzu headed at during their arc?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I'm never denied Obito's disposition towards Itachi, so i'm not sure why you replying to me with this.
> 
> My argument is there is no shred of evidence substantiating Sage lights claim that Nagato postponed his Invasion of Konoha because he's weary of Itachi.
> 
> The fact that Nagato flat out tells us that  is icing on the cake for me, as it invalidates any further speculation on the matter.



Konoha was the last simply because Kurama is the last one to be sealed and they cannot seal it without all the other 8 Bijuu being
inside of the GM.

Itachi did not do jack-shit.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Talking about Susano'o.


Susanno is not a sentient creature, it does not possess it's own separate chakra.


Sage light said:


> It's Susanoo specific. Chidori doesn't increase via emotions in strength.


Chidori is dependent on Sasuke's chakra potency just like the Susanno. Sasuke's chakra growth isn't Susanoo specific.


Sage light said:


> Due to it's ridiculous feat showed by no Katon.



So your gonna state that the Katon has more Sage Chakra then the *entire sum of Sage Mode Naruto's chakra reserves* because of it's "ridiculous feat", but the moment I bring notice to the fact that Rasenshurikin possess*  , *then you get to say "no that not fair"?


How far does your logic stretch? Do you believe the Katon possess more chakra then Sage Mode Hashirama? Sage Mode Kabuto? How about Six Paths Naruto? The Ten Tails itself? Where's your arbitrary limit at?


Sage light said:


> Due to it's ridiculous feat showed by no Katon.


So you won't put stock and Nagato's words regarding his own decisions, but you input your faith in the words of a *dead man *who has absolutely no inkling as to what Pain and Tobi's relationship is?

WTF?


Sage light said:


> He didn't consider him an _obstruction_ in his path but gave him the _doubt_ of beating him - which is not respect.


-Pain proceeds to  (praise) his former teacher.

-You believe he isn't paying respects

Whatever. Jiraiya doesn't need to garner the respects of Nagato to be the reason he postponed the capture of Naruto.


Sage light said:


> They had fake bodies for restore.


You have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.


Sage light said:


> Time passed after that fight, he gave him some while back then.


You have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.


Sage light said:


> Time passed after that fight, he gave him some while back then.


Exuse me?

-Itachi would have already been dead by the time Tobi could have conversed with Nagato.

-Your basically stated that Tobi told Nagato to lay off Konoha because of Itachi, despite Itachi already being dead.

WTF?


Sage light said:


> -- Waits to the pregnancy of Itachi's death.
> --> "No implication".
> 
> Yeah right.


-- Nagato gives us his canonical reasons for postponing the Konoha invasion
--> Somehow you believe your implications override blantet facts.

Whatever.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Konoha was the last simply because Kurama is the last one to be sealed and they cannot seal it without all the other 8 Bijuu being
> inside of the GM.
> 
> Itachi did not do jack-shit.


Tell that shit to Sage light.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Susanno is not a sentient creature, it does not possess it's own separate chakra.


Doesn't change the coagulation process varies.


> Chidori is dependent on Sasuke's chakra potency just like the Susanno. Sasuke's chakra growth isn't Susanoo specific.


Not indicated. It'd blatantly be stated just like every other jutsu power increase in the manga.


> So your gonna state that the Katon has more Sage Chakra then the *entire sum of Sage Mode Naruto's chakra reserves* because of it's "ridiculous feat", but the moment I bring notice to the fact that Rasenshurikin possess*  , *then you get to say "no that not fair"?
> 
> 
> How far does your logic stretch? Do you believe the Katon possess more chakra then Sage Mode Hashirama? Sage Mode Kabuto? How about Six Paths Naruto? The Ten Tails itself? Where's your arbitrary limit at?


Naruto is not comparable to the S06P.


> you won't put stock and Nagato's words regarding his own decisions, but you input your faith in the words of a *dead man *who has absolutely no inkling as to what Pain and Tobi's relationship is?
> 
> WTF?


Author intent matters.


> -Pain proceeds to  (praise) his former teacher.
> 
> -You believe he isn't paying respects
> 
> Whatever. Jiraiya doesn't need to garner the respects of Nagato to be the reason he postponed the capture of Naruto.


He gives him the praise attributed to beating him. Not mutual respect. He's still a single celled organism in his eyes. Or author would've retracted said statement in the same way Madara retracted Tsunade "was weak" statement with appropriate explicit indications he's referring to said statement.


> You have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.
> You have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.


Asura Path instantly restored via Naraka.


> Exuse me?
> 
> -Itachi would have already been dead by the time Tobi could have conversed with Nagato.
> 
> -Your basically stated that Tobi told Nagato to lay off Konoha because of Itachi, despite Itachi already being dead.


Obito gave the initial order with the condition of attacking only post Itachi's death. He awaited and asked how it goes in a desperate voice. That's a form of postponing. He later reissues it by asking him to hasten his flee to Konoha.


> -- Nagato gives us his canonical reasons for postponing the Konoha invasion
> --> Somehow you believe your implications override blantet facts.
> 
> Whatever.


He simply said he could've been killed in that fight due to underestimation. Goes in line with "You seem to be struggling" comment of Tobi.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Doesn't change the coagulation process varies.


So? 


Sage light said:


> Not indicated. It'd blatantly be stated just like every other jutsu power increase in the manga.


Plenty facets of a ninja's power grow without blatant statements telling us so.

Who's keeping tabs on Sasuke's constant usage of Chidori to be able come to the conclusion of whether he improved or not other than the man himself? 

I'd wager that Sasuke's piercing of the  is likely the greatest feat that Sasuke accomplished up until that point, but who in the manga can inform him of this? No one in the series has witnessed every other usage of the technique like the audience has.


Sage light said:


> Naruto is not comparable to the S06P.


So where does your arbitrary estimate of the Dragon Flame Jutsu's chakra levels end? What is your reason for suggesting that Dragon Flame Jutsu possess larger chakra levels the the *entire sum of Sage Mode Naruto's chakra reserves*, but not the S06P?


Sage light said:


> He gives him the praise attributed to beating him. Not mutual respect. He's still a single celled organism in his eyes. Or author would've retracted said statement in the same way Madara retracted Tsunade "was weak" statement with appropriate explicit indications he's referring to said statement.





NamesClassified said:


> *Whatever. Jiraiya doesn't need to garner the respects of Nagato to be the reason he postponed the capture of Naruto.*





Sage light said:


> Asura Path instantly restored via Naraka.


Nagato actually had access to the Asura Paths body, whereas Jiraiya .

Alas, you have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.


Sage light said:


> Obito gave the initial order with the condition of attacking only post Itachi's death. He awaited and asked how it goes in a desperate voice. That's a form of postponing. He later reissues it by asking him to hasten his flee to Konoha.


Nagato clearly alludes to the fact that he was just on his way to attack the .

Besides this isn't even the first time Akatsuki members resolved to invade the Hidden Leaf, or did you forget about ? So much for your argument then.


Sage light said:


> He simply said he could've been killed in that fight due to underestimation. Goes in line with "You seem to be struggling" comment of Tobi.


He clearly states that  slick.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> So


Hence they aren't equatable.


> Plenty facets of a ninja's power grow without blatant statements telling us so.
> 
> Who's keeping tabs on Sasuke's constant usage of Chidori to be able come to the conclusion of whether he improved or not other than the man himself?
> 
> I'd wager that Sasuke's piercing of the  is likely the greatest feat that Sasuke accomplished up until that point, but who in the manga can inform him of this? No one in the series has witnessed every other usage of the technique like the audience has.


He himself would've indicated that via mental thought or statement. Like Kakashi admits he earned a 3x increase via Kyūbi's Chakra which _exponentially_ increased Kamui's warping capability.


> So where does your arbitrary estimate of the Dragon Flame Jutsu's chakra levels end? What is your reason for suggesting that Dragon Flame Jutsu possess larger chakra levels the the *entire sum of Sage Mode Naruto's chakra reserves*, but not the S06P?


Someone called a god has no reason being compared to Naruto.


> Nagato actually had access to the Asura Paths body, whereas Jiraiya .
> 
> Alas, you have absolutely no idea how long the process for restoring a path body takes.


Nothing implies they were prepping the spare. A statement implication would've been inputted by the author if that's the case it isn't.


> Nagato clearly alludes to the fact that he was just on his way to attack the .
> 
> Besides this isn't even the first time Akatsuki members resolved to invade the Hidden Leaf, or did you forget about ? So much for your argument then.


He's saying he would've been dead so he no longer can go to Konoha. Hidan and Kakazu are _portrayed_ the _weakest_ among Akatsuki.


> He clearly states that  slick.


He's commenting his life would've been on the line if he knew thier Six-Paths secret.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Hence they aren't equatable.


Just because some Uchiha will never obtain Susanno doesn't change the fact that the Susanno requires Uchiha to gain more potent chakra for it's advancements.


Sage light said:


> He himself would've indicated that via mental thought or statement. Like Kakashi admits he earned a 3x increase via Kyūbi's Chakra which _exponentially_ increased Kamui's warping capability.


Did Kakashi just randomly blurt out that info? Or was he replying to a question by Shikaku?


Sage light said:


> Someone called a god has no reason being compared to Naruto.


Why? Just cause? This is what happens when you make up arbitrary limits in your head up about a jutsu's chakra levels with no hard evidence backing it.


Sage light said:


> Nothing implies they were prepping the spare. A statement implication would've been inputted by the author if that's the case it isn't.


So you think that Nagato can just surgically place what could be  into a corpse and dye their hair by going "abra ka dabra"?

Nope. Use your head here.


Sage light said:


> He's saying he would've been dead so he no longer can go to Konoha.



No, his word verbatim were "".


Sage light said:


> Hidan and Kakazu are _portrayed_ the _weakest_ among Akatsuki.


And? Pain , yet you have the audacity to insinuate that Nagato fears Itachi?

Nope.


Sage light said:


> He's commenting his life would've been on the line if he knew thier Six-Paths secret.


No, his word verbatim are *"".*

In other words, Jiraiya interrupted him from hunting Naruto.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Just because some Uchiha will never obtain Susanno doesn't change the fact that the Susanno requires Uchiha to gain more potent chakra for it's advancements.


It changes. Nothing insinuates otherwise.


> Did Kakashi just randomly blurt out that info? Or was he replying to a question by Shikaku?


Kishi creates said situations if necessary.


> Why? Just cause? This is what happens when you make up arbitrary limits in your head up about a jutsu's chakra levels with no hard evidence backing it.


Naruto a mere child has no business being compared to S06P a god.


> So you think that Nagato can just surgically place what could be  into a corpse and dye their hair by going "abra ka dabra"?


Never portrayed to take time. The procedure is instant.


> No, his word verbatim were "".


Prior to that he implies he would've been dead due to his eardrums shattering thanks to Frog Song.


> And? Pain , yet you have the audacity to insinuate that Nagato fears Itachi?


He never wished to canal leak his secretive inferiority to latter infront of ignorant low echelon shinobi of his organisation.


> No, his word verbatim are *"".*


Priorly he claims "he would've never won" going in line with the latter statement.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> It changes. Nothing insinuates otherwise.


No it changes nothing. Susanno is a projection of an Uchiha's chakra, nothing more.


Sage light said:


> Kishi creates said situations if necessary.


He didn't have Kakashi make mention of ANY of the other advancements he's made with Kamui

EX:
-He can now use it  without completely surcoming to fatige

-Prepping for said technique is , as opposed to the .


But sure, pay attention to the one instance that validates your claim while simultaneously ignoring whatever contradicts said claim.


Sage light said:


> Naruto a mere child has no business being compared to S06P a god.


Tell me the sage user that Sasuke's Dragon Flame Technique does not have more Nature Energy then?

I'm asked what arbitrary limits you've given the technique multiple times now.


Sage light said:


> Never portrayed to take time. The procedure is instant.


I asked you to use your head and this is what you reply to me with?

I guess i'll play the "portrayal" game with you then. The author never "portrayed" Nagato as being able to surgically input dozens of chakra rods into a person and dye their hair orange by going "poof"


Sage light said:


> He never wished to canal leak his secretive inferiority to latter infront of ignorant low echelon shinobi of his organisation.


Pain gave Hidan and Kakazu the order to attack Konoha while simultaneously being too scared of Itachi to mount an assault on Konoha?

Their's no salvaging your argument, just cut your loses.


Sage light said:


> Priorly he claims "he would've never won" going in line with the latter statement.


Sigh...


NamesClassified said:


> *No, his word verbatim are *""*.*
> 
> *In other words, Jiraiya interrupted him from hunting Naruto.*


----------



## Shazam (Nov 29, 2018)

Alright 

I added a poll folks

Time to shut this thread down lol

@Blu-ray 
@FlamingRain 
@Buuhan 
@Shark 
@Isaiah13000 
@Lawrence777


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> No it changes nothing. Susanno is a projection of an Uchiha's chakra, nothing more.


Chidori doesn't increase via emotional progress in power. All those times he went crazy in Pt.1 would've amped it then.


> He didn't have Kakashi make mention of ANY of the other advancements he's made with Kamui
> 
> EX:
> -He can now use it  without completely surcoming to fatige
> ...


Natural progression =/= boost.


> Tell me the sage user that Sasuke's Dragon Flame Technique does not have more Nature Energy then?
> 
> I'm asked what arbitrary limits you've given the technique multiple times now.


Kabuto.


> I guess i'll play the "portrayal" game with you then. The author never "portrayed" Nagato as being able to surgically input dozens of chakra rods into a person and dye their hair orange by going "poof"


Was never shown nor indicated nor stated nor implied anywhere to take time. You can't assume it does. Could be an instantaneous technique he utilises.


> Pain gave Hidan and Kakazu the order to attack Konoha while simultaneously being too scared of Itachi to mount an assault on Konoha?
> 
> Their's no salvaging your argument, just cut your loses.


He'd have went himself if he took the Jinchuuriki capture seriously.


> Sigh...


He flat out states he'd wouldn't have won meaning he's = dead. He wouldn't be travelling on a pilgrimage when his eardrums are outright shattered by FS.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 29, 2018)

Itachi takes high diff.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Chidori doesn't increase via emotional progress in power. All those times he went crazy in Pt.1 would've amped it then.


There's levels to a persons hate.

Clearly Sasuke's emotional dread didn't reach ridiculous levels until after the revelation about his brother. By that point he fell to evil and darkness, akin to Tobirama's words 


The more and Uchiha falls to darkness and evil the stronger and colder their chakra gets. Sasuke part 1 rage moments don't meet the requirements above.


Sage light said:


> Natural progression =/= boost.


YES!!!


Sage light said:


> Kabuto.


Why?


Sage light said:


> C
> Was never shown nor indicated nor stated nor implied anywhere to take time. You can't assume it does. Could be an instantaneous technique he utilises.


I'm Kishimoto sure felt that his audience were smart enough to comprehend that fact that sticking dozens of black rods in a corpse and dying their hair would take some time.


Sage light said:


> You can't assume it does. Could be an instantaneous technique he utilises.


And you can't assume that Nagato fears Itachi just because he postponed the invasion of Konoha. Could be .





Sage light said:


> He'd have went himself if he took the Jinchuuriki capture seriously.


So that's why he went to capture Shukaku right? .
That's why he personally captured the two tails right? .
That's why he personally captured the three tails right? .
That's why he went two out of is way to capture the four talls right? .

Have some humility and cut your loses.


Sage light said:


> He flat out states he'd wouldn't have won meaning he's = dead. He wouldn't be travelling on a pilgrimage when his eardrums are outright shattered by FS.


So Jiraiya interrupted him from being alive? No.


NamesClassified said:


> *No, his word verbatim are *""*.*
> 
> *In other words, Jiraiya interrupted him from hunting Naruto.*


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 29, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Where were Hidan and Kakuzu headed at during their arc?




What could those 2 fodders do that can be a threat to Konoha? 

Regardless, Obito's words were clear. There also wasn't any hidden motives or agendas behind that conversation.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 29, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> There's levels to a persons hate.
> 
> Clearly Sasuke's emotional dread didn't reach ridiculous levels until after the revelation about his brother. By that point he fell to evil and darkness, akin to Tobirama's words
> 
> ...


The power manifesting is the Sharingan. As Tobirama himself said. Not chakra jutsu power increasing. That was never stated or hinted at. Susanoo being the primary and only focus of Karin's words. She never noticed any jutsu increase nor did Sasuke and she's a sensor.


> YES!!!


Natural progression is when internal power grows gradually with time. Boost is something you get from an outside source or attaining a new power.  Former being the case with him.


> Why?


Its the culmination of the Curse Mark.


> I'm Kishimoto sure felt that his audience were smart enough to comprehend that fact that sticking dozens of black rods in a corpse and dying their hair would take some time.


Ascertaining that is impossible. It could be a technique and since Kishi himself didnt go out of his way to explain there's no point in assuming.


> And you can't assume that Nagato fears Itachi just because he postponed the invasion of Konoha. Could be .


There are clear implications of that being the case. Him desperately awaiting Itachi's death when he couldve went a day or two prior. Not to mention him desperately asking on how the fight went meaning Obito had priorly informed of said battle. Latter replying "it went as expected". They knew the details yet chose to delay conveying that narrative. He simply says he couldve killed him. If that had any connection to the kyuubi capture he wouldnt have said that prior to saying "Madara had ordered the capture". Both those sentences arent connected. If they were connected he wouldve said it post the latter statement.


> So that's why he went to capture Shukaku right? .
> That's why he personally captured the two tails right? .
> That's why he personally captured the three tails right? .
> That's why he went two out of is way to capture the four talls right? .


Kyuubi is the most powerful tailed beast from the most powerful nation containing the most powerful shinobi. Its not a coincidence they sent the most shittiest team to capture something like the nine tails. Obito inferiority statement goes in line with this and Pain being his secretary gets this inferiority extended to himself due to not thinking he could capture said bijuu in itachis lifetime. 


> Have some humility and cut your loses.


Theres nothing to concede. All youve been doing is dodging my points and repeating the same thing.


> aiya interrupted him from being alive? No.


He said that comment prior to the order comment. So it doesnt tie in with it but speaks of a different thing or  incident. The reason the two comments look interlinked is because Zetsu was eavesdropping on them and he knew it as he tellls him to come out of hiding. So he was taking into consideration his presence while saying the "if he had known our secrets we wouldve died". Meaning he was sighing when he said "what an interruption" which was a throwback to what he earlier said and what bz also heard so he understoood what he was referring to by the latter comment.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 29, 2018)

Sage light said:


> The power manifesting is the Sharingan. As Tobirama himself said. Not chakra jutsu power increasing. That was never stated or hinted at. Susanoo being the primary and only focus of Karin's words. She never noticed any jutsu increase nor did Sasuke and she's a sensor.


Karin stated that Sasuke's chakra got thicker. Susanno can not be Karin's focus because Susanno does not possess its own chakra, Sasuke does.

I'll repeat myself, Susanno is not a sentient creature, it does not possess it's own separate chakra signature separate from Sasuke's. It is simply a projection of Sasuke's chakra, confirmed by the same .


Sage light said:


> Natural progression is when internal power grows gradually with time. Boost is something you get from an outside source or attaining a new power.  Former being the case with him.


Ok this is statement makes sense so hear goes, MS Sasuke's internal power grew gradually with time to the point that his surpassed is previous CS2 variant.


Sage light said:


> Its the culmination of the Curse Mark.


Orochirama's Cursed Seals are basically a shitty bargain bin copy of Jugo's Sage Transform. Unlike normal Sage Transformation, the Cursed Mark sucks the users chakra in exchange for Nature Energy instead of just giving it to them for free.

So why tf would CS2 Sasuke's b rank jutsu possess more Nature Energy then Kabuto, a perfect Sage Transformation user that possesses none of the draw backs that the the Curse Seals brings? I'm dying to hear your explanation.


Sage light said:


> There are clear implications of that being the case. Him desperately awaiting Itachi's death when he couldve went a day or two prior.


It's almost as if you could give two shit about the fact that Nagato flat out tells us why he didn't immediately attack Konoha. Your reputation of ignoring any factual information someone presents is holding steady.


Sage light said:


> Not to mention him desperately asking on how the fight went meaning Obito had priorly informed of said battle. Latter replying "it went as expected".


Show me a scan of Nagato asking Obito about the battle.


Sage light said:


> Kyuubi is the most powerful tailed beast from the most powerful nation containing the most powerful shinobi. Its not a coincidence they sent the most shittiest team to capture something like the nine tails. Obito inferiority statement goes in line with this and Pain being his secretary gets this inferiority extended to himself due to not thinking he could capture said bijuu in itachis lifetime.


Your willing to come up with any excuse to keep your opinion going a?

I'm done with speculation. Show me a scan confirming that Nagato intentionally sent Hidan and Kakazu in to failed or don't reply to me about it.


Sage light said:


> chose to delay conveying that narrative. *He simply says he couldve killed him.* If that had any connection to the kyuubi capture he wouldnt have said that prior to saying "Madara had ordered the capture". Both those sentences arent connected. If they were connected he wouldve said it post the latter statement.


No, he says that Jiraiya . Can you not read the scan?




Sage light said:


> Theres nothing to concede. All youve been doing is dodging my points and repeating the same thing.


The problem with your "points" is that they will hinge on assuming based purely of coincidences instead of fact. I'm supposed to think Nagato didn't invade Konoha until of Itachi's death because he feared him?

-where is this stated
-fucking nowhere

But when facts are presented, when  what canonically interrupted his capture, what do you do?

Sagelight: blah blah I can't hear you


Sage light said:


> He said that comment prior to the order comment. So it doesnt tie in with it but speaks of a different thing or  incident. The reason the two comments look interlinked is because Zetsu was eavesdropping on them and he knew it as he tellls him to come out of hiding. So he was taking into consideration his presence while saying the "if he had known our secrets we wouldve died". Meaning he was sighing when he said "what an interruption" which was a throwback to what he earlier said and what bz also heard so he understoood what he was referring to by the latter comment.


Pain states "what an interruption" directly after Zetsu says "his opponent was Jiraiya". From this we can conclude that the interruption was indeed Jiraiya

Pain proceeds by saying Madara *had* ordered me to hunt the Nine Tails. Key word being had, because that word signals to us that he *was* going to do something, but he didn't. Why? Because he was fucking *interrupted.
*
And remember when you said that Hebi Sasuke was faster than The  4th Raikage because Tobi gave him a compliment? Well here is , so I guess Tobi considers Pain stronger than Itachi correct?


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> And remember when you said that Hebi Sasuke was faster than The  4th Raikage because Tobi gave him a compliment? Well here is , so I guess Tobi considers Pain stronger than Itachi correct?




Didn't Zetsu witness Pain v Jiraiya battle? 

And he later stated that Itachi is invincible....

2 fights happening on the same day....2 characters called Invincible. I wonder why.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Karin stated that Sasuke's chakra got thicker. Susanno can not be Karin's focus because Susanno does not possess its own chakra, Sasuke does.
> 
> I'll repeat myself, Susanno is not a sentient creature, it does not possess it's own separate chakra signature separate from Sasuke's. It is simply a projection of Sasuke's chakra, confirmed by the same .


She said his Chakra signature "changed" and "felt" different. Obviously a _certain chemical reaction _occurs in the person's chakra _specifically_ accumulated in molding Susano'o.


> Ok this is statement makes sense so hear goes, MS Sasuke's internal power grew gradually with time to the point that his surpassed is previous CS2 variant.


Going by your logic it's a _boost_. Not a _gradual_ improvement due to time or training. You can't make your chakra "thicker" or any cowshit like that via training. He didn't _surpass_ his CS2 variant he earned a _new_ power that _surpassed_ former via Mangekyo.


> Orochirama's Cursed Seals are basically a shitty bargain bin copy of Jugo's Sage Transform. Unlike normal Sage Transformation, the Cursed Mark sucks the users chakra in exchange for Nature Energy instead of just giving it to them for free.
> 
> So why tf would CS2 Sasuke's b rank jutsu possess more Nature Energy then Kabuto, a perfect Sage Transformation user that possesses none of the draw backs that the the Curse Seals brings? I'm dying to hear your explanation.


I'm saying he has inferior reserves to Kabuto but superior reserves to Naruto.
It's almost as if you could give two shit about the fact that Nagato flat out tells us why he didn't immediately attack Konoha. Your reputation of ignoring any factual information someone presents is holding steady.[/QUOTE]
Kisame knew about Itachi vs. Sasuke. Tobi his boss he about the destined battle. Pain knew by extension. Still he chose to stay in his hideout till the last day as if something impeded him from going these days.


> Show me a scan of Nagato asking Obito about the battle.
> Your willing to come up with any excuse to keep your opinion going a?


Can't find the scan. But here goes how things went:

- He says "It went as expected" to Team 7 meaning he knew the _outcome_ that Itachi'd definitely die. Then he reveals the _whole_ backstory on how he knew how this would go from the start itself to Sasuke. Meaning he _purposefully_ extended the timeline cause he was scared. _Obviously_ Pain himself would question that decision and someone like _Kisame_ knew about the fight. Meaning he's aware of the fact. Plus they were keeping tabs on _Sasuke_ from the start. He says Taka would be a _threat_ to the Akatsuki and is growing in _power_ in a meeting of members.

Added by the fact Tobi states "his eyes will surpass Itachi's" to Pain and Konan in that skyscraper building. How do you "surpass" his eyes? By gaining EMS. It's a throwback to DB-IV where it's implied he surpassed his brother's ocular powers via EMS meaning Pain understood that metaphorical wording of Obito that to "surpass" he needs to "transplant" his brother's eyes" and he was going to die at the destined battle consequently. One can't simply "surpass" a greater ocular power without recieving a superior eye transplanted. That's a common fact everyone knew.

Not to mention the fact former talked about Sasuke vs. Deidara to latter further proves they were keeping intimate tabs on him. Connect the dots and the damn narrative is clear. There's nothing else to add.


> I'm done with speculation. Show me a scan confirming that Nagato intentionally sent Hidan and Kakazu in to failed or don't reply to me about it.


He intentionally asking them to go is proof enough. Waiting 8 fucking years and fucking asking 2 noobs nowhere strong enough to kidnap Naruto nowhere superior to even a pseudo-Team 7 and Chakraless Kakashi? That goes exactly with the things I've written above.


> No, he says that Jiraiya . Can you not read the scan?


He never says the interruption was due to impeding his faster pilgrimage to the Leaf. Rather the fact he couldn't have won. He's basically "sighing" on how much of an "interruption" he was to thier plan as if he dies then thier whole plan goes to shit and remaking of the plans would be needed. He praises him Zetsu hears it he knows it he knowingly calls that fucker out of the wall then _contextually_ "sighs" throwing back to the prior comment. Evidenced by the fact he'd have stated it post that comment ie. "Hunt the Nine Tails" comment if he was referring to him literally being an interruption. Both are different and contextually seperate.


> The problem with your "points" is that they will hinge on assuming based purely of coincidences instead of fact. I'm supposed to think Nagato didn't invade Konoha until of Itachi's death because he feared him?
> 
> -where is this stated
> -fucking nowhere
> ...


He never says the interruption was due to him _impeding_ the _hastening_ of his preplanned pilgrimage to the Leaf. Rather the fact he couldn't have won. He's basically "sighing" on how much of an "interruption" he was to thier plan as if he dies then thier whole plan goes to shit and _remaking_ of the plans would be needed. He praises him Zetsu hears it he knows it he knowingly calls that fucker out of the wall then contextually "sighs" throwing back to the prior comment. Evidenced by the fact he'd have stated it post that comment ie. "Hunt the Nine Tails" comment if he was referring to him literally being an interruption. Both are different and contextually seperate.

This goes along with the fact he doesnt go a day prior or any day during those past 8 years so that's the more sensible explanation.


> Pain states "what an interruption" directly after Zetsu says "his opponent was Jiraiya". From this we can conclude that the interruption was indeed Jiraiya


He blatantly is _throwing back_ at the comment that he couldn't have won because BZ _eavesdropped_ and _overheard_ the private "extolling" of praise to him. He speaking in flow. Evidenced by him saying that post the Kyuubi comment. Obviously him being killed by him means thier plans wont go as planned as Tobi admitted he doesn't possess the power to tackle the Leaf by himself in the FKS meeting.

So there'd be no one strong enough to take the entire force of the Leaf. Add that to the fact Pain had to actually destroy the whole village instead of simply kidnapping due to not possessing info on Naruto.

No one bar Pain is accomplishable of that feat at that point in time without getting trashed by the collective force of the Leaf. Put it into perspective.


> Pain proceeds by saying Madara *had* ordered me to hunt the Nine Tails. Key word being had, because that word signals to us that he *was* going to do something, but he didn't. Why? Because he was fucking *interrupted.
> *
> And remember when you said that Hebi Sasuke was faster than The  4th Raikage because Tobi gave him a compliment? Well here is , so I guess Tobi considers Pain stronger than Itachi correct?



- He says it after. _Implying_ it's a different statement contextually something the former comment has no ties in. Or else he wouldve said it _prior_. He simply _casually_ says he has ordered the capture of Nine Tails.
- He's referring to Jiraiya almost killing him even with his _immortality_ and the secret. A _throwback_ to the DB where his immortality and invincibility is _contextualized_ by the author himself.
- Has nothing to do with the point. Both praise or compliments arent even remotely of the same type or structure. One is saying someone is too fast whereas other is immortality attribution in a context the author himself flat out extrapolated in his hand written book.
Also since you like saying he lies about the praises he gives due to masquerading here is something that utterly shits on that notion:





So what's your little excuse for this occurence? If masquerading affected his ability in being true to his praises he would've fucking flattered them out thier fucking intestines right?

Yet he doesn't do that instead mocks the shit outta them. Meaning he had a reason to blurt out that "shunshin" praise. Not because he wanted to flatter him or anything. He was indeed to fast for him don't bring that Kamui bullshit when it's obvious what they were referring to: physical fucking reaction. Point blank.

If that wasn't the case Deidara would've contested his opinion by saying "You bypassed his slash, how the fuck is he _too fast _for you, Tobi" or something along the lines.

But he fucking didn't meaning the context in which he was specifically speaking is made flat out clear.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> What could those 2 fodders do that can be a threat to Konoha?
> 
> Regardless, Obito's words were clear. There also wasn't any hidden motives or agendas behind that conversation.



So, we are going to disregard that because Konoha is able to protect itself by its own power? 
Which means, itachi's alleged position, was useless either way.  


Obito's statement was about the deal they made as well. It has nothing to do with itachi's power...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Didn't Zetsu witness Pain v Jiraiya battle?
> 
> And he later stated that Itachi is invincible....
> 
> 2 fights happening on the same day....2 characters called Invincible. I wonder why.



Didn't Zetsu come to the battle at the very end only? It's not like he witnessed much of it...  
Unless I am mistaken...


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 30, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Didn't Zetsu come to the battle at the very end o



Doesn't matter. 2 Characters were called invincible that day.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2018)

Sapherosth said:


> Doesn't matter. 2 Characters were called invincible that day.


if it helps you sleep at night I guess.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> She said his Chakra signature "changed" and "felt" different. Obviously a _certain chemical reaction _occurs in the person's chakra _specifically_ accumulated in molding Susano'o.


She did say it "changed" and she explained what that change was, that Sasuke's chakra is colder and thicker.


Sage light said:


> Going by your logic it's a _boost_. Not a _gradual_ improvement due to time or training. You can't make your chakra "thicker" or any cowshit like that via training. He didn't _surpass_ his CS2 variant he earned a _new_ power that _surpassed_ former via Mangekyo.


Sasuke's chakra gradually increasing the more evil he becomes constitutes gradual growth.


Sage light said:


> Kisame knew about Itachi vs. Sasuke. Tobi his boss he about the destined battle. Pain knew by extension. Still he chose to stay in his hideout till the last day as if something impeded him from going these days.


Kisame new about the destined battle because Itachi told him, which is not proof that Pain "knew by extension".

You said that Pain desperately asked Obito on how the fight went, well wheres the scan? Or did you make that up?


Sage light said:


> H
> Can't find the scan. But here goes how things went:
> 
> - He says "It went as expected" to Team 7 meaning he knew the _outcome_ that Itachi'd definitely die. Then he reveals the _whole_ backstory on how he knew how this would go from the start itself to Sasuke. Meaning he _purposefully_ extended the timeline cause he was scared. _Obviously_ Pain himself would question that decision and someone like _Kisame_ knew about the fight. Meaning he's aware of the fact. Plus they were keeping tabs on _Sasuke_ from the start. He says Taka would be a _threat_ to the Akatsuki and is growing in _power_ in a meeting of members.


Here's a website that lets you read the whole manga, so find that scan buddy. Give it your best shot.


Sage light said:


> He says it after. _Implying_ it's a different statement contextually something the former comment has no ties in. Or else he wouldve said it _prior_. He simply _casually_ says he has ordered the capture of Nine Tails.


He makes the two statements in the _same sentence. _You don't speak about two unrelated topics in the span of _one sentence._


Sage light said:


> Not to mention the fact former talked about Sasuke vs. Deidara to latter further proves they were keeping intimate tabs on him. Connect the dots and the damn narrative is clear. There's nothing else to add.


All your speculation and no scan of Pain ever saying what you consider "clear"

There is something you could add, some factual evidence.


Sage light said:


> He intentionally asking them to go is proof enough. Waiting 8 fucking years and fucking asking 2 noobs nowhere strong enough to kidnap Naruto nowhere superior to even a pseudo-Team 7 and Chakraless Kakashi? That goes exactly with the things I've written above.


I'm done with speculation. Show me a scan confirming that Nagato intentionally sent Hidan and Kakazu in to fail or don't reply to me about it.


Sage light said:


> He never says the interruption was due to impeding his faster pilgrimage to the Leaf. Rather the fact he couldn't have won. He's basically "sighing" on how much of an "interruption" he was to thier plan as if he dies then thier whole plan goes to shit and remaking of the plans would be needed.
> He never says the interruption was due to him _impeding_ the _hastening_ of his preplanned pilgrimage to the Leaf. Rather the fact he couldn't have won. He's basically "sighing" on how much of an "interruption" he was to thier plan as if he dies then thier whole plan goes to shit and _remaking_ of the plans would be needed. He praises him Zetsu hears it he knows it he knowingly calls that fucker out of the wall then contextually "sighs" throwing back to the prior comment. Evidenced by the fact he'd have stated it post that comment ie. "Hunt the Nine Tails" comment if he was referring to him literally being an interruption. *Both are different and contextually seperate.*


 
A writer *does not* contextually separate two clauses using *comma's*, they're used to bridge the two as to form complete sentences.

The statement" what an interruption" is a dependent clause, due to it lacking a subject within the statement. Since it cannot stand on it's own merit as a sentence, it can only serve as a component to an independent clause. The clause "Madara had ordered me to order the Nine Tails" happens to be independent

If the author wanted both clauses to remain contextually separate, then he would have had to place the two clauses in different sentences.

Unless you're arguing that the Viz translator doesn't have the ability to translate while using proper english diction, your loose interpretation of Nagato's statement holds no validity.


Sage light said:


> This goes along with the fact he doesnt go a day prior or any day during those past 8 years so that's the more sensible explanation.
> - Has nothing to do with the point. Both praise or compliments arent even remotely of the same type or structure. One is saying someone is too fast whereas other is immortality attribution in a context the author himself flat out extrapolated in his hand written book.


Obito labels Pain "unstoppable", he makes no mention of his immortality. Stop insisting that all dialogue from characters are in total correspondence with the the author's objectives law, it's stupid.


Sage light said:


> Also since you like saying he lies about the praises he gives due to masquerading here is something that utterly shits on that notion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost as if you completely forgotten the reasons as to why I said Tobi was required to masquerade as a inept klutz in the presence of Hebi Sasuke.


NamesClassified said:


> playing the role of a certified retard who plays second fiddle to *Deidara*


And even then he clearly wasn't flexing is capabilities to the max when facing Konoha 11.


Sage light said:


> He was indeed to fast for him don't bring that Kamui bullshit when it's obvious what they were referring to: physical fucking reaction. Point blank.
> .


Except the 99.9% of Obito evasiveness is "Kamui bullshit". When "physical fucking reaction" play little role in Obito's MO, you insinuating that "it's obvious what they were referring to: physical fucking reaction" holds no validity.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 30, 2018)

So glad to see that the community thus far has the right thoughts; that Naruto is above Itachi.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> She did say it "changed" and she explained what that change was, that Sasuke's chakra is colder and thicker.


Don't care. Change is changed. Kishi made sure to highlight Susanoo. None of your silly opinions are overriding that fact.


> Sasuke's chakra gradually increasing the more evil he becomes constitutes gradual growth.


No. MS awakened, the reason the eruption of the Susanoo occurred inside his body and Kishi blatantly states he sent Sasuke to FKS to improve his ocular powers. Chakra isn't a fucking ocular power. The scan of said statement is posted above incase you cry and whine about that. Don't care for any of your irrelevant speculations from now on given you ignored 88% of my post without even a shred of effort to counter them. Simple. Because you fucking can't. You can't explain or produce a subpar explanation on why he took 8 long years until that last day of his death. Well there's more.


> Kisame new about the destined battle because Itachi told him, which is not proof that Pain "knew by extension".


He knew. He lies in expectation in his hideout regarding Sasuke's growth and Obito talks about him obtaining EMS PLUS Itachi's death nearing and Pain nods in agreement. They were waiting for him to _make up_ his mind regarding the destined battle.

Pain utterly masqueraded his intentions and the fact Tobi was his boss + the fact he even considered him an easily replaceable candidate compared to Deidara.

He casually asks Itachi to thank Dei in killing Sasuke so that he longer had to care about the predetermined fight - thoroughly implying he knew that was Itachi's plan.

Once again, masquerading the fact he believed Sasuke was dead when he knew that wasn't the case due to conversing with Obito prior.



> You said that Pain desperately asked Obito on how the fight went, well wheres the scan? Or did you make that up?


Pull your head outta your ass and read the manga if you cant even comprehend basic reasoning atleast. That or you can't address it, latter seems to be more of the case.



> Here's a website that lets you read the whole manga, so find that scan buddy. Give it your best shot.


You shot yourself in the foot.



> He makes the two statements in the _same sentence. _You don't speak about two unrelated topics in the span of _one sentence._


Umm wrong. The interlinking between two sets of phrases lie in the "..." representation.


However, he never "..." his comment when splitting them into two - meaning - they weren't interlinked.


You're utterly wrong on this, concede and move on.


> All your speculation and no scan of Pain ever saying what you consider "clear"


 


> There is something you could add, some factual evidence.


 


> I'm done with speculation. Show me a scan confirming that Nagato intentionally sent Hidan and Kakazu in to fail or don't reply to me about it.


He masqueraded on more than 2 occassions this ain't anything different. Accept your L.





> A writer *does not* contextually separate two clauses using *comma's*, they're used to bridge the two as to form complete sentences.
> 
> The statement" what an interruption" is a dependent clause, due to it lacking a subject within the statement. Since it cannot stand on it's own merit as a sentence, it can only serve as a component to an independent clause. The clause "Madara had ordered me to order the Nine Tails" happens to be independent
> 
> If the author wanted both clauses to remain contextually separate, then he would have had to place the two clauses in different sentences.


Don't care about your little interpretations. Above. Go put that in perspective.


> Unless you're arguing that the Viz translator doesn't have the ability to translate while using proper english diction, your loose interpretation of Nagato's statement holds no validity.


Your little interpretation that's borderline nonsensical holds no validity son.



> Obito labels Pain "unstoppable", he makes no mention of his immortality. Stop insisting that all dialogue from characters are in total correspondence with the the author's objectives law, it's stupid.


Oh so you want it go both ways huh? You couldn't debate "reasoning" prior due to being "done" with my "speculations" but now you're outright denying the author's words when it supplement's your borderline garbage assumption?

Don't care, the author has spoken. Your word's never ever overriding that.


> It's almost as if you completely forgotten the reasons as to why I said Tobi was required to masquerade as a inept klutz in the presence of Hebi Sasuke.


Oh so he only masquerades whenever it supplements that baseless argument of yours? Why didnt he treat Team 7 with righteousness and respect if he flatters the shit out of any weakling he comes across? Although he was acting goofy back then?

Give up this baseless borderline nonsensical argument. Stop tryna push your silly notions as fact. It won't work.


> And even then he clearly wasn't flexing is capabilities to the max when facing Konoha 11.


More excuses from the "Mr Factual only" debater. Supply facts not this baseless nonsense.


> Except the 99.9% of Obito evasiveness is "Kamui bullshit". When "physical fucking reaction" play little role in Obito's MO, you insinuating that "it's obvious what they were referring to: physical fucking reaction" holds no validity


Your silly excuses and atrocious interpretation holds no weight. Deal with it. The author's word >>> your fanfic.


----------



## Braiyan (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm impressed anyone has this much patience with Sage Light tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Don't care. Change is changed. Kishi made sure to highlight Susanoo. None of your silly opinions are overriding that fact.


None of your silly opinions change the fact that Karin tell's us that  , no matter how much you want to believe that all of Sasuke's power only gets allocated solely to Susanno


Sage light said:


> No. MS awakened, the reason the eruption of the Susanoo occurred inside his body and Kishi blatantly states he sent Sasuke to FKS to improve his ocular powers.* Chakra isn't a fucking ocular power. The scan of said statement is posted above incase you cry and whine about that.* Don't care for any of your irrelevant speculations from now on given you ignored 88% of my post without even a shred of effort to counter them. Simple.


Statement is irrelevant when I have a scan confirming Sasuke's charka increase. But you can feel free to sulk if you wish.


Sage light said:


> Don't care for any of your irrelevant *speculations *from now on given you ignored 88% of my post without even a shred of effort to counter them.





Sage light said:


> You can't explain or produce a subpar explanation on why he took 8 long years until that last day of his death. Well there's more.
> 
> He knew. He lies in expectation in his hideout regarding Sasuke's growth and Obito talks about him obtaining EMS PLUS Itachi's death nearing and Pain nods in agreement. They were waiting for him to _make up_ his mind regarding the destined battle.


It also took them eight years to hunt the One Tails, Two Tails, Three Tails, Four Tails, Five Tails, Six Tails, Seven Tails and the Eight Tails.

Did Itachi ban Obito from attacking these ones to?


Sage light said:


> Pain utterly masqueraded his intentions and the fact Tobi was his boss + the fact he even considered him an easily replaceable candidate compared to Deidara.


Whoa, Pain folllow instructions from his boss? WHAT A SURPRISE!!!

What you fail to realize is that even if Pain held off his attack because Tobi ordered him to, that brings no validity to your claim. Pain is loyal to his goddamn boss.

Show me a scan of Pain labeling Itachi as his superior. In other words





Sage light said:


> Don't care for any of your irrelevant *speculations *from now on






Sage light said:


> Pull your head outta your ass and read the manga if you cant even comprehend basic reasoning atleast. That or you can't address it, latter seems to be more of the case.


You seem to be only capable of flinging petty insults my way pretty nicely, but can you read the english language?

Can you carefully read the scan where Pain informed us of that ? Is it beyond your level of understanding?



Sage light said:


> However, he never "..." his comment when splitting them into two - meaning - they weren't interlinked.


Ya got me here.


Sage light said:


> Umm wrong. The interlinking between two sets of phrases lie in the "..." representation.


Your interpretation of how conversations flow defy common sense. Pain hears Zetsu say that "his opponent was Jiraiya" Pain responds with "what an interruption". instead of accepting the statement as a natural reply to Zetsu, you go "yo its a call back to a previous thought dur dur".

Pain then immediately says "*",* but to you this is totally unrelated because in your mind when people talk to one another, they switch topics of relevancy without any words signifying the transition like "*anyway*" or "*anyhow*" or "*in other news*".

Shit is inane slick.


Sage light said:


> Your little interpretation that's borderline nonsensical holds *no validity son*.


OK SON!!


Sage light said:


> Oh so you want it go both ways huh? You couldn't debate "reasoning" prior due to being "done" with my "speculations" but now you're outright denying the author's words when it supplement's your borderline garbage assumption?


I'm telling you trust word coming out of Pain's mouth concerning his decisions instead of your own speculation. Pain has shown no hints of deceiving the audience.

Meanwhile the fact that Obito masquerades as a character completely unfaithful to his true persona is confirmed in the databook you advocate.






Sage light said:


> Oh so he only masquerades whenever it supplements that baseless argument of yours? Why didnt he treat Team 7 with righteousness and respect if he flatters the shit out of any weakling he comes across? Although he was acting goofy back then?


I never stated that he flatters any opponent. "Tobi" doesn't have a set MO. One minute he's , but he disrespects them from the rip when they meet.




Sage light said:


> More excuses from the "Mr Factual only" debater. Supply facts not this baseless nonsense.


It is a *fact *that Obito did not display his full power slick. I like the fact that you coined the term "Mr Factual only", because deep down even someone as hard headed as yourself realizes that you rely on nothing but speculation.

As for "baseless nonsense" accusing


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> None of your silly opinions change the fact that Karin tell's us that  , no matter how much you want to believe that all of Sasuke's power only gets allocated solely to Susanno


Don't care about arguing literal fact. No jutsu increase mentioned. Kishi specifically states he sends Sasuke to improve upon his ocular powers not chakra. Your silly fanfics aren't changing that.


> Statement is irrelevant when I have a scan confirming Sasuke's charka increase. But you can feel free to sulk if you wish.


Keep denying facts. Oh and don't care. Kishi had one purpose sending him to FKS and thats ocular power enhancement. Your fanfic isn't changing that. Stay in denial if you will.



> It also took them eight years to hunt the One Tails, Two Tails, Three Tails, Four Tails, Five Tails, Six Tails, Seven Tails and the Eight Tails.
> 
> Did Itachi ban Obito from attacking these ones to?


He's only loyal to Konoha. Not to other villages. Deflecting gets you no points. Stay on topic and concede your fanfic got utterly debunked.


> Whoa, Pain folllow instructions from his boss? WHAT A SURPRISE!!!
> 
> What you fail to realize is that even if Pain held off his attack because Tobi ordered him to, that brings no validity to your claim. Pain is loyal to his goddamn boss.
> 
> Show me a scan of Pain labeling Itachi as his superior. In other words


He knows the goddamn reason why his boss ordered his ass to stay down. Ignoring blatant facts gets you no points.


> You seem to be only capable of flinging petty insults my way pretty nicely, but can you read the english language?


Seems to be your specialty. Along with flat out denial accompanied by bad reading comprehension.


> Can you carefully read the scan where Pain informed us of that ? Is it beyond your level of understanding?


Is it beyond your comprehension Itachi's death news was the _reason_ he ordered the capture after stating the _exact same_ reason right infront of him? Don't care for your "loyalty" excuses.


> Ya got me here.


Of course. I brought forth facts to shut that fanfic you put forward.


> Your interpretation of how conversations flow defy common sense. Pain hears Zetsu say that "his opponent was Jiraiya" Pain responds with "what an interruption". instead of accepting the statement as a natural reply to Zetsu, you go "yo its a call back to a previous thought dur dur".
> 
> Pain then immediately says "*",* but to you this is totally unrelated because in your mind when people talk to one another, they switch topics of relevancy without any words signifying the transition like "*anyway*" or "*anyhow*" or "*in other news*".
> 
> Shit is inane slick.


Don't care and doesn't make sense to begin with. "..." is the indication of statement flow. None present in that dialogue you're talking about. Give up. You lost. Most of that is irrelevant drivel anyway.


> OK SON!!
> 
> I'm telling you trust word coming out of Pain's mouth concerning his decisions instead of your own speculation. Pain has shown no hints of deceiving the audience.


- Blatantly denies Tobi's worth.
- Blatantly states Sasuke's dead with utmost surety despite eagerly confirming he's alive with Obito.

Rest is just irrelevant drivel as expected from you.


> Meanwhile the fact that Obito masquerades as a character completely unfaithful to his true persona is confirmed in the databook you advocate.


He never said he considered them strong. They're strong for someone like Deidara doesn't mean they're a threat to him. He's reporting a fucking news. Whereas he directly praises Sasuke and acknowledges him, Kishimoto backs that up in the DB, and confirms it via Deidara. Never does the entry speak about him giving false praise, just he behaves opposite to his personality. Nothing to do with my point.


> I never stated that he flatters any opponent. "Tobi" doesn't have a set MO. One minute he's , but he disrespects them from the rip when they meet.


Never does the entry speak about him giving false praise, just he behaves opposite to his personality. Nothing to do with my point.


> It is a *fact *that Obito did not display his full power slick. I like the fact that you coined the term "Mr Factual only", because deep down even someone as hard headed as yourself realize that you rely on nothing but speculation.
> 
> As for "baseless nonsense" accusing


But you can't prove it. Kishi confirmed 3 times he's fucking saying the truth. None of your little opinions are overriding that fact. I'm not interested in discussing anything with you regarding this matter.

The author has spoken ie., >>> your fanfic.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Don't care about arguing literal fact. No jutsu increase mentioned. Kishi specifically states he sends Sasuke to improve upon his ocular powers not chakra. Your silly fanfics aren't changing that..


Are you ignoring the ? How dare you?


Sage light said:


> D
> Keep denying facts. Oh and don't care. Kishi had one purpose sending him to FKS and thats ocular power enhancement. Your fanfic isn't changing that. Stay in denial if you will.


Are you ignoring the ? How dare you?


Sage light said:


> He's only loyal to Konoha. Not to other villages. Deflecting gets you no points. Stay on topic and concede your fanfic got utterly debunked.


I am on topic. You stated the following, "you can't explain or produce a subpar explanation on why he took 8 long years until that last day of his death".

You speak as if that waiting of time was specific to the Nine Tails, despite the Akatsuki taking* eight years to hunt EVERY TAILED BEAST*.



Sage light said:


> *He knows the goddamn reason why his boss ordered his ass to stay down.* Ignoring blatant facts gets you no points.


Yeah, because *his boss would've ordered his ass to stay down*.

Unless you got that scan of Pain labeling Itachi as his superior tucked somewhere.


Sage light said:


> Seems to be your specialty.* Along with flat out denial accompanied by bad reading comprehension*.


For a person with a strong reputation for doing exactly whats in bold, you sure love throwing stones.


Sage light said:


> Is it beyond your comprehension Itachi's death news was the _reason_ he ordered the capture after stating the _exact same_ reason right infront of him? Don't care for your "loyalty" excuses.


Itachi was still alive by this point.


Sage light said:


> Of course. I brought forth facts to shut that fanfic you put forward.


SIKE!!!


Sage light said:


> Don't care and doesn't make sense to begin with. "..." is the indication of statement flow. None present in that dialogue you're talking about. Give up. You lost. Most of that is irrelevant drivel anyway.


Firstly what the fuck is "..."

Secondly has I stated, when people our having a conversation, they don't switch the topics of relevancy without signifying the transition.

People don't start of by saying something along the line of "what a football game" and then switch gears and say something completely unrelated like "I had some chetto's".


Sage light said:


> - Blatantly denies Tobi's worth.
> - Blatantly states Sasuke's dead with utmost surety despite eagerly confirming he's alive with Obito.


You want to know the difference? Kishimoto laid out Pains deception by  letting audience know damn will that Sasuke was alive before Pain even told the lie.

What factual events do we have that contradict statement by Pain? Zip.


Sage light said:


> He never said he considered them strong. They're strong for someone like Deidara doesn't mean they're a threat to him. He's reporting a fucking news.


Get outta here with this nonsense. He's reporting his opinion. Obito states that he considers Naruto strong and then the moment he meets him, he disregards said strength like nothing?

Please tell me those two events hint at consistent characterization, then I'll just have more evidence that your out of your mind.


Sage light said:


> Never does the entry speak about him giving false praise, just he behaves opposite to his personality. Nothing to do with my point.


Your personality encompasses ever facet of your characteristics, including how you engage people. Giving false praises is a way of engaging people but sure, "nothing to do with my point"

I'd have thought the phethora of better people that Obito has reacted to without giving credit (both and the Sasuke encounter) would have swayed you, but youseem to have some sort of logic proof helmet on.


Sage light said:


> But you can't prove it. *Kishi confirmed 3 times* he's fucking saying the truth. None of your little opinions are overriding that fact. I'm not interested in discussing anything with you regarding this matter.


He confirmed the Obito , but remember that word you constantly used, "context"? I guess that's only reserved for Itachi uh?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> So glad to see that the community thus far has the right thoughts; that Naruto is above Itachi.


I am pleasantly surprised as well...


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Are you ignoring the ? How dare you?


Reasons stated above. Ignoring my points, scans, will only make yours continue to fall on deaf ears. Selective "canon" ain't gonna get you anywhere.


> Are you ignoring the ? How dare you?


Reasons stated above. Ignoring my points, scans, will only make yours continue to fall on deaf ears. Selective "canon" ain't gonna get you anywhere.



> am on topic. You stated the following, "you can't explain or produce a subpar explanation on why he took 8 long years until that last day of his death".
> 
> You speak as if that waiting of time was specific to the Nine Tails, despite the Akatsuki taking* eight years to hunt EVERY TAILED BEAST*.


He outright states Itachi is the reason in the scan I posted above. Pain agrees.


> Yeah, because *his boss would've ordered his ass to stay down*.


He outright states Itachi is the reason in the scan I posted above. Pain agrees.


> Unless you got that scan of Pain labeling Itachi as his superior tucked somewhere.


He outright states Itachi is the reason in the scan I posted above. Pain agrees.


> For a person with a strong reputation for doing exactly whats in bold, you sure love throwing stones.


Stay on topic.


> Itachi was still alive by this point.


What? He outright states Itachi is the reason in the scan I posted above. Pain agrees.


> Firstly what the fuck is "..."


Reason stated, explained, and posted the scan above.


> Secondly has I stated, when people our having a conversation, they don't switch the topics of relevancy without signifying the transition.


Irrelevant drivel.


> People don't start of by saying something along the line of "what a football game" and then switch gears and say something completely unrelated like "I had some chetto's".


More irrelevant drivel.


> You want to know the difference? Kishimoto laid out Pains deception by  letting audience know damn will that Sasuke was alive before Pain even told the lie.


More Irrelevant drivel. Doesn't change the fact he masqueraded. Nothing you say will ever change that fact. Absolutely nothing.


> What factual events do we have that contradict statement by Pain? Zip.


Reasons stated, explained, and posted the scan above.


> Get outta here with this nonsense. He's reporting his opinion. Obito states that he considers Naruto strong and then the moment he meets him, he disregards said strength like nothing?


He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children. Gtfo with your fanfic accompanied by nonsense false equivalences. Nothing you say will ever alter flat out stated facts.


> Please tell me those two events hint at consistent characterization, then I'll just have more evidence that your out of your mind.


Yeah and you're inside your brilliant mind with the denial and consistent fanfic.


> Your personality encompasses ever facet of your characteristics, including how you engage people. Giving false praises is a way of engaging people but sure, "nothing to do with my point"


He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


> I'd have thought the phethora of better people that Obito has reacted to without giving credit (both and the Sasuke encounter) would have swayed you, but youseem to have some sort of logic proof helmet on.


He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


> He confirmed the Obito , but remember that word you constantly used, "context"? I guess that's only reserved for Itachi uh?


Don't care. Answers are given, explained, and posted the scan above. Ignoring them doesn't change the fact your fanfic's never ever gonna alter what's stated flat-out by Kishimoto.

Who's word >>>> your fanfic. Deal with it.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Reasons stated above. Ignoring my points, scans, will only make yours continue to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Reasons stated above. Ignoring my points, scans, will only make yours continue to fall on deaf ears.
> I


Tobi wanting Sasuke to increase his ocular powers has no barring on Sasuke's chakra potency.


Sage light said:


> He outright states Itachi is the reason in the scan I posted above. Pain agrees.


Does the scan have Pain state anything along the lines of "Itachi is my superior?

I just checked and NO DICE!!


Sage light said:


> Stay on topic.


Stay on what topic? The topic that is your insult?

I'd much rather remind you of your horrendous reputation.


Sage light said:


> Reason stated, explained, and posted the scan above.


A for lack of effort I suppose


Sage light said:


> More Irrelevant drivel. *Doesn't change the fact he masqueraded.* Nothing you say will ever change that fact. Absolutely nothing.


Thank you for agreeing with me, I knew eventually you'd see the light.


Sage light said:


> *He mocks the team directly* and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.


Sage light said:


> Don't care. Answers are given, explained, and posted the scan above. Ignoring them doesn't change the fact your fanfic's never ever gonna alter what's stated flat-out by Kishimoto.
> 
> Who's word >>>> your fanfic. Deal with it.


It's funny, your sentiment towards me mirror my own towards you.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Tobi wanting Sasuke to increase his ocular powers has no barring on Sasuke's chakra potency.


More irrelevant drivel. 

Kishi specifically states he sends Sasuke to improve upon his ocular powers not chakra. Your silly fanfics aren't changing that.


> Does the scan have Pain state anything along the lines of "Itachi is my superior?


More irrelevant drivel.



> I just checked and NO DICE!!


More irrelevant drivel.


> Stay on what topic? The topic that is your insult?


More irrelevant drivel.


> I'd much rather remind you of your horrendous reputation.


More irrelevant drivel.


> A for lack of effort I suppose


More irrelevant drivel.


> Thank you for agreeing with me, I knew eventually you'd see the light.


He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


> And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.


He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


> It's funny, your sentiment towards me mirror my own towards you.


More irrelevant drivel.

Your fanfic's never ever gonna alter what's flat-out stated by Kishimoto.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> Kishi specifically states he sends Sasuke to improve upon his ocular powers not chakra. Your silly fanfics aren't changing that.


Kishi also specifically stated that . Your silly fanfics aren't changing that.


Sage light said:


> He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Kishi also specifically stated that . Your silly fanfics aren't changing that.


More irrelevant drivel.

Kishi specifically states he sends _Sasuke_ to *improve* upon his *ocular powers *not _chakra_. 

Your *fanfic's* never ever gonna alter what's flat-out stated by *Kishimoto*.


> And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.


More irrelevant drivel.

He mocks the team *directly* and *praises* _Sasuke_. *They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. *_Nothing_ you _conjure_ up and try to _pass_ off as _fact_ is _ever_ _ever_ gonna _change_ how *he mocked T-7 like they were children.*


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> Kishi specifically states he sends _Sasuke_ to *improve* upon his *ocular powers *not _chakra_.
> 
> ...


Did Kishimoto not also state ? Both


Sage light said:


> M
> He mocks the team *directly* and *praises* _Sasuke_.





NamesClassified said:


> *And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.*


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Did Kishimoto not also state ? Both





Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> Kishi specifically states he sends _Sasuke_ to *improve* upon his *ocular powers *not _chakra_.
> 
> Your *fanfic's* never ever gonna alter what's flat-out stated by *Kishimoto*.


*


NamesClassified said:



And he praises Naruto , which directly contradicts his mocking of them.

Click to expand...

*


Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> He mocks the team *directly* and *praises *_Sasuke_. *They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. *_Nothing_ you _conjure_ up and try to _pass_ off as _fact_ is _ever_ _ever _gonna _change_ how *he mocked T-7 like they were children.*



Repeating debunked shit ain't getting you nowhere.


----------



## Mori Jin (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol ^ 

OT: Sage Mode Naruto > MS Itachi. Clearly logic does not come naturally to some.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Nov 30, 2018)

I like the "la-la-la I'm not LISTENING!" Style of argumentation that's on display here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Repeating debunked shit ain't getting you nowhere.


You can't debunk the , YOU CAN'T SILENCE THE TRUTH!!


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Nov 30, 2018)

@Sage light, I'm honestly confused here.

1. are you saying that Sasuke's chakra did not grow stronger from his hatred, even though the manga says it does?

2. Are you saying that, Obito's statement about Sasuke's speed is valid even though he was stated to be acting the opposite of himself and playing a role there?
And that that outweighs other statements and feats?

3. Why would you consider Itachi to be always lying but Obito to be telling the truth even though they were both pretending to be other people? 

4. Why do you consider Obito mocking them valid but his complimenting them to not be valid?

5. Do you see how this might appear to be a double standard an outside observer as well?
Even if that's not your intention?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> You can't debunk the , YOU CAN'T SILENCE THE TRUTH!!





Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> He mocks the team directly and praises Sasuke. They were a threat to Deidara. Got nothing to do with him. Nothing you conjure up and try to pass off as fact is ever ever gonna change how he mocked T-7 like they were children.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> @Sage light, I'm honestly confused here.
> 
> 1. are you saying that Sasuke's chakra did not grow stronger from his hatred, even though the manga says it does?
> 
> ...


Did you even read the thread? Go read it instead of making me repeat myself. I've posted the appropriate reasoning along with scans for these questions.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Did you even read the thread? Go read it instead of making me repeat myself. I've posted the appropriate reasoning along with scans for these questions.


Of course I've read it lol. Where do you think I got those questions from?

If the answers were even kinda clear, I wouldn't be asking.

For instance when someone post a scan and you say it's somehow irelevant how does that not just look like you ignoring the manga?

I assume that's not your intent or the message you are trying to convey, right? 

Rather than just write you off as just an Itachi fanboy like many do, I'm trying to understand your reasoning here, because sometime I agree with your points though they are not always stated clearly.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Of course I've read it lol. Where do you think I got those questions from?
> 
> If the answers were even kinda clear, I wouldn't be asking.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it's irrelevant. I'm saying it's irrelevant to my premise. You'd have understood that by now if you'd followed our debate closely.

I posted Pain and Obito discussing Itachi's death nearing so they could go hunting finally. This dude's retort to that was "Where did he say "Itachi is his superior?"" as in a literal manner of wording, like really?

That's basic storytelling. The author doesnt blatantly make characters admit inferiority all the time. It's like someone expecting Onoki to claim "I'm inferior to Madara" when that goes against the basic storytelling medium. It's via implications and overall portrayal the author relies those kind of stuff.

That's just one example of his horrendous denial and flatout ignoring the implication put forth by the author. He even said a DB entry doesn't correlate with Obito's words when it supplemented his argument. When I post a scan (since he doesn't like reasoning because thats "speculation"  per his logic) he denies it, then goes off on a tangent regarding how the author doesn't "think" things through when he makes characters state those comments.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 30, 2018)

Sage light said:


> I posted Pain and Obito discussing Itachi's death nearing so they could go hunting finally. This dude's retort to that was "Where did he say "Itachi is his superior?"" as in a literal manner of wording, like really?


You mean this scan?
The scan where Obito clearly orders Pain to hunt the Nine Tails many chapters before Itachi's impending demise? In the scan where Obito does not order Pain to postpone a thing?

See, the issue with your manner of debating is you'll see a scan like this and go through an arduous process of mental gymnastics in an attempt to twist the message of a panel to supplement your position, stretching the boundaries of logical far and wide.

The scan clearly has Obito clearly ordering Pain to hunt the Nine Tails many chapters before Itachi's impending demise, but i'm positive you'll spin this your way.


Sage light said:


> That's basic storytelling. The author doesnt blatantly make characters admit inferiority all the time. It's like someone expecting Onoki to claim "*I'm inferior to Madara" *when that goes against the basic storytelling medium. It's via implications and overall portrayal the author relies those kind of stuff.


Except we have a reference to Madara's power in relation to Oonki, since he defeated him on two separate occasions. The fact that you believe you've mounted a case with evidence comparable to Madara's superiority over Oonki is indicative of your delusion.


Sage light said:


> That's just one example of his horrendous denial and flatout ignoring the implication put forth by the author. He even said a DB entry doesn't correlate with Obito's words when it supplemented his argument. When I post a scan (since he doesn't like reasoning because thats "speculation"  per his logic) he denies it, then goes off on a tangent regarding how the author doesn't "think" things through when he makes characters state those comments.


Any other user on this site (you withstanding) is aware that none of Obito's statement's can't be taken at face value while he masqueraded as Tobi do to him having the secret motive of concealing his identity.

You'll accept that Itachi can be a pathological liar because of his ulterior motives, but not Tobi?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 30, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> You mean this scan?
> The scan where Obito clearly orders Pain to hunt the Nine Tails many chapters before Itachi's impending demise? In the scan where Obito does not order Pain to postpone a thing?


"The time has come" "his end is nearing" "he's probably made up his mind"

Who the fuck is he referring to here? This isn't adding the extra portrayal of Obito himself implying the leaf was off limits due to Itachi and had to wait that long.


> Except we have a reference to Madara's power in relation to Oonki, since he defeated him on two separate occasions. The fact that you believe you've mounted case with evidence comparable to Madara's superiority is indicative of your delusion.


Where does he say "I'm inferior to Madara"? Go on show me. Its a fact you can't accept reasoning when it doesnt supplement your argument but the moment I post a scan speaking the same thing I've been telling your self, you twist it into shit and grasp for straws? You're the one clearly delusional here. As noted by your repetitive comments that couldnt even tackle the logic I presented.


> Any other user on this site (you withstanding) is aware that none of Obito's statement's can't be taken at face value while he masqueraded as Tobi do to him having the secret motive of concealing his identity.


Don't care the manga states otherwise. I gave appropriate reasoning on why premise is correct you kept twisting them to shit.


> You'll accept that Itachi can be a pathological liar because of his ulterior motives, but not Tobi?


Nothing about latter implies he was lying. If he was he would've flattered Team 7 when he didn't. But only vs. Sasuke he suddenly felt the need to flatter? What kind of logic are you even using? Why'd the author himself say he blitzed them before they could even breathe in the DB? If he had any intention of rendering that feat illegitimate he would've contested in the DB or atleast retracted it some point in the manga. But go on and repeat your little arguments so that you'd have a point even remotely. In Itachi's case all of that shit was retracted by in canon statements. Its stated he cared for the leaf who the fuck did Obito care for to lie? Its stated former had to act like he was an enemy simultaneously be the good guy. Who the fuck was latter being the "good guy" for? Who the fuck was he trying to protect? Who the fuck cares about him lying when he doesnt have any need to in the first place? 

Go on. Address all of these. Its funny how you use headcanon to twist direct statements but the moment I use an iota of reasoning you get in your little feelings. Grow up.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 1, 2018)

Sage light said:


> "The time has come" "his end is nearing" "he's probably made up his mind"
> 
> Who the fuck is he referring to here? This isn't adding the extra portrayal of Obito himself implying the leaf was off limits due to Itachi and had to wait that long.


He's either referencing that Itachi either doesn't have that long left because of his illness or he doesn't have long left because Sasuke is going to kill him.

Either way, who the fuck cares, because does* ANY OF THAT CHANGE THE FACT THAT OBITO ORDERED PAIN TO HUNT THE NINE TAILS BEFORE ITACHI'S DEATH?* No it doesn't, but like always you could give two shits about anything that contradicts your ridiculous claims.


Sage light said:


> "
> Where does he say *"I'm inferior to Madara"?* Go on show me. Its a fact you can't accept reasoning when it doesnt supplement your argument but the moment I post a scan speaking the same thing I've been telling your self, you twist it into shit and grasp for straws? You're the one clearly delusional here. As noted by your repetitive comments that couldnt even tackle the logic I presented.


It doesn't matter whether he stated so or not because Madara already *BEAT HIM ON TWO SEPARATE OCCASIONS SLICK.*


Sage light said:


> Nothing about latter implies he was lying.


 Except that pesky databook that you swear by. The very same databook that states that .





Sage light said:


> If he was he would've flattered Team 7 when he didn't. But only vs. Sasuke he suddenly felt the need to flatter?


I already explained this to you


NamesClassified said:


> Because *he's no longer playing the role of a certified retard who plays second fiddle to Deidara of all people.*


Just as Itachi had to play himself off as weaker then a Sanin, Obito had to play himself of has weaker then both Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.

This his why despite Obito reacting to individuals far Sasuke in , he only compliments Hebi Sasukes's failed attempt.





Sage light said:


> If he was he would've flattered Team 7 when he didn't.


Remember this , where Tobi praises both Naruto and Kakashi? Instead of writing this canonical manga page as "fanfic", explain to me which one is the truth, since Kishimoto wrote both scenes.

Is it

Obito truthfully believes that Naruto is strong, but hewas lying to them when face to face
Obito truly believes that Naruto is a weakling and he was lying to the Akatsuki
Obito is a fickle ass character while masquerading as Tobi and nothing he says can hold true validity.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



the answer is three






Sage light said:


> Who the fuck was he trying to protect?


His own identity, as stated here.



Sage light said:


> Who the fuck cares about him lying when he doesnt have any need to in the first place?


He cares about himself lying because he wants to protect his identity, whether you like it or not.


Sage light said:


> Go on. Address all of these. Its funny how you use headcanon to twist direct statements but the moment I use an iota of reasoning you get in your little feelings. Grow up.





Sage light said:


> *irrelevant drivel.*


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 1, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> He's either referencing that Itachi either doesn't have that long left because of his illness or he doesn't have long left because Sasuke is going to kill him.
> 
> Either way, who the fuck cares, because does* ANY OF THAT CHANGE THE FACT THAT OBITO ORDERED PAIN TO HUNT THE NINE TAILS BEFORE ITACHI'S DEATH?* No it doesn't, but like always you could give two shits about anything that contradicts your ridiculous claims.


This doesn't contradict the fact that he himself states the reason and that was Itachi. Stop making shitty excuses to get around that fact.


> It doesn't matter whether he stated so or not because Madara already *BEAT HIM ON TWO SEPARATE OCCASIONS SLICK.*


Show me where he says "I'm inferior to Madara". Don't play double standards when it supports your argument and throw it into the trash when it doesnt. It's either one thing or the other.


> Except that pesky databook that you swear by. The very same databook that states that .


This doesn't prove he's lying as there's nothing about said lying written in this scan.


> I already explained this to you


Your explanation lacks factual evidence or a basis. Where's it stated he acted like he (Sasuke) was too fast due to playing second fiddle? I've proof of the contrary of Kishimoto saying he blitzed him.


> Just as Itachi had to play himself off as weaker then a Sanin, Obito had to play himself of has weaker then both Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.


Itachi's case is different as I've explained. He had to shroud his real power to not let Kisame have suspicions on his loyalty to the Akatsuki. Tobi has no such reasons. The only thing that's different about him is his goofiness, which doesn't correlate to lying unless blatantly stated.


> This his why despite Obito reacting to individuals far Sasuke in , he only compliments Hebi Sasukes's failed attempt.Rember this scan, where Tobi praises both Naruto and Kakashi?


Kishimoto himself says he got blitzed. You've to prove the contrary.


> Instead of writing this canonical manga page as "fanfic", explain to me which one is the truth, since Kishimoto wrote both scenes.
> 
> Is it
> 
> ...


Show me where it's stated Tobi believed Naruto is a threat to him. Go on. He mentions Deidara along the lines of his statement due to the mere fact that he's memtioning thier power in relation to Deidara's. Goofy Tobi took Sasuke seriously but clowned the entire T-7 despite "praising" them prior. That's a fact. That goes along with my explanation. So you can't say "He was goofy so he dishonestly praised Sasuke".
That excuse's not gonna work. It's funny how you're trying to get an explanation for these occurrences now but didn't you say you don't care about "speculations"? Funny how double standard oriented you are. You've insane double standards on how things should go that it's borderline hypocritic. All I'm doing now is reinforce Kishi's statements yet you can't seem to digest it for some reason.


> His own identity, as stated here.


He did it by being goofy. Not by lying. You don't have to lie to protect your identity. That's flat out false and goes against the Manga.


> He cares about himself lying because he wants to protect his identity, whether you like it or not.


Not how it works. Caring about his shitty identity doesn't mean he has to lie when there's no reason to. His behaviour was the opposite, something I never contested. But lying? Nah. Especially when Kishi himself comes out and outright debunks that claim via his fanbook. Prove your case instead of making ridiculous assumptions blatantly contradicted by canon.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 1, 2018)

Sage light said:


> This doesn't contradict the fact that he himself states the reason and that was Itachi. Stop making shitty excuses to get around that fact.


No he himself tells Pain to hunt the nine tails before Itachi's death. Nothing changes the fact tat he never orders pain to postpone the hunt in this panel or any panel following


Sage light said:


> Show me where he says "I'm inferior to Madara". Don't play double standards when it supports your argument and throw it into the trash when it doesn't. It's either one thing or the other.


You are a different breed of inane. *Madara already defeated Onoki on two separate occasions*, he does not need to specify that Madara exceeds him in power because *we've a already seen Madara exceed Onooki in power.*

Meanwhile Itahi has never beat Pain in combat, so you need to find a scan unequivocally confirming that Itachi's superiority to Pain. You are simply upset that the only means of confirming Itachi's superiority to Pain (a statement confirming it) doesn't exist.


Sage light said:


> This doesn't prove he's lying as there's nothing about said lying written in this scan.
> 
> Your explanation lacks factual evidence or a basis. Where's it stated he acted like he (Sasuke) was too fast due to playing second fiddle? I've proof of the contrary of Kishimoto saying he blitzed him.


Where was it stated that Pain feared Itachi?



Sage light said:


> Itachi's case is different as I've explained. He had to shroud his real power to not let Kisame have suspicions on his loyalty to the Akatsuki. Tobi has no such reasons. The only thing that's different about him is his goofiness, which doesn't correlate to lying unless blatantly stated.


And Obito had to shroud his real power as to not have Deidara have suspicions on the true identity of the weak and pathetic Akatsuki member.


Sage light said:


> He did it by being goofy. Not by lying. You don't have to lie to protect your identity. That's flat out false and goes against the Manga.
> 
> Not how it works. Caring about his shitty identity doesn't mean he has to lie when there's no reason to. His behaviour was the opposite, something I never contested. But lying? Nah. Especially when Kishi himself comes out and *outright debunks that claim via his fanbook.* Prove your case instead of making ridiculous assumptions blatantly contradicted by canon.


Kishimoto blatantly states that Tobi acts completely opposite of himself, you see this as confirmation that Tobi does not lie?

Of course you do.


Sage light said:


> Kishimoto himself says he got blitzed. You've to prove the contrary.


Tobi states that Sasuke's too fast for himself and Deidara despite?

You'll insinuate that Obito was referring to "physical speed" despite Obito's ability to warp having nothing to do with physical speed?

You consider Obito's statement deadass serious, despite the compliment was given?

Obito praises Sasuke for *not *being able to hit him while masquerading as Tobi, but does not extend that compliment to the faster  for failing in the same manner when not masquerading?

People have repeatedly stated that conversing with you was pointless, but I tried. This may be my last post, so i'm just gonna lay out some of the facts that you've denied before I leave.........



*Facts*


*-*The 4th Raikage is faster then Hebi Sasuke.

*-*MS Sasuke does indeed possess more potent chakra the Hebi Sasuke, as.

*-*Hebi Sasuke's Flame Dragon Jutsu DOES NOT possess more Nature Energy then the entire sum of SM Narutos reserves.

*-*Pain is indeed stronger then Hebi Sasuke.

*-*Itachi is considered a member of the Akastuki (can't believe you actually denied this) and if you consider the databooks remark that  in strength, then Itachi is beneath him as well.

*-*Pain does not fear Itachi.

*-*SM Naruto is indeed more powerful than Hebi Sasuke.





And one more thing


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> No he himself tells Pain to hunt the nine tails before Itachi's death. Nothing changes the fact tat he never orders pain to postpone the hunt in this panel or any panel following


Do you not see the fact he himself nods in agreement with Tobi that they patiently waited for the time of Itachi's death nearing so they could finally go out for the hunt of the 9 Tails? Are you continue going to be this hypocritic for the next 7 months and 5 days following? Just how much more bias and hypocrisy will you keep showing so that you can "pass off" your biased narratives as fact?


> You are a different breed of inane. *Madara already defeated Onoki on two separate occasions*, he does not need to specify that Madara exceeds him in power because *we've a already seen Madara exceed Onooki in power.*


Give me the panel I asked for. Didn't you say you didn't care about contextual meaning? "Fuck implications and context" or something along the lines? Are you masking that fact and indulging in hypocritical argumentation now that I exposed the dishonesty and lies you said earlier?


> Meanwhile Itahi has never beat Pain in combat, so you need to find a scan unequivocally confirming that Itachi's superiority to Pain. You are simply upset that the only means of confirming Itachi's superiority to Pain (a statement confirming it) doesn't exist.


I'm not upset at all. I'm kinda disappointed that a debater who claims he's full of truth and facts (like you said before) can contradict thier initial "oh I'm so good and righteous" persona by repeatedly lying and fabricating facts so that he can indulge his extreme kind of hypocrisy. Irony.

According to your logic, they're equivocable. Didn't you say excuses are for the "incompetent" prior? But now all you're doing is repeatedly making excuses? Doesn't that reveal a fair portion of your unyielding hypocrisy? You're fabricating and lying and hypocritically twisting your original claim so that you won't look like you've been completely proven wrong.

Go get me the scan proving your false claim. Now. Show me where Onoki says "I'm inferior to Madara". I don't care for your feats. Considering that's the attitude you've been showcasing throughout this debate, I might as well mirror that right back at you. See? You don't like it when someone publicly mirrors your false claim backed hypocrisy.


> Where was it stated that Pain feared Itachi?


Are you gonna continue being so much in your hypocrisy and spread lies while you're at it? You ignored my detailed explanation. It's like you flatout ignore any and everything that publicly debunk your false claims mixed with hypocrisy. See? You can't stand it and are visibly upset given you're throwing insults around trying to mask the fact I've effectively debunked the core of your ridiculous reasoning, so that you'd continue having a point.

His boss clearly states it on his behalf and he nods in agreement:



> And Obito had to shroud his real power as to not have Deidara have suspicions on the true identity of the weak and pathetic Akatsuki member.


He showcased the ability to phase through all kinds of attacks yet he is holding back his true power? Despite the Databook nor Manga saying nothing along the lines to substantiate your ridiculous claim? Just how far will you go to spread your false claims as fact? To justify this hypocrisy filled narrative?

It's only stated that he masked his persona. Not that he lied/masked his real power. Otherwise Kishi himself would've said that all of that, that has transpired is nothing more than a lie. But he doesn't. Which means you're lying and holding on to denial backed belief right now, now that you've been completely been proven wrong and straight up publicly debunked.


> Kishimoto blatantly states that Tobi acts completely opposite of himself, you see this as confirmation that Tobi does not lie?


Where does he say he lied? Regarding all of those compliments he passed out?

Oh wait, nowhere. You twisted that statement with your hypocrisy and fabricated line of thinking and reasoning.


> Of course you do.


You're being in denial in the face of cold hard facts. You twisted all of those scans I posted to justify your ridiculous line of reasoning. You're indulging in extreme quantities of hypocritical fact twisting here.

The fact you outright ignored my explanation and reasonable analysis of why you're undoubtedly incorrect and false, proves my point of you not wanting to get out of your denial and face the cannonical facts I post.

Already debunked your ridiculous claims and why there's an undeniable clear difference between both of these occurences.

You repeatedly fail to grasp the reasoning I've repeatedly enlightened you with.


> Tobi states that Sasuke's too fast for himself and Deidara despite?


Kishi outright states he took his breath away. How do you interpret that as anything other than being way too fast for the man?

That isn't considering the additional confirmatory statements and canon material, that further reinforce said fact.

Such dishonesty in just 1/8th of your post.


> You'll insinuate that Obito was referring to "physical speed" despite Obito's ability to warp having nothing to do with physical speed?


Kishi "insinuates" that, not me.

Go send him a fan-mail and clarify that out with him. If you're incapable of totally grasping that fact even now.

That's a sure sign of incompetence you tried to preach to me about, right there.


> You consider Obito's statement deadass serious, despite the compliment was given?


Kishi reinforces said feat, why don't you seem to grasp and digest it?

More of your denial, I'm sure.


> Obito praises Sasuke for *not *being able to hit him while masquerading as Tobi, but does not extend that compliment to the faster  for failing in the same manner when not masquerading?


What are you even trying to say?

Kishi outright states he is too fast. Deal with it.

Why're you dealing with hypocritical ridiculous reasoning, when the narrative doesn't suit you? That's plain desperate.


> People have repeatedly stated that conversing with you was pointless, but I tried. This may be my last post, so i'm just gonna lay out some of the facts that you've denied before I leave.........


You're utterly denying the facts I've posted, right infront of your eyes.

You twisted them via unequivocable false equivalences and tried passing them off as fact.

Everybody can repeatedly see that about you. Anybody who've followed this debate.

You're the one who claimed you don't care for contextual reasoning and irrevocable data, you consistently keep denying, yet you want to twist facts with fallacy filled lines of reasoning when faced with undeniable cold hard irrevocable facts?

Isn't that way too much hypocrisy even for your extreme standards?                                                            



> *Fanfics:-*
> 
> *-*The 4th Raikage is faster then Hebi Sasuke.


Correct.


> *-*MS Sasuke does indeed possess more potent chakra the Hebi Sasuke, as.


Correct.


> *-*Hebi Sasuke's Flame Dragon Jutsu DOES NOT possess more Nature Energy then the entire sum of SM Narutos reserves.


Correct.


> *-*Pain is indeed stronger then Hebi Sasuke.


Correct.


> *-*Itachi is considered a member of the Akastuki (can't believe you actually denied this) and if you consider the databooks remark that  in strength, then Itachi is beneath him as well


.
Correct.


> *-*Pain does not fear Itachi.


Correct.


> *-*SM Naruto is indeed more powerful than Hebi Sasuke.


Correct.

You're irrevocably correct. All of what you post are nothing but straight up hypocrisy filled fanfiction. You've not proven a single damn thing.

Whereas, I've posted the facts and cold hard facts that blatantly refute your hypocritically false excuses laden fabricated material, and straight up lies.

1) He is indeed faster than Eī.

"*No one who confronts him stand a chance of living". "Speed blitzing Tobi an individual who's straight up on par in strength in relation to Pain".
*
Inb4 "So he's stronger than Itachi?"

Yes. In a way, latter literally died fighting him. The world knew Sasuke as someone who defeated his brother. No one except the top echelons of the Akatsuki knew the match was rigged. Hence the hype is true. Stop indulging in hypocrisy and deal with the facts I'm posting right before your face.

Don't ignore them.

2) Yes he possesses superior Chakra to Naruto. Proven in one of my previous posts. You dodged my points and hypocritically denied canon and twisted them into your fanfic, and headcanon the exact same thing you hypocritically accused me for. Yet you're dealing with the same surprisingly.

It's baffling, the lengths you go to desubstantiate factual evidence for your undeniably false premise.

3) Pain admits outright inferiority, nodding his head in agreement, something you like overlooking for the sake of your refuted incorrect premise's standing, topped with lies.

4) Sasuke is straight up superior in comparison to Pain and would annihilate his self onto oblivion in a straight up fight.

"*No one who confronts him stand a chance of living". "Speed blitzing Tobi an individual who's straight up on par in strength in relation to Pain".
*
Stop ignoring such blatant facts, and piling up on your outright obvious hypocrisy, avoiding cannonnically established facts replacing them via your fanfics. Why do you go onto such incredibly biased lengths all in an effort to ignore straight up facts, right infront of your face?

Seriously are you for real? Jesus Christ.
6) Itachi straight up slaughters Pein in a 1v1. Outright commented on by the man himself. What else are you even asking for?


7) Isn't an Akatsuki Member. He masqueraded, acting as if he is, when he is blatantly not pretentiously straight up.


Stop with your outright fabrication, and lying in the face of outright factual evidence. How much of an outright extreme tier of hypocrisy are you willing to dive onto?

Baffling honestly.
8) SM Naruto straight up recieves outright the worst humiliation ever in his life.

"*No one who confronts him stand a chance of living". "Speed blitzing Tobi an individual who's straight up on par in strength in relation to Pain".
*
The entirety of your ridiculous hypocrisy filled lines of reasoning, irrevocably debunked.

Avoid ducking cannonical factual evidence brought right to your face.

Quit ignoring my factual reasoning and points.


> And one more thing



Resorting to insults in the face of straight up manga-facts?

How great is your little "reputation" now on this entire forum, if this is how you are gonna behave? You talk about how superior your status is, on this forum still you outright engage in the worst levels of hypocrisy I and, anyone reading these long lines, of text can see?

Hilarious.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> How great is your little "reputation" now on this entire forum, if this is how you are gonna behave? *You talk about how superior your status is*


I've made no mention of my "little reputation", I haven't even been here an entire year yet.

In regards to your criticism of my behavior, you might want to take a quick look at your replies to me, you've flung plenty of verbal shit my way.


Sage light said:


> you outright engage in the worst levels of hypocrisy I and, *anyone reading these long lines, of text can see?*
> .


Lets test that. Apologies to the people that are quoted here, don't mean to waste your time here, just trying to prove a point.


Djomla said:


> @NamesClassified
> *Dude, this kid sage light is a certified Itachitard. There is no point in telling him anything. Jist let it be.*





PradyumnaR said:


> @NamesClassified
> *Lmao.. You actually trying to convince Em ? With cannon material no less..*





Braiyan said:


> *I'm impressed anyone has this much patience with Sage Light tbh.*






Hi no Ishi said:


> @Sage light, I'm honestly confused here.
> 
> 1. are you saying that Sasuke's chakra did not grow stronger from his hatred, even though the manga says it does?
> 
> ...


So much for people seeing the "worst levels of hypocrisy" in my replies.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I've made no mention of my "little reputation", I haven't even been here an entire year yet.
> 
> In regards to your criticism of my behavior, you might want to take a quick look at your replies to me, you've flung plenty of verbal shit my way.
> 
> Lets test that. Apologies to the people that are quoted here, don't mean to waste your time here, just trying to prove a point.



So you're so outta options you try to desperately attain the favour of the majority? You can't deny I've debunked your extreme levels of outright ridiculous reasoning, so you decide to gain backing of your forum buddies onto the discussion just when it's reached the brim of straight up refutation and outright flawed narrative debunking from my part when faced against your denial of my facts?

Hilarious. What's funnier is you knowingly linked self acknowledged Nagato, and Minato fanboys, in judging an outright false twisted line of reasoning they themselves are part of? This is just plain desperate.

Your boasting earlier on regarding your reputation was hilariously laughable, and now you're called out on that you're instantly upset? Baffles me how you literally goes to those kinds of straw manning over an internet debate.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> So you're so outta options you try to desperately attain the favour of the majority?


You yourself stated


Sage light said:


> you outright engage in the worst levels of hypocrisy* I and, anyone reading these long lines, of text can see?*
> 
> Hilarious.


I proved that the individuals reading this thread do not see my posts as hypocritical and you accuse me of attempting to feign affection from others? Even though you were the one arguing that people would hold my post in low regard, like it would bring validity to your claim?

That's true hypocrisy.


Sage light said:


> *so you decide to gain backing of your forum buddies onto the discussion*


I've never held a conversation with any of the users I quoted, they're simply fellow users who understand how inane your debating skills are slick.


Sage light said:


> outright flawed narrative debunking from my part when faced against your denial of my facts?


"Fact's" that only you see? "Facts" that likely gets you constant disagrees and funny emojis? I'm not usually one who thinks that peoples opinions should be a priority, but when the majority of people on a forum section disagree with you, you may need to reevaluate your perception on what facts are.


Sage light said:


> Hilarious. What's funnier is you knowingly linked self acknowledged Nagato, and Minato fanboys, in judging an outright false twisted line of reasoning they themselves are part of? This is just plain desperate.


I'm curious why you think I would be aware of the biases of people I don't know and have never conversed with, but i'm pretty sure that they just said something bad about Itachi and they proceeded to become your mortal enemy.




Sage light said:


> Your boasting earlier on regarding your reputation was hilariously laughable


I've only ever discussed your reputation slick.



Sage light said:


> you're instantly upset?


Not upset, well I am a little disappointed. I had a random user I'd never conversed with privately inbox me just to inform me that it would be a waste of time talking with you, but I persisted. You've certainly proved them right I guess. Congrats champ.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> You yourself stated
> 
> I proved that the individuals reading this thread do not see my posts as hypocritical and you accuse me of attempting to feign affection from others? Even though you were the one arguing that people would hold my post in low regard, like it would bring validity to your claim?
> 
> That's true hypocrisy.


Oh so you paid utmost attention to that one line of my post to desperately get the chance of doing something you've repeatedly been waiting for?

You yourself claimed "I rather discuss your horrendous reputation" when that has nothing to do with the point or debate at hand. What were you trying to accomplish back then? Ignoring my points and outright climbing the ladders of the greatest hypocritical levels anyone on the forum or even the multitudes among the whole entire world have witnessed? Diverting from the points, ignoring my factual reasoning, repeating your outright called out ridiculous lines of reasoning inspite of severe refutation and constant advising of lies and not use fanfiction, headcanon, outright fallacy filled equivalences, and straight up denial twisting outright facts?

Seriously, nothing other than repeatedly derailing the entire discussion.

Baffles me how you pretentiously act like you don't know.


> I've never held a conversation with any of the users I quoted, they're simply fellow users who understand how inane your debating skills are slick.


You're right they're simple "fellows" who diversely like fanboying + downplaying Minato and Sasuke (or Itachi or whoever tf they consider thier mortal enemy in regards to thier fave's disposable standing once outright faced w/ hard facts.)

You not having a discussion doesn't mean you aren't aware of thier posts inspite being here during past 8 months. Just how constantly far you're willing to go for your literal lying and twisting literal common sense ie, a notion that should've been common? The exact obvious reason it's renowned as "common sense"?

Hilarious.


> "Fact's" that only you see? "Facts" that likely gets you constant disagrees and funny emojis? I'm not usually one who thinks that peoples opinions should be a priority, but when the majority of people on a forum section disagree with you, you may need to reevaluate your perception on what facts are.


When outright faced w/ hard evidence, multitudes of them, this is you begin to act? Citing outright delusion filled users opinions?

Hilarious.


> I'm curious why you think I would be aware of the biases of people I don't know and have never conversed with, but i'm pretty sure that they just said something bad about Itachi and they proceeded to become your mortal enemy.


The greatest levels of fresh hypocrisy right here.

You said "I haven't conversed with them" as a form of backing that you were trying to get the "oh the great holiest levels of truth" but currently you assume I've some kind of hate cause they "wronged"(hilarious truly) a paper cardboard character ie., Itachi? (any comic chara as for that matter - insignificantly laughable).

No words, for such culminated embarks of outright hypocritical comebacks, backed by straight up false reasoning.


> I've only ever discussed your reputation slick.


Oh so bringing that up doesn't mean you're literally beginning to twist and avoid from the main factual evidence I've posted and literally debunked your fallacy filled points with?

Ridiculous.


> Not upset, well I am a little disappointed. I had a random user I'd never conversed with privately inbox me just to inform me that it would be a waste of time talking with you, but I persisted. You've certainly proved them right I guess. Congrats champ.


So you avoid effective argumentation in the favor of some excuse to effectively back up said literal avoidance of hard factual posts, and then literally cite said outright excuse's source all in a way in straight up dodging the factual reasoning filled posts literally refuting the false reasoning topped up w/ the lies you post?

Then expect that simultaneously to be taken seriously? Laughable. Seriously.

Not joking at this point.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> You yourself claimed "I rather discuss your horrendous reputation" when that has nothing to do with the point or debate at hand. What were you trying to accomplish back then?


Let me take yo back slick, you originally replied to me with this masterpiece


Sage light said:


> *Seems to be your specialty. Along with flat out denial accompanied by bad reading comprehension.*



I proceeded to reply with this


NamesClassified said:


> For a person with a strong reputation for doing exactly whats in *bold*, you sure love throwing stones.



You then said this


Sage light said:


> *Stay on topic.*



And I replied with this


NamesClassified said:


> Stay on what topic? The topic that is your insult?
> 
> I'd much rather remind you of your horrendous reputation.


You wished for me to stay on topic even though the topic in your reply was obviously shit talking?

Nope.


Sage light said:


> You not having a discussion doesn't mean you aren't aware of thier posts inspite being here during past 8 months. Just how constantly far you're willing to go for your literal lying and twisting literal common sense ie, a notion that should've been common? The exact obvious reason it's renowned as "common sense"?


I don't recall any of them on a thread relating to Minato, it's as simple as that


Sage light said:


> You said "I haven't conversed with them" as a form of backing that you were trying to get the "oh the great holiest levels of truth" but currently you assume I've some kind of hate cause they "wronged"(hilarious truly) a paper cardboard character ie., Itachi? (any comic chara as for that matter - insignificantly laughable).


You're love for that character is played for laughs my everyone who mentions your name in this section, not just the people quoted here.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Let me take yo back slick, you originally replied to me with this masterpiece
> 
> 
> I proceeded to reply with this
> ...



Tf? You replied prior with as much of a ridiculously derail-intended "insult". You've the right to showcase said hypocrisy levels outright but can't begin owning upto them? Funny truly.

Ridiculously constructed diversion literally from you. Quite baffling you still look like you literally don't understand your _derailing_ issue at hand here.

Reply via shit-talk, you'll literally recieve it. Such common sense being literally rare is baffling from your side.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Tf? *You replied prior with as much of a ridiculously derail-intended "insult".* You've the right to showcase said hypocrisy levels outright but can't begin owning upto them? Funny truly.
> 
> Ridiculously constructed diversion literally from you. Quite baffling you still look like you literally don't understand your _derailing_ issue at hand here.


After you replied to me with this bullshit.


Sage light said:


> Pull your head outta your ass and read the manga *if you cant even comprehend basic reasoning atleast*. That or you can't address it, latter seems to be more of the case.


Regardless, you should have told me to stay on topic after my insult, not to a comment that has no topic at all.


Sage light said:


> So you avoid effective argumentation in the favor of some excuse to effectively back up said literal avoidance of hard factual posts, and then literally cite said outright excuse's source all in a way in straight up dodging the factual reasoning filled posts literally refuting the false reasoning topped up w/ the lies you post?
> 
> Then expect that simultaneously to be taken seriously? Laughable. Seriously.
> 
> Not joking at this point.


My factual post get taken seriously by those who read them. Yours? Not so much.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> After you replied to me with this bullshit.


Cause you replied w/ literally outright delusion one could reply with. Now called out on it, but you insist on literally not owning up? Laughable.


> Regardless, you should have told me to stay on topic after my insult, not to a comment that has no topic at all.


Reading between the lines and caring "oh so much" for details except when your ridiculous literal lines of reasoning are hilariously laughed at, and factual evidence are consistently debunking yours and brought literally to your face? Straight up hilarious.

Ignoring my fact filled posts and now exactly playing "oh so innocent" victim?

Laughable.


> My factual post get taken seriously by those who read them. Yours? Not so much.


Oh so literal delusion filled "oh so serious" filled opinions + straight up outright debunked flawed topped up on lies filled argument ie., yours = fact? Laughable, get's taken seriously?

Truly a ridiculous line of hilariousness we got here.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Cause you replied w/ literally outright delusion one could reply with. Now called out on it, but you insist on literally not owning up? Laughable.
> 
> Ignoring my fact filled posts and now exactly playing "oh so innocent" victim?


Continue going blahahbah to the fact that you told me to stay on topic when said topic was shit talking.

I also never play innocent, i'll more then own up to insulting you for your retarded ass opinionated remarks.


Sage light said:


> Reading between the lines and caring "oh so much" for details except when your ridiculous literal lines of reasoning are hilariously laughed at, and factual evidence are consistently debunking yours and brought literally to your face? Straight up hilarious.
> 
> Laughable.
> 
> ...


-Sage light holds an unjustifiably high opinion of himself 

-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual 

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Continue going blahahbah to the fact that you told me to stay on topic when said topic was shit talking.
> 
> I also never play innocent, i'll more then own up to insulting you for your retarded ass opinionated remarks.


Got called out outright publicly then literally straight up forced to owning up via your ridiculous fallacy filled outright opinions flawed qualities? Hilarious blah blah oriented extreme levels of hypocrisy right there.

States + brings outright facts exactly right infront of your eyes, still publicly denying them? Straight up laughable.

Got upset when literal facts expose more of that ridiculous literal hypocrisy filled attitude + denial outright of yours?

It's understandable. Topped by literal lying of course. Exactly expected from you.


> -Sage light holds an unjustifiably high opinion of himself
> 
> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> ...


Straight up exposed fully of his literal fallacy flawed outright filled lines of excuses he blatantly calls "reasoning" but can't effectively own upto in?

Being heavenly levels of upset when wholly factually outright debunked coupled by outright ridiculing said straight up laughable outright outlook of yours by said audience you speak highly off? Unjustifiably outright hypocritical you're literally aren't you?

It's understandable.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Got called out outright publicly then literally straight up forced to owning up via your ridiculous fallacy filled outright opinions flawed qualities? Hilarious blah blah oriented extreme levels of hypocrisy right there.
> 
> States + brings outright facts exactly right infront of your eyes, still publicly denying them? Straight up laughable.
> 
> Got upset when literal facts expose more of that ridiculous literal hypocrisy filled attitude + denial outright of yours?





NamesClassified said:


> *Continue going blahahbah to the fact that you told me to stay on topic when said topic was shit talking.*






Sage light said:


> Straight up exposed fully of his literal fallacy flawed outright filled lines of excuses he blatantly calls "reasoning" but can't effectively own upto in?
> 
> Being heavenly levels of upset when wholly factually outright debunked coupled by outright ridiculing said straight up laughable outright outlook of yours by said audience you speak highly off? Unjustifiably outright hypocritical you're literally aren't you?
> 
> It's understandable.


-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Copy and pasting when outright exposed literally of his lies in the face of facts?

Outright laughable. Can't publicly admit said blatant derailing all in the name of masking fallacy filled opinions of his outright? Truly hilarious.

- Audience blatantly continues laughing at the lies he said earlier on.
- Doesn't literally seem to understand that.

Baffling truly. Hypocrisy outright levels knows no bounds in this guy's case.

Literally quite understandable.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Copy and pasting when outright exposed literally of his lies in the face of facts?


Remember when you copied this nut shit in your replies to my factual points?


Sage light said:


> More irrelevant drivel.
> More irrelevant drivel.
> 
> More irrelevant drivel.
> ...


 


Sage light said:


> - Audience blatantly continues laughing at the lies he said earlier on.
> - Doesn't literally seem to understand that.
> 
> Baffling truly. Hypocrisy outright levels knows no bounds in this guy's case.
> ...


-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Remember when you copied this nut shit in your replies to my factual points?


Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.



> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Copy and pasting when outright exposed literally of his lies in the face of facts?

Outright laughable. Can't publicly admit said blatant derailing all in the name of masking fallacy filled opinions of his outright? Truly hilarious.

- Audience blatantly continues laughing at the lies he said earlier on.
- Doesn't literally seem to understand that.

Baffling truly. Hypocrisy outright levels knows no bounds in this guy's case.

Blatantly quite understandable.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies,


ARE YOU MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR HYPOCRISY? YOUR FALLACY? ALL THOSE OTHER WORDS YOU USED?

Ironic really.


Sage light said:


> Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face?
> 
> Audience blatantly continues laughing at the lies he said earlier on.


Notice how literally no one on this thread has ridiculed me aside from you?

Notice how people on this thread have repeatedly made jokes concerning you?

I don't like bullying, but you leave me no choice. WHY SAGE LIGHT!!!!





Anyway......

-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> ARE YOU MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR HYPOCRISY? YOUR FALLACY? ALL THOSE OTHER WORDS YOU USED?
> 
> Ironic really.


Can't own up to outright literally spreading filled straight up lies opinions and your consistently outright denial filled derailing of precious time and discussion.

It's natural. Outright laughable truly though. Being upset when blatantly debunked, of the lies spreading filled opinions of yours? Can't own up to said blatantly lying of fabricated outright twisted facts?

Hilarious. Straight up natural for the guy ie, literally you.


> Notice how literally no one on this thread has ridiculed me aside from you?
> 
> Notice how people on this thread have repeatedly made jokes concerning you?
> 
> I don't like bullying, but you leave me no choice. WHY SAGE LIGHT!!!!


Notice how blatantly they outright ridicule yourself for spreading outright flawed opinions filled of straight up lies?

It's understandable, you outright derailing and your literal denial.


> Anyway......
> 
> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> ...


Outright hilariously as always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.


-You ridiculed me for repeatedly coping and pasting

-But when I out you from doing the same thing, you go "lalalala I can't here you"



Sage light said:


> Notice how blatantly they outright ridicule yourself for spreading outright flawed opinions filled of straight up lies?


Notice how you haven't quoted a single person ridiculing me for being hypocritical or lying on this thread? When you say "they", are you referencing the pixies that live in your head?

Do you want me to mention the names of those who left disagrees and funny emoji's on your comments?


Sage light said:


> ral for someone like you.
> 
> Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.
> 
> Outright for yours truly.



-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -You ridiculed me for repeatedly coping and pasting
> 
> -But when I out you from doing the same thing, you go "lalalala I can't here you"


Don't see the irony in being way too one sided outright twisting quotes into your lalalala I can't here you then straight accusing when you're outright compelled to deal with the same? Quite understandable for your likes.

Blatantly baffling outright though.


> Notice how you haven't quoted a single person ridiculing me for being hypocritical or lying on this thread? When you say "they", are you referencing the pixies that live in your head?


Notice how you're outright derailing the discussion straight spreading outright lies in your outright literal twisted fanfiction filled straight up lies?

Nope, referencing the ones living in your blatant outright twisting IQ.


> Do you want me to mention the names of those who left disagrees and funny emoji's on your comments?



Can't own up to outright literally spreading filled straight up lies opinions and your consistently outright denial filled derailing of precious time and discussion.

It's natural. Outright laughable truly though. Being upset when blatantly debunked, of the lies spreading filled opinions of yours? Can't own up to said blatantly lying of fabricated outright twisted facts?

Hilarious. Straight up natural for the guy ie, literally you.


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Outright hilariously as always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Don't see the irony in being way too one sided outright twisting quotes into your lalalala I can't here you then straight accusing when you're outright compelled to deal with the same? Quite understandable for your likes.
> 
> Blatantly baffling outright though.
> 
> ...


-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues



Straight up outright hilarious as always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Outright hilariously as always,
> 
> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Straight up outright hilarious as always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Straight up outright hilarious as always,
> 
> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


-Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Straight up outright hilarious as you're always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Straight up outright hilarious as you're always,
> 
> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.
> 
> ...





NamesClassified said:


> *-Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues*


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Straight up outright hilarious as always,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Straight up outright hilarious as always,
> 
> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the great heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.
> 
> ...





NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 2, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Outright straight up hilarious as always as you literally are,

Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the greatest heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.

Laughably outright understandable. It's literally natural for someone like you.

Notice literally everyone outright ridiculing the lies you post right literally infront of thier face? Quite literally you outright do. You, factual posts? Outright laughable. The outright debunking of your filled lies outright post has been carried out literally by me don't you worry.

Blatantly outright for yours truly.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 2, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Outright straight up hilarious as always as you literally are,
> 
> Remember when I copy and pasted said factually outright true argument to straight up debunk the outright laughable literally twisted lies, and insignificant derailing you post in an attempt you act like you literally transformed into outright "oh I'm literally the greatest heavenly king of wins" blatantly? Baffling you keep repeating literally the exact flawed literal twisted narratives in an attempt to upgrade your outright levels of extreme hypocrisy.
> 
> ...





NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


----------



## Braiyan (Dec 2, 2018)

while (mod_offline)
{
    spam_thread("WA SM Naruto vs Healthy Itachi");
}


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Continue going blahahbah to the fact that you


Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.


Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?


Aren’t you tired of that silly dishonesty filled hypocrisy to the outright extreme levels of attitude of your outright lies spreading self? Your “blah blah blah” getting in your little brittle outright feelings lies filled self effectively shows exactly how upset you are having your filled lies hypocrisy extreme levels filled w/ multiple flaws outright twisted repetition childishly repeating exactly attitude being outright exposed to the multitudes of literal viewers viewing your extreme outright hypocrisy in this exact thread, the literal viewers you desperately outright tried getting the attention literal lies filled outright spreading back-up of.


*Such selfless outright hypocrisy from you. Blahblabla blablah, don’t really care about your outright hypocritical accusations literally resembling that of an outright lies filled child’s.*


*You exactly expect an intellectual reply for that shameless outright god awful twisted childish post, literally after spewing that outright laughable childishly twisted constructed filled outright spreading lies post of you? *Exactly outright ridiculous you are. *Not even in an outright trillion years, happening.* Outright replying with that outright twisted childish repetitive blatantly shit talking *laughably constructed post exactly outright deserves flat-out shit talking.*


Blatantly deal with it. Exactly how derailing outright denial literally self oriented I blatantly wonder.


Outright sensitive to blatant criticizing literally brittle little feelings of his self yet outright lies blatantly like a literal child.


Such outright child like qualities literally from you. *Outright filled lies blatantly revealed to the entire NF Public publicly outright exposed of exactly lies spreading behaviour literal post of his self thereby outright exactly throws a literal tantrum.*


*Outright such hypocrisy filled attitude*.


Blatantly outright understandable it is, ridiculous. Don’t you worry. 

Baffling you continue in doing so but that’s exactly normal for your filled lies likes.


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


Can't own up to outright literally spreading filled straight up lies opinions and your consistently outright denial filled derailing of precious time and discussion.

It's natural. Outright laughable truly though. Being upset when blatantly debunked, of the lies spreading filled opinions of yours? Can't own up to said blatantly lying of fabricated outright twisted facts?

Hilarious. Straight up natural for the guy ie, literally you.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.
> 
> 
> Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?
> ...


*-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues




Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.


Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?


Aren’t you tired of that silly dishonesty filled hypocrisy to the outright extreme levels of attitude of your outright lies spreading self? Your “blah blah blah” getting in your little brittle outright feelings lies filled self effectively shows exactly how upset you are having your filled lies hypocrisy extreme levels filled w/ multiple flaws outright twisted repetition childishly repeating exactly attitude being outright exposed to the multitudes of literal viewers viewing your extreme outright hypocrisy in this exact thread, the literal viewers you desperately outright tried getting the attention literal lies filled outright spreading back-up of.


*Such selfless outright hypocrisy from you. Blahblabla blablah, don’t really care about your outright hypocritical accusations literally resembling that of an outright lies filled child’s.*


*You exactly expect an intellectual reply for that shameless outright god awful twisted childish post, literally after spewing that outright laughable childishly twisted constructed filled outright spreading lies post of you? *Exactly outright ridiculous you are. *Not even in an outright trillion years, happening.* Outright replying with that outright twisted childish repetitive blatantly shit talking *laughably constructed post exactly outright deserves flat-out shit talking.*


Blatantly deal with it. Exactly how derailing outright denial literally self oriented I blatantly wonder.


Outright sensitive to blatant criticizing literally brittle little feelings of his self yet outright lies blatantly like a literal child.


Such outright child like qualities literally from you. *Outright filled lies blatantly revealed to the entire NF Public publicly outright exposed of exactly lies spreading behaviour literal post of his self thereby outright exactly throws a literal tantrum.*


*Outright such hypocrisy filled attitude*.


Blatantly outright understandable it is, ridiculous. Don’t you worry. 

Baffling you continue in doing so but that’s exactly normal for your filled lies likes.


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 5, 2018)

Can’t a mod end this?


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.
> 
> 
> Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?
> ...


*-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues





Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.


Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?


Aren’t you tired of that silly dishonesty filled hypocrisy to the outright extreme levels of attitude of your outright lies spreading self? Your “blah blah blah” getting in your little brittle outright feelings lies filled self effectively shows exactly how upset you are having your filled lies hypocrisy extreme levels filled w/ multiple flaws outright twisted repetition childishly repeating exactly attitude being outright exposed to the multitudes of literal viewers viewing your extreme outright hypocrisy in this exact thread, the literal viewers you desperately outright tried getting the attention literal lies filled outright spreading back-up of.


*Such selfless outright hypocrisy from you. Blahblabla blablah, don’t really care about your outright hypocritical accusations literally resembling that of an outright lies filled child’s.*


*You exactly expect an intellectual reply for that shameless outright god awful twisted childish post, literally after spewing that outright laughable childishly twisted constructed filled outright spreading lies post of you? *Exactly outright ridiculous you are. *Not even in an outright trillion years, happening.* Outright replying with that outright twisted childish repetitive blatantly shit talking *laughably constructed post exactly outright deserves flat-out shit talking.*


Blatantly deal with it. Exactly how derailing outright denial literally self oriented you are I blatantly wonder.


Outright sensitive to blatant criticizing literally brittle little feelings of his self yet outright lies blatantly like a literal child.


Such outright child like qualities literally from you. *Outright filled lies blatantly revealed to the entire NF Public publicly outright exposed of exactly lies spreading behaviour literal post of his self thereby outright exactly throws a literal tantrum.*


*Outright such hypocrisy filled attitude*.


Blatantly outright understandable it is, ridiculous. Don’t you worry.

Baffling you continue in doing so but that’s exactly normal for your filled lies likes.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.
> 
> 
> Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?
> ...





NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> *-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues



Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.


Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?


Aren’t you tired of that silly dishonesty filled hypocrisy to the outright extreme levels of attitude of your outright lies spreading self? Your “blah blah blah” getting in your little brittle outright feelings lies filled self effectively shows exactly how upset you are having your filled lies hypocrisy extreme levels filled w/ multiple flaws outright twisted repetition childishly repeating exactly attitude being outright exposed to the multitudes of literal viewers viewing your extreme outright hypocrisy in this exact thread, the literal viewers you desperately outright tried getting the attention literal lies filled outright spreading back-up of.


*Such selfless outright hypocrisy from you. Blahblabla blablah, don’t really care about your outright hypocritical accusations literally resembling that of an outright lies filled child’s.*


*You exactly expect an intellectual reply for that shameless outright god awful twisted childish post, literally after spewing that outright laughable childishly twisted constructed filled outright spreading lies post of you? *Exactly outright ridiculous you are. *Not even in an outright trillion years, happening.* Outright replying with that outright twisted childish repetitive blatantly shit talking *laughably constructed post exactly outright deserves flat-out shit talking.*


Blatantly deal with it. Exactly how derailing outright denial literally self oriented you are I blatantly wonder.


Outright sensitive to blatant criticizing literally brittle little feelings of his self yet outright lies blatantly like a literal child.


Such outright child like qualities literally from you. *Outright filled lies blatantly revealed to the entire NF Public publicly outright exposed of exactly lies spreading behaviour literal post of his self thereby outright exactly throws a literal tantrum.*


*Outright such hypocrisy filled attitude*.


Blatantly outright understandable it is, ridiculous. Don’t you worry.

Baffling you continue in doing so but that’s exactly normal for your filled lies likes.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 5, 2018)

@Blu-ray @FlamingRain 

What is this shit? How has this not been stopped already?


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.
> 
> 
> Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?
> ...


*-*Sage light continues to say stupid shit

-Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual

-The world continues


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> *I'll fix my outright childish filled lies behaviour.*




Oh so when you’re caught outright red handed due to your outright lies filled literal flawed filled lies outright twisted lies spreading exactly debunked notions, you resort to your little outright derailance exactly expected from your lies filled outright 88% dishonest little self? Quite outright expected from your literal filled lies outright hypocrisy extreme filled self.


Such a hypocrisy filled dealing person you are. Just how much an exactly extreme outright filled lies literally lies spreading self are you literally determined to go exactly into the outright depths of?


Aren’t you tired of that silly dishonesty filled hypocrisy to the outright extreme levels of attitude of your outright lies spreading self? Your “blah blah blah” getting in your little brittle outright feelings lies filled self effectively shows exactly how upset you are having your filled lies hypocrisy extreme levels filled w/ multiple flaws outright twisted repetition childishly repeating exactly attitude being outright exposed to the multitudes of literal viewers viewing your extreme outright hypocrisy in this exact thread, the literal viewers you desperately outright tried getting the attention literal lies filled outright spreading back-up of.


*Such selfless outright hypocrisy from you. Blahblabla blablah, don’t really care about your outright hypocritical accusations literally resembling that of an outright lies filled child’s.*


*You exactly expect an intellectual reply for that shameless outright god awful twisted childish post, literally after spewing that outright laughable childishly twisted constructed filled outright spreading lies post of you? *Exactly outright ridiculous you are. *Not even in an outright trillion years, happening.* Outright replying with that outright twisted childish repetitive blatantly shit talking *laughably constructed post exactly outright deserves flat-out shit talking.*


Blatantly deal with it. Exactly how derailing outright denial literally self oriented you are I blatantly wonder.


Outright sensitive to blatant criticizing literally brittle little feelings of his self yet outright lies blatantly like a literal child.


Such outright child like qualities literally from you. *Outright filled lies blatantly revealed to the entire NF Public publicly outright exposed of exactly lies spreading behaviour literal post of his self thereby outright exactly throws a literal tantrum.*


*Outright such hypocrisy filled attitude*.


Blatantly outright understandable it is, ridiculous. Don’t you worry.

Baffling you continue in doing so but that’s exactly normal for your filled lies likes.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 5, 2018)

If you simultaneously click CTRL + F keys, and type in 'outright' on the [find on page - bar] you will see that the word has been used 415 times just on this page alone....

415

People need to expand their vocabulary


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 5, 2018)

Shazam said:


> If you simultaneously click CTRL + F keys, and type in 'outright' on the [find on page - bar] you will see that the word has been used 340 times just on this page alone....
> 
> 340
> 
> People need to expand their vocabulary


It's all the copy and pasting these guys have been doing. It's weird watching crazy people argue...

Edit: Especially because they keep saying "outright" over things that aren't said outright lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 5, 2018)

Shazam said:


> If you simultaneously click CTRL + F keys, and type in 'outright' on the [find on page - bar] you will see that the word has been used 340 times just on this page alone....
> 
> 415
> 
> People need to expand their vocabulary


You are outright right


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> It's all the copy and pasting these guys have been doing. It's weird watching crazy people argue...
> 
> Edit: Especially because they keep saying "outright" over things that aren't said outright lol


Don't worry, i'm done.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 5, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> You are outright right


As I have stated outright, I agree.
Outright.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Don't worry, i'm done.


Thank you.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

He found an easy leeway to admit defeat w/o embarrassing himself huh...anyways, don't forget to fix that outright twisted childish personality of yours, @NamesClassified so that you be more bearable in the future and not lash such a childish 5+ pages twisted tantrum like you've been throwing.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> He found an easy leeway to admit defeat w/o embarrassing himself huh...anyways, don't forget to fix that outright twisted childish personality of yours, @NamesClassified so that you be more bearable in the future and not such a childish 5+ page twisted tantrum like you've been throwing.


Please don't reply to me on this thread again. If you want to continue your argument, make a new thread pertaining to our topics of discussion.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Please don't reply to me on this thread again. If you want to continue your argument, make a new thread pertaining to our topics of discussion.


So you admit defeat finally?

Glad you did. You were bound to lose w/ that personality of yours. Finally, You grasped that fact.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> He found an easy leeway to admit defeat w/o embarrassing himself huh...anyways, don't forget to fix that outright twisted childish personality of yours, @NamesClassified so that you be more bearable in the future and not lash out such a childish 5+ pages twisted tantrum like you've been throwing.


You don't get to call people out when doing the same shit. That's just hypocrisy.

Both of you decided to stop listening and start copy pasting and neither of you seemed to think there was a problem with spamming the thread with non arguments.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> So you admit defeat finally?
> 
> Glad you did. You were bound to lose w/ that personality. Finally, You grasped that fact.


No, I said


NamesClassified said:


> *If you want to continue your argument, make a new thread pertaining to our topics of discussion.*


I've stretched this thread on long enough on topics that have nothing to do with the OP's. Make a new thread (or I may create my own). Until then, goodbye.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> -Sage light continues to say stupid shit
> 
> -Everyone in the thread laughs at him as usual
> 
> -The world continues


At this point, I ain't even laughing.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> No, I said
> 
> I've stretched this thread on long enough on topics that have nothing to do with the OP's. Make a new thread (or I may create my own). Until then, goodbye.


You instinctively know you flat out lost. Your denial is flat out hilarious and quite obvious.

Alright, good-bye next time. Fix that silly behaviour btw.


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> You instinctively know you flat out lost. Your denial is flat out hilarious and quite obvious.
> 
> Alright, good-bye next time. Fix that silly behaviour btw.


Are you gonna make the threads, or do you want me to?


----------



## Mori Jin (Dec 5, 2018)

15 people said Naruto 

9 people said Itachi.

The answers Naruto. Thread needs to be closed now.


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 5, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> At this point, I ain't even laughing.


Tbf I laughed a bit when sage light wrote “outright” again in his post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 5, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Are you gonna make the threads, or do you want me to?


Quote me when you're done fixing that childish behaviour of yours. And your consistent denial of your loss.

Quite easy to admit you lost. Go on, admit.


----------

